# March 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st March 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Orangehope

Hi Sharry can I be added please? My test date is March 2nd. I had IUI (natural cycle) on Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed as this is the third attempt. If it doesn't work we are going to try IVF which we will need to save up for. So, so, so hope it happens for us this month!

Good luck to everyone else, hope your 2WW goes quickly! (Like it ever does!!)

😊


----------



## Babyree

Sharry can u add me pls 
IVF 
OTD = 3rd March 
Thank you 
Good luck all on ur 2ww baby dust for everyone


----------



## Lizzie070

Can I join too please?

Had transfer on 17th February and OTD is 2 March

Good luck

Thank you


----------



## Lilypink

And me please FET, ET next weds so OTD will be 11th march x


----------



## TreeHugger

Hi please could you add me too.

ET was 16th Feb and OTD is 1st March - eek!

This is our second and final NHS funded ICSI so everything crossed this time round  .

Good luck to all and keep positive ! xxx


----------



## lydiadanni

Hi ya Ladies,
I'm on 2nd fresh cycle 1dp3dt (hope i've got that right, I'm an IVF abbreviation virgin!) We had 2 grade 1 embyo's put pack and went with day 3 based on mine and hubby's gut instinct. Last time we had 9 fertilised "excellent" embryos according to the clinic and then day 5, just 1. This time around we only fertilised 4, so I feel adamant we have done the right thing.
Now I'm on the boat to paranoia island... am I doing too much?? going out for lunch today, been up and down a lot today and yesterday and without even thinking have lifted the odd thing (laptop, dinner tray, hanging up clothes) I just can't stop myself! I've read so much stuff that says bed rest is a load of bol*ocks and you should just act normal but rested. I just wanted to get a bit of a conversation going with any likeminded ladies out there who may have just been through transfer, yesterday even.

I've finally accepted that straining (i'm constipated of course) will not dislodge these little embryos,  what I eat now will make minimal difference etc etc, I'm trying to stay realistic... well sane actually! it's so weird how 2nd time around you're much more grounded about the whole experience. I'm really calm and positive and hopeful, but I am human and at the back of my mind I am scared as hell. I am petrified of seeing that negative... how will I cope? Anyone on my level right now!?


----------



## ☆Sami☆

Hi lydia!

Snap! I'm also 1dp 3dt, i think!  We had ET yesterday. Had 2 embryos put in at day 3.
I'm going crazy with paranoia! Totally understand what you are going through. This is my first time though!


----------



## Lilypink

Lydia, I'm about to do 3rd cycle and the 2ww is defo the hardest part! No matter how many times you tell yourself before you will keep your cool it does do funny things to you. I symptom spot like mad! But your right positive mind is the way forward. I think you have to believe it's going to happen! 
Good luck! I'll be joining you on 2ww from weds! Xx


----------



## Lizzie070

Hello,

I am driving myself nuts.    Now 5dp2dt. This is my first tww, symptom spotting, but not sure what is as what isn't. Thankfully back to work tomorrow so I won't be able to obsess in quite the same way.


----------



## Cherrypie136

Can I be added to this group please?

I have only joined this site today so looking for some cycle buddies.

I had ET yesterday and test on the 6th of March. This is my second cycle and we had 1 frozen and 1 fresh put back. Fingers crossed for this two week wait xxx


----------



## Lilypink

Hi cherry pie, I'll be a few days after you on the 10/11 th I think - ET is weds! 
Hope your feeling ok & good luck on the crazy 2ww xx


----------



## jodieanneb

Can I ne be added please

I had a 5dt yesterday. One 3ab blastocyst on board

OTD 05/03/2015

Thanks xx


----------



## Sumand

Can I be added too please? 

Im on my 2nd ICSI and had ET yesterday of two day 5 early blastocysts. 

Test date : 4th March.

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all feeling ok today. I've just called my clinic and my remaining two embies were no good for freezing so this is last chance saloon for me and my oh.

Fingers crossed to us all xx


----------



## Cherrypie136

Lily pink thank you so much, how lovely to be able to chat to ladies in the same position. The best of luck for Weds, when did you have your egg collection? X

Sumand and Jodieanneb wishing on stars for you both!

How you all feeling so far (I know it's early) I am feeling so much better with the progesterone this time around was given the tip about walking around after taking it and that seems to help x


----------



## Babyree

Hey ladies 
Well am 5dp5dt (think that's the rite amount of days ET was Wednesday 18/2) well I'm driving my self mad with regards to testing early I never tested early even when we was TTC. But I think I want to this this time but am scared coz I've only ever seen a negative result & I just think it's gonna be the same.
I've not really had any symptoms I have felt sick & am off my tea & drinking loads more juice but I've also had af feelings I dont knw haha.

How's all you other pupo ladies doing? 

Sending lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## Lilypink

Cherry I'm doing a frozen cycle so no ET, 2 5 day blasts are going back tomorrow! 😁 

Feeling nervous but praying for 3rd time lucky! Iv been reading the Feb 2ww thread ladies lots of lovely BFP's so wishing everyone on here lots of luck & hoping this thread is full of positive news  

Have you been using cyclogest progesterone or gestone injections? Im on both - have been warned by my consultant to expect crazy hormones from doing both this time!!


----------



## Sumand

Hi ladies,

Im 2dp5dt today, having loads of twinges today   Hoping thats a good thing. I walked the dog earlier and had a sharp pain that stopped me for a bit. 

I agree about walking around after using the progesterone pessary. Last time i had terrible build up  Im walking around for up to 20mins each time. I with go down my road and back or sort washing up and down stairs etc. I just try to keep moving! 

I had mild cramping last night before bed and a headache too!

How is everyone else today? 

S xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

I'm also on the lovely 2ww. It's our second icsi,  have one 5 day 4BB blast on board. ET was on Saturday 21st Feb and OTD is March 3rd. Told myself i wouldn't obsess this time but it's impossible!!  

Hope you are all surviving x


----------



## sophiecooke2009

Hello!! 

Can you add me too!! Due to test on the 5th of March!!! xx


----------



## TreeHugger

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing?

I am 8dp3dt with 5 days to go until OTD. I'm really trying to keep positive and busy but it's always there at the back of my mind! 

Most of the symptoms I have I am putting down to the progesterone pessaries, such as  feeling bloated, night sweats and increased toilet visits especially at silly o'clock in the morning!

Sumand - I also had the news the day after ET to say our remaining 2 embies did not make it to freezing. It's disheartening but you have to remain positive for the ones that were transferred, that's the way I look at it


----------



## ☆Sami☆

Hey ladies i was told to test on the 9th of march but im 3dp 3dt so that feels like wayy too late i will probably test a little earlier maybe 5th!

I feel like each day is going sooo slow. Everyone has been experiencing all these twinges and cramps but i literally feel nothing. Just feel like normal, i felt more during injections! Im doing the cyclogest pessaries twice a day and im sure the majority just comes out. Again no symptoms related to them either!

This may sound like a stupid question but Is there really no way they can just fall out?


----------



## Sumand

Hi Sami,

Do you mean the embryos falling out?xxxx


----------



## Cherrypie136

Lily I'm on Crinone pesseries, I haven't had many symptoms this time around, just feel bloated. 

Hope you ladies have all had a good day, one more ticked off the calendar


----------



## ☆Sami☆

Sorry Sumand yes, i mean the embryos falling out! 🙈 after ET i was getting up to get dressed and the doctor said, woah just get up slowly we don't want them to fall out. I don't know if he was joking but i'm really paranoid now!! Especially because i have no symptoms! 😞


----------



## Babyree

Hey Sami 
I tht the same thing in my 1st cycle I even asked the nurse when ET was over & she laughed & said no they don't fall so dont worry they get asked it all the time.
Hope that makes u feel better Hunni pls try not to worry that little embie will be getting comfy  

Good luck when's ur OTD?


----------



## jodieanneb

Sami I don't mean to laugh but that has really made me chuckle!

I suppose it's a real worry. 

But how would pregnancy ever be achieved if embies fell out when in the uterus?

In my first ivf, I was worried all the time about everything. 
This cycle I'm just relaxing, embies will do what they are meant to do without us, taking special potions or eating anything unusual. It all lays down to fate and the quality of an embryo. 

I tell my partner
Think of the worse but pray for the best!

Jodie xx


----------



## Baubles

Hi Sharry

Could I be added please? 

I had a 3 day transfer with DE on 19th Feb & OTD is 5th March 

Thanks

Baubles x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies hope you are well. I've spent the morning reading blogs after googling 4dp5dt. Somebody stop me!  Did read a nice one about someone who finally had a successful pregnancy after a long journey. 

Determined not to test too early this time. Last time was testing from 5dp5dt and it was just upsetting. The temptation is there but must be strong!!! 

Hope you are all coping. What are you doing to fill the time?  I'm going for a walk today, making a curry and watching a movie. Tough day lol. 

Baby dust xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all 

Please can I join? 

Had 2 x blasts transferred on Monday.  First ICSI cycle ended as early miscarriage. Luckily we had 2 little frosties so doing an FET cycle this time round. 

Currently 2dp5dt. Only symptoms to report so far are feeling really thirsty and vivid dreams.  Hope it's a good sign.

Sunshine - hello my lovely  I am doing the exact same thing!! Google is my friend lol. Think I might go for a walk today aswell. Off for a week so got loads of time to kill. Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Katy  x

Haha its too addictive. I'm off this week too mrs must keep busy/distracted x. No symptoms yet I am longing for a bit of implantation pains or bleeding but reckon if I got it would just think it was Af or something wrong!  Boobs are bigger and felt some mini cramps... Very mini  not really worth mentioning!  Progesterone related most likely. So total lack of symptoms here. How about you?  Xx


----------



## Katy_81

I felt really thirsty yesterday evening but that seems to have subsided a little now. Also peeing a lot but I'm a frequent peer anyway.  Keep thinking I can feel slight cramping but I'm sure im imagineing it lol. 

Trying to keep distracted but it's not working lol.  was the same last cycle. I should have known really.


----------



## jodieanneb

3dp5dt I'm going mental!

1dp - moody and cramping
2dp - extra moody (angry) and sharp cramping on left side
3dp - nothing (weeing a little more)


----------



## Lilypink

Home with 2 x healthy 5 day hatching blasts onboard.
Now to start the 2ww!! 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Katy_81

Jodieanneb - sounds really promising! The wait is just a nightmare isn't it? Good luck Hun x

Lilypink - Yay for being PUPO! I've got two blasties on board aswell.  The thought of twins is both awesome and scary lol. Good luck x

Started feeling thirsty again. Just went to the bathroom before and my tongue has a white coating on it ewwww. It wasn't like that before.  been drinking water all day and still feel thirsty. Hope it's a sign


----------



## Lilypink

I agree kate awsome but scary ( 1 or 2 would be a blessing either way though! ) 

Jodie I can sympathise with feeling a bit moody! I'm on cyclogest & gestone so progesterone overload! Watching some comedy films to keep my happy PMA up whilst eating my pineapple ( the things we do eh! ) 
Xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Katy  a nightmare is easy compared!
How's the thirst going? I've been waking up with a mouth like a camels hoof! Lol!

Lilypink- every time I see your profile name, I sing lily the pink in my head. My mum sings it on karaoke every holiday I've ever been on with her lol!
I'm not doing anything different other than taking a multi vit. I just figured it adds more stress to my already stressful days. Xx
My anger has settled down. Today other than a headache. I've had nothing and I've had bags of energy. Calm before the storm of symptoms I hope


----------



## lydiadanni

Ladies,

Do you ever feel like you're loosing your mind!? I cannot stop googling and symptom spotting on the 2ww. 

What could cramps and a teeny weeny bit of brownish in my knickers mean

Last night the cramps were quite bad and I had a 'dicky' stomach, much like day 1 of period. 

Help! This is torture!


----------



## Sumand

Hello ladies  

Im finding this 2ww pretty hard going! I worked yesterday and found it hot and exhausting (I work in a care home) 

Lilypink, congrats on having two on board! Am i the only one that thinks about twins and gets really scared?! (would be blessed of course! But wow...!)

Im suffering mainly from headaches...urgh. Horrible!

Im 4dp5dt.....want to test tomorrow....sill ideas going on in my head!!

Anyone want to confess to an early test?! Also has anyone else tested the trigger shot out of thier system? I had Ovitrelle (250ui)x

S xxx


----------



## Lilypink

How many dpo are you? Could be implantation bleeding? But unfortunately you won't know for sure until you get your bfp! 
2WW is the worst! I have promised myself I'll get off google this time & chill out more. I'm only 1dp5dt at the moment though! 🙊 

Baby dust to you x


----------



## Lilypink

Mulberry I had 5dt yest too 😊 my OTD is 11th though. 

I remember you from another thread, did you transfer 1 or 2 after? Xx


----------



## lydiadanni

Hi Lilypink,

Thanks for your reply x

I'm 5dpt on a 3day transfer, so technically 8 days preg right?

Had a few sharp twinges on the very low abdomen but then read some article about how implantation pain doesn't exist. 

I was the same, and didn't google or fret the whole way through... right up until ET but the last few days I've just gone crazy. There's no other feeling like it, wanting something so badly. Just longing and longing...


----------



## Lilypink

Could well be implantation!! Perfect timing. 
Iv read plenty of stories on here with women having pains in 2WW & getting a bfp! 
Positive thinking & wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## roxysister

Implantation pain does exist. Out of the 6 years I've been trying I only once thought/knew I was pregnant and it turned out i was.  I knew because I was woken up by implantation pain.  I rememeber thinking 'holy cow, I think I just got pregnant!!'

The 2ww is absolute crap though and I am rubbish at keeping off Google too. Not long to go for you though - here's hoping you keep your sanity!!


----------



## lydiadanni

I really hope it's good news, as do we all on here!! Wishing you all the luck in the world too ladies.

I think someone needs to write a book about how to stay sane in the 2ww! Maybe I'll do just that!


----------



## Babyree

Hey ladies well am 8dp5dt & Ive been driving myself mad haha abt testing not testing. I even google how long the trigger shot last im 15 days past it now do u think its long enough?
So Ive been out 2day & brought a test but I've not took & dunno if am gonna take it but it's there if I just go mad completely haha.

I've had really bad backache for the last 2 days having to put a hot water bottle on it coz paracetamol isn't taking the ache away hope it's not AF thinking of coming  my last fresh the witch came fully 2 days b4 OTD but I started spotting on day 8 & it got stronger each day I've had nothing yet everytime I go to the loo am knicker checking 😕.

Welcome to all the new ladies & good luck to you all 😃


----------



## VAN6

Implatation pain definitely exists.

The day after my 5 day transfer I had a really sharp pain that stopped me in my tracks n a little blob of blood.

Then had period like cramps on and off through the 2ww.

Just now put the twins to bed so it exists!! X


----------



## Katy_81

Evening ladies. Welcome to the new ladies. 

Mulberry - 7 frosties is fantastic! You must be over the moon with them.  

Babyree - I reckon trigger will probably be out your system now.  Maybe just wait another day just in case.  My OTD is a blood test at clinic at 9dp5dt. They wouldn't test then if they weren't confident the trigger had left the body.  It doesn't really apply to me this time as doing fet but my last fresh cycle was the same protocol. Good luck Hun x

AFM 3dp5dt - no symptoms really apart from feeling thirsty all the time. Not sure if that's the drugs though?  Roll on next Wednesday!


----------



## Xleannex

I had a 5bb blastocyst transferred on Tuesday. On Tuesday I had cramping and also yesterday the odd cramping, today I have nothing! I feel my usual self. Has anyone else experienced this?? I'm so negative already thinking it hasn't worked and my test day is the 7th of March 😩 
Leanne x


----------



## Lizzie070

Hi, I too have been worried by the lack of symptoms. I am 9dp2dt and have been feeling fine, maybe tired, but not noticeably different from normal.  My OTD is Monday.
Sorry I don't have any reassurance, but   And sending lots of positive vibes to you Leanne.


----------



## Xleannex

Hi, thank you Lizzie. It's so nerve wracking! I'm hearing of people getting cramping,sore breast, nausea ect.. I've got nothing apart from a bit gassy   sorry tmi and the odd bit tired! Could it be too early?? 
Leanne x


----------



## Lizzie070

I am hoping so, I guess it's OTD for a reason. Trying not to go too   In the meantime.

 

Lizzie


----------



## Honey83

I know it's hard but try not to symptom spot girls, sometimes the very early symptoms are caused by meds anyway. I had tender boobs since my he day of ET so I couldn't read into that symptom, aside from that I had no symptoms at all not until I was exactly 6 weeks pg and then the fatigue and nausea kicked in. Everyone is different for symptoms and they are so similar to AF symptoms I know it makes it so hard. Try to keep as busy and as positive as you can. The very best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Lilypink

Mulberry - no I think I'll test on the Sunday my OTD is weds but by then I'll be 11dp5dt & DH will be home with me, hopefully to celebrate 😊 and fab news with frosties! I had 6 x 5 day blasts from my first cycle & defo find FET's easier than fresh. 

Babyree  I think it should be out your system by now I think it takes 10 days from trigger, I tested mine out on my fresh cycle & was gone in 7 days. 

Van - good to know about AF pains being normal! And congrats on your Twins 

Xx


----------



## Cherrypie136

Lily pink fab news about your x 2 blasts, that sounds really promising. X


----------



## Orangehope

Hi everyone,

I am 10dpo today and really struggling. The "signs" are there - probably just in my head and my partner isn't exactly being supportive at the time when I need it most 

If this IUI doesn't work, it will take months to save for IVF and having to stop trying now will be so hard. 

Hope everyone else is doing better x


----------



## Cherrypie136

Hi Orangehope

I know what you mean about the signs, I keep thinking it too I am 7dpt. I am dreading taking that pregnancy test as I am so used to that one line coming up. So I probably won't be testing early. That sucks about your partner but you know what these men are like he is probably really nervous too but doesn't want to worry you.


----------



## Lilypink

I think if you have never seen 2 lines then you always dread doing a test as you can't imagine that it will ever be a bfp ( I certainly do! ) But think Positive there are so many ladies on here getting BFP's    

Thanks cherry pie   I'm feeling excited / nervous at the prospect of 2 blasts but being my 3rd cycle I'm ready for anything & praying for 3rd time lucky! Xx

Hope you ladies have a good day xx


----------



## TreeHugger

Not sure I feel confident to test early like some of you will be doing. I am 11dp3dt with 2 days until OTD, feeling so scared as last time was so heartbreaking  

I had light spotting on Wednesday evening but it had cleared up by Thursday morning, i have read that implantation bleeding can occur 6-12 days after ovulation, not sure how this works on an IVF cycle though? Has anyone had any experience of this?

Keep positive everyone


----------



## jodieanneb

Well I caved in yesterday and tested on cheap test hospital gave me came up negative. No evap line, nothing. Yesterday I got sharp shooting pains up my vajayjay and I've had a constant headache for 3 days. 

Today I've woke from a dream about cracking a double egg York egg, very vivid. 
I researched on waking and dreaming of eggs represents, fertility, birth and new beginnings. 

So I decided to test again on clearblue digital and afer what felt like an hour. It flashed up
PREGNANT 1-2 weeks

I'm yet to get excited as my trigger was 8 days ago (ovitrille 250)

Could I be pregnant? I really hope so 

I'm going to test everyday. 

No symptoms at all

Jodie xx


----------



## Lilypink

On my fresh cycle I tested ovitrelle out & was gone after 7 days, so I really really hope this is a bfp for you!! 
Clear blue digital aren't normally that sensitive so that's good your getting a bfp! 
Keeping everything crossed   Xx


----------



## jodieanneb

Lilypink thanks for your reply. 

I've researched and it takes on average 24hrs per 1000iu of hcg to leave the system. 
Ovitrille 250 is equivalent to 6,500iu, so you getting negative 7dt makes sense. 

I have tested on a pound land cheapie and its negative. 

Hoping clearblue digital is right. 

Thank you again zx


----------



## Lilypink

Why don't you try on a frer? They always come up as most accurate, although like I said if you got positive on clear blue then that's a good sign! 
Keep us updated - excited for you xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

I know this may sound dumb, but is FRER first response? Xx


----------



## Lilypink

Yes first response early response xx


----------



## jodieanneb

Ok thanks. I'll head out today and grab some xx


----------



## Babyree

Well it looks like I'm out started spotting last nite & it's abit more 2day OTD Tuesday this happened on my 1st fresh cycle  what is wrong with me why won't they just stick I just feel so angry with the world all them horrible ppl out there who have kids just like that & they don't even want them & treat them bad sorry ladies For my rant but needed to vent.
we've got 1 more nhs fund left then if that don't wrk that's it for us game over 

Good luck ladies I'll be thinking of u all


----------



## Lilypink

Don't give up hope until you do a test Babyree! Plenty of women bleed in ivf cycles. 
I'll keep everything crossed for you   Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Babree I too am bleeding. Otd is 2nd march  started with brown light bleedjg last night, today it's still dark but much heavier! I know this is over, it's our 3rd attempt with a bfn and I am staring to fear there is something wrong with me!  xx


----------



## Babyree

Thanx lilypink for ur kind words my DP said the same but I knw its over its getting more each loo visit  
Kezzywoo I knw how ur feeling I hate it xx


----------



## Tummytime

Hi ladies can I ask a question?  I'm 7dp5dt and just got a faint bfp!  Now panicking it could be trigger shot! It's been 14 days since trigger do you think it should be out of my system by now? Xxx


----------



## Cherrypie136

Jodieanneb that sounds promising, fingers and toes crossed for you.

Baby tee and Kezzywoo I know lots of women who bled but were pregnant. The trouble is you know your own bodies don't you x


----------



## CharlieJ

Hi ladies my OTD is tomorrow. I had 2 blasts transferred on 18th feb did a first response test 5days after and was negative. Retested 9 days after and BFP.
Symptoms in the first week were tiredness, tender boobs (but getting better now which is worrying me slightly), dull aches now and again in uterus (similar to period pain). 

Keep thinking   Imagine your little embryos snuggling in xxx


----------



## Lilypink

Tummy time I tested my ovitrelle out on my fresh cycle was gone in 7 days so sounds good to me! 

CharlieJ congrats on your bfp!  Fab news   Xx


----------



## Tummytime

Thank you Lilypink : ) xxx


----------



## jodieanneb

Tummy time

I am 7dp5dt today and clearblue digital says pregnant 1-2, as like yesterday. 

I'm 14 days past shot!

100% pregnant we are shot is way gone.

Congrats to us xx


----------



## Lilypink

Congratulations both! First BFP's on the march 2ww I think?!
May the good news keep rolling to everyone else! Beautiful babies just in time for Christmas xx


----------



## Tummytime

Congratulations jodieanneb! I haven't done a digital yet but definitely getting one this afternoon. . .......beyond excited! Xxx


----------



## Tummytime

I forgot to ask........my tesco test is really faint but clearblue much clearer line? Is that just because clearblue are more sensitive? Xxx


----------



## Orangehope

Hello everyone! Hope you are all doing well! I am 13 days post IUI and got BFP this morning!! So happy it's unreal! Hope this inspires people to not give up! X


----------



## Noahs Mum

HI All, just wanted some advice really,  I'm 9DP15DFET and my OTD is Tues 3rd. I couldn't resist and did a test today (well 2 different types both wilko brand) and it came up negative. Do you think there is any chance this is a false negative or am I wishful thinking??


----------



## TreeHugger

Congrats to the bfps who tested early! Hugs to those that didn't make it  , I completely understand how you're feeling as I went through it last year  

I waited until this morning which is my OTD as I have had spotting and couldn't bring myself to see a negative BUT it was a BFP! Can't quite believe it so will be retesting tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations to the bfps! So many already. 

Well I'm at  6dp5dt and going slightly insane. I was feeling positive a couple of days ago as had some promising symptoms but they seem to have disappeared. Really worried I'm heading for another chemical


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining i had two blasts transfered last weds and due to test on the 7th, this is our second round of de ivf and im really worried this time that it is goin to be a BPN again, i dont feel any differant apart from emotional but i think thats just worry lol.

Hughe congrates to thoese of u that hav had BFP and lots of baby dust to those of u yet to test

Charlotte x x


----------



## Babyree

Hi Treehuggr congrats on ur BFP 
can I ask how long did the spotting last & was it lots or just a lil I've started spotting Friday nite & am just trying to keep positive & ur BFP gives me hope  my OTD Tuesday


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congratulations on the bfps ladies


----------



## Silverfern

Noahs mum, I'm exactly in the situation as you and worried that nothing will change by Tuesday.   I tested with First Response which supposed to detect HCG pretty early.

Does anyone have a success story when you got BFN at 9dpt 5dt FET and a BFP a couple of days later?


----------



## Lizzie070

Noah's mum, silver fern, 

I too did the same, tested BFN today at 12dp2dt, but OTD is tomorrow, so suspect I am out.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Lilypink

Charlotte I had a double blast transfer last weds too 😊 
They have given me OTD of 11th though, are you having beta blood test on 7th or HPT? Xx

Sorry to anyone who has had BFN's it's the worst feeling ever big hugs   And look after yourselves until next go xx


----------



## TreeHugger

Babyree - 

I had a small amount of pinky red spotting last Wednesday which I thought could have been late implantation bleeding followed by nothing. Then yesterday lunchtime I had a small bit of brown spotting but it stopped until this morning when the brown spotting appeared again after I did the clear blue test. So far nothing else today. 

I will be calling my clinic tomorrow and asking their advice as I am worried due to previous mc. Keep positive for tuesday


----------



## Samdog

Hi... Feb 2ww has ceased and I test tomorrow so though I'd come over and say hello! Had some cramps the last few days but still no sign of pink. Doing well not to test before otd. 

Congrats on lots of bfps already-  I'll be the same tomorrow!


----------



## Charlotte293

Hi lily pink, no its a hpt to do on the 7th, i dont feel much differant lol abit crampy but thats it really we didnt get anu frosties either which has worried me more lol. How r u feeling? X x


----------



## Lilypink

I'm ok thanks, my boobs are huge & sore and a bit crampy but I was like that before ET as soon as I started progesterone so I know it's the side effects of that! I'm on cyclogest & gestone injections this cycle so having huge amounts. 
I was hoping to test 7/8th as it's the weekend, so glad to see that's been advised to you.
Is this your first cycle? Xx


----------



## Charlotte293

Lol im like that too normally but not been to bad this time, ueah i test the 7th then again 4days after, this is our second cycle the first was a BFN, im alot more worried this time round and keep thinking that its not going to work, but we had 2 good quilty blasts but pack so im hopefull lol this journey is emotional lol x x x


----------



## Lilypink

I know it's so hard isn't it! 2WW is the worst part but will be worth it when we get BFP's!   This is the first time iv had 2 blasts back & I had a scratch this time so hoping they are getting comfy in there! Xx


----------



## zoelwilliams

Hi all,

I'm on day 2 of my 2ww, had a day 6 frozen blastocyst transferred on Friday (3rd attempt at ivf but first with frozen embryo), and I'm already bored. The clinic told me to rest lots, maybe 15 minutes walking per day, but I don't know how that's going to keep me sane for 2 weeks. Any ideas on 'safe' activities? I usually work all day every day and run several times a week so this is hard!!! Obviously I want to do everything I can though to help my embryo implant.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Zoelwilliams my advice was to take it easy but keep moving so I kept to walking, window shopping,  baking, light housework just easy stuff that keeps you moving. 

Silverfern, lizzie and noahsmum in the same boat as you tested today two days early with a FRER and got bfn. OTD is Tuesday but reckon I'm out. V disappointing. Hope it changes for all of us xx


----------



## Noahs Mum

Silver Fern, Lizzie and Sunshine it's just so hard isn't it! Family and friends keep saying try again Tuesday and it could be positive but I don't think it can be. I'm finding it hard as this was our last attempt so if it is a BFN it's game over for us. My friend who is pregnant (natural not ivf or fet) said she tested at 4 weeks and had a BFN but tested a week.later and it was positive. So maybe there's hope as we are at the 4 week stage sort of! 
Debbie xx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies can I join you all please? 
I had my one and only 6 day frozen blast transferred on Friday, OTD 12/3. 
Bit about me and my journey is at the bottom  

Zoelwilliams I'm actually the same point has you. 

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

We can but hope Noahsmum         

Welcome and good luck tinkerbell


----------



## TreeHugger

Did a retest this morning and it is still a bfp, even though there has been a bit more spotting overnight. I am worried and confused at what could be causing this, my clinic doesn't open until 8 am so I will have to wait!


----------



## Noahs Mum

Morning all, well I tested again today In the hope that the result would change from a BFN to a BFP but still no luck. I'm going to continue with cyclogest and prognova under tomorrow when OTD is.
How are you 3 doing today,  Silver fern, Lizzie and Sunshine xx


----------



## carlab

Morning all, may I join.

I had a 2dt on Saturday so OTD is 14/3. Feeling very nervous as last cycle in October was a BFN.

Taken a few days off work to rest up as maybe went back too soon last time. I'm in retail so on my feet all day. Who knows what the best thing is to do!

Congratulations to everyone that has had BFP already. Thinking of those with BFNs. It's such a hard journey to go through.

xx


----------



## Lilypink

Welcome and good luck carlab   Xx

Fingers crossed for you other ladies with OTD in the next few days xxx


----------



## MrsWest2B

Hi girls 

Can I join you all please. 

Just home from my 5dt. And have 1 grade 4AB hatching blastocyst on board. Praying it sticks.  Sending you all lots of sticky vibes!! 

OTD 11/3 but I  currently testing out my trigger I will never make it to OTD 

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Welcome and good luck to the new ladies x

Noahsmum I've not retested today OTD is tomorrow same as you so just going to confirm the result then xx


----------



## Silverfern

Sunshine and Debbie, I will be thinking about you tomorrow.   We can't give up just yet.

Lizzie, I really hope that you had some good news this morning? 

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP and good luck to everyone who is due to testing soon. xx


----------



## jodieanneb

BFP CONFIRMED BETA OF 126 3 days before OTD
PROGESTERONE AT 191

1dp5dt bloated
2dp5dt bloated, slight cramps
3dp5dt bloated, slight cramps, tension headache
4dp5dt nothing but slight headache
5dp5dt shooting electric pain up vajayjay. Feeling faint and having flushes 
6dp5dt vivid dream bout double egg yolk BFP
7dp5dt BFP FEELING SICKIE
8dp5dtbloated, sore ovaries ohss back. Headache. Tired beta 126

Good luck ladies


----------



## Cherrypie136

Fantastic news Jodieanneb, you deserve this! My OTD is the 6th can't bring myself to do early test xx


----------



## carlab

Morning all, 

I've had a really sore throat the last 2 days. Paracetamol isn't touching it. Is there anything else I can take??

Hope everyone is well.

Thanks 

C xx


----------



## Lilypink

Fab Jodie!! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months  

Carla, I don't think you are allowed to take anything apart from paracetemol ( that's what my clinic advised ) although some of the ladies may know different? 

Xx


----------



## carlab

Thanks. I didn't think so. Worth checking though. xx


----------



## Lilypink

Mulberry gal .... Exciting! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congrats jodie and mulberry gal!  X 

I tested this morning It's OTD and a bfn for us    just have to keep fighting and one day soon we will get our family xx


----------



## Lilypink

So sorry sunshine, sending you big hugs. 
Look after yourself  
Xx


----------



## toptottyontour

So sorry for you Sunshine and Showers if your results are accurate.   Have you had a blood test or are you just going by urine pregnancy tests? My Consultant has advised against pregnancy tests and we have a blood test booked. My SIL was 12 weeks b4 she was diagnosed as pregnant and that was via a blood test, all pregnancy tests came back negative !!!


----------



## Lola2014

Hi, my otd is the 7th but I've been feeling a bit off the last couple of days, a bit sickie and fuzzy head. I tested early with a clearblue plus at 5dp5dt it was a bfn but today about half an hour ago after feeling a bit faint I tested again with a superdrug test and got a very faint bfp. I got my husband to check in case I was imagining the line but he says he can see it. I'm completely over the moon but now I'm worried the line is too faint!


----------



## Noahs Mum

Well I tested this morning OTD and still showing BFN so clinic have advised to stop cyclogest and prognova.  They said a blood test is only needed if I've not had a bleed by next week. So they must be pretty certain that the results by HPT are accurate x Game over for us now, this was our last attempt.  Good luck to the rest of you waiting to test and congratulations to all the BFP's xxx


----------



## Lilypink

So sorry Noah's mum - big hugs xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Hello
Can I be added please  Unexplained Infertility. 2nd stimulated IUI. Had scan today 3 big follies 24,25,30! Insemination 5th March so will be testing 19th March. IVF next if this doesn't work, really hoping it does!
Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Whatamoo

Hi all, iv not posted anything about this cycle so far. We are on NHS cycle 3, so its all or nothing now!! We had 18 folicles removed last thursday, of which 17 could be fertilised, of which 14 started dividing. Day 3 transfer was postponed and rescheduled for today and we had 3 top grade blastocysts, with another 3 also to freeze and another 4 which we will be updated on tomorrow regarding their progress. We had 2 put back today and im now under house arrest until further notice! The wait never gets easier, and im desperate not to drive myself mad symptom watching, or pondering, as it really is now a game of luck. My test day is 2 days before my birthday, which will be interesting!! I hope everyone elses waits are going ok x


----------



## Lizzie070

Blood test confirmed what I already knew, it's not to be this time. Thanks for your thought Noah's mum, sunshine and silver fern, sorry to hear about your bfn too.

 and   to you. Sorry for late update, only couldn't face it yesterday.

Trying to think about what next, so booking a follow up for plan B.

Good luck to everyone, and congrats for all those with BFP results.


----------



## Lilypink

Whatamoo I had my 3rd nhs ET last weds ( FET ) 
Also had a double blast transfer ... Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky for us both! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Noahsmum and lizzie sorry to hear your results  too  

Toptotty it was POAS our clinic don't do bloods xx  that's amazing about your SIL  

Lola congratulations!  X 

Good luck to all the other 2wwers hope time moves quick for you remember to keep busy (in a gentle way!) xx


----------



## Lola2014

mulberry-gal, thank you, yes it was a FET. I really didn't have much confidence and was pretty convince it wasn't going to work. I just need to keep   the line gets darker.

Sunshine and clouds, Thanks xx


----------



## toptottyontour

Hi Lola sending you fairy dust for your BFP, everything crossed for you x


My heart goes out to you ladies with BFN, don't know what to say so sending hugs


----------



## stars2014

OMG this waiting malarky is too much! I am due to test on the 13th after my first iui last week. 
Had some sharp pains all yesterday (day4piui) and have had a couple dizzy spells. Nothing major , just slight. But wow, I never thought i would be so obsessed with symptom watching lol. How do I cope?!


----------



## hopeleeds

Hi all i really could do with some help and just someone who is going through the same thing. Its awful this journey and so emotional as you all will agree who read this 

I had my transfer 3 days ago and today i have started cramping and just cant stop crying one minute i think its a good sign the next i just cry and think its not going to work.

We had 3 embroyos transferred and all with high cells number ( 10, 11 and 15 ) which again i have read is a good thing but then read its not and they could burn out 

i hate the net the best of times its your worst enemy.  I have read that people have gone on to have great success with fast growing embryos ( please let that be me ) the hospital did not seen concerned with the 10 and 11 cell one but just were a bit bewildered as to way the 15 cells was developing so quickly 

We have unexplained fertility had two losses and just so desperate because my biological cock is racing away 

please can someone help and put my mind at ease i wish every one of the luck in the world and hope your dreams come true 

I know i need to be positive and keep busy but its easier said than done and i could really do with a IVF friend right now who knows how i am feeling 

Thank you H


----------



## hopeleeds

Ohh i wondered where my post went i posted in the IVF forum but thank you fertility friends admin for putting my post here x My test day is March 17th my birthday


----------



## carlab

Hey stars2014,

I'm due to test on 14th March and was feeling exactly the same yesterday. I've taken a few days off work to try and rest up and just immerse myself in books and films but it's not easy. You still think about it every second!! No pains or anything today, is that good or bad!!!
Hope you get through the next few days ok. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## carlab

Hey hopeleeds,

You said it yourself, you really do need to stay positive.

It's such a long and tiring journey to go through. Testing on your birthday, see that as a good thing, as focus on the hood things that can come from this. 
You are so not on your own. We are all on this journey together. It's ok to be be tearful, it's a lot to go through and your body has has some confusing times to contend with. The 2ww can seem to take forever, it will be here before you know it. 

xx


----------



## hopeleeds

Thank you so much Ladies just been on heres helping me so much my emotions are so all over the place just cant stop crying luckily my boss knows what i am going through and shes letting me work from home she said i can work from home the rest of the week but i think its going to be back to the office tomorrow been around people will help me 

mulberry-gal so so happy for you this is great news stay strong and positive i know easier said than done thou but i am hoping your dream comes true love what you said about cramping been normal and it is the  uterus trying to accommodate something new ... that i will keep with me its made my tears stop so thank you 

Thank you too Carlab yeah lets hope my birthday is one not to forget surely one of my little embryos will stick 

Each and everyone one of you thank you i have a smile again if only until my hormones go mad again xxx


----------



## hopeleeds

well we cant wait till the 17th to find out i will go crazy spoken to my other half and we are doing earlier.  When could i safely to a HPT guys anyone know x 

Mulberry gal sorry never answered your question we transfered on 3 days ( monday 2nd )


----------



## hopeleeds

Thanks you so much will look now what does poas mean sorry head in a fizz today ? i know what you mean about worst thing is seeing the blood instead of a BFN part of me does not want to do a HPT due to seeing a negative.  We have booked to go away this weekend and next just to keep busy so i might see if i can hold out as long as i can arrrrr.  I was going to do one at least weds of next week so that would be 10 days after egg transfer and 13 days after fertilisation

we have three little embies in their please one stick at least x


----------



## Bella2013

Insem tomorrow then my 2ww begins! Good luck all you ladies in waiting sending you baby dust!! 
Congrats to those BFP's enjoy your journey xxx


----------



## hopeleeds

All the best bella here's to some good news coming your way soon 


Tar mulberry gal pee on a stick of course I have ordered the hpt's tonight so any day now they will be here a part of me is now not wanting to test because of what it may say omg what a journey hey and because I have had two chemicals before I will then be paranoid it will happen again if get positive so so paranoid you can't win hey xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Best wishes to you too Hopeleeds  xx


----------



## Lilypink

Good luck bella xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Thank you Lilypink  good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Bax

Hello ladies - can I join you?  I've been lurking for a while but since I had et yesterday, I now feel "qualified" to join the 2ww 

Its my 43rd birthday next week which I DON'T want to come quickly, but I DO want 2ww to whizz past and my OTD to come quickly - go figure!  Trying hard to keep myself sane...there's still a long time for me to wait.  I'm back at work but spending most of my time on google and lurking around on here.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bella2013

On my way to insem ladies, wish me luck. Wishing the 2ww away already my OTD cant come quick enough!! Xx


----------



## hopeleeds

Good luck Bella hope all goes well for you thinking of you let me know how you get on ... its 4 days past my 3 embryo transfer and still got the cramps now belly swollen and the odd ping in my tummy whats that all about 

i am not thinking negative no more i will get that big that positive so will you Bella as will all the ladies we will have our dreams answered  xxxx


----------



## Bella2013

Not good news  insem was cancelled! The lab woman put someone elses label on my partners sample!! How unprofessional! Most my partners sperm didn't survive the spin, so there would have only been a slight chance of me getting a positive anyway bit that's not the point! I am so angry and disgusted with the lab woman! Now we have a referral for IVF. I'm so upset about all of this as i was feeling much more positive than the first go at IUI and now it just all feels like a waste of time!
I've still got to test in 2weeks but its looking like another BFN for us


----------



## Lilypink

Oh Bella that's awful!! Is that nhs? 
I'm so sorry it's heartbreaking to have things cancel last minute especially when your full of hormones 😢 
Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Laura301078

Can I join please? Its my OTD on 14th March. This is my first cycle so am brand new to all this. Good luck to all other March 2 week waiters! xx


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Lilypink, yes that on nhs. My nurse has just called me she's asked if i want to go for an insem tomorrow. I'm guessing she's feeling bad for us even though it wasn't her fault about the lab woman not doing her job properly! Feeling so negative atm  xxx


----------



## Lilypink

Last thing you need is stress on top of treatment, what a daft thing to do!
I had so many cancelled IUI treatments on nhs I ended up getting referred to ivf - my issue was different - I kept over stimming & producing too many eggs on low doseage but I still sympathise with you being messed around x 

Are you going to go in tomorrow? x


----------



## Bella2013

Lilypink- sorry to hear you were messed about too. I have everything crossed for you next time round. I will let you know how insem tomorrow goes xx


----------



## hopeleeds

Ohh Bella i am gutted for you been waiting to hear some good news from you today stay strong i know easier said than done thou.  Let us know how you get on i am thinking of you so much xx

Hi Bax and Laura i hope you have some great news after your 2WW its a killer aint it  I have found this site a great help talking to people going through the same things i am i have an amazing partner and great friends but they all they say is stay positive and dont stress i think talking to other ladies in wait so helps  i was going to have my test on the 17th but thats my birthday so called the hospital today and moved to the 16th i just cant bare having bad news on my birthday.  I have ordered some pregnancy tests and i was going to do a early HPT but unless my period comes ( god please dont ) i will wait or at least try x any idea anyone if period is coming when it makes its appearance what stage in my monthly cycle should i be.  I have been on a very long protocol egg collection feb 27th and egg transfer Monday 2nd with 3 embies at day 3 xxx


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Hi ladies can I join you.
I had 3dt last Thursday of 1 embie. Another 5 frozen.  OTD is next Wednesday 11th March.  

I have been reading your stories. Hopeleeds 3 embies- wow. Hopefully they will stick.

Congratulations to all the BFPS. Really sorry to see the bfns, must be heartbreaking after such a long jouney.

I have been feeling slightly crampy for the last couple days and feeling very tired, also have very sore boobs. I don't know if I'm thinking too much about these signs. Could it just be the progesterone and estrogen I'm taking or could it be a good sign?

how is everyone keeping busy,  I've been to the gym a couple times doing light exercise as Dr's said it was safe as long as I don't overdo it. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Hopeleeds, yes today didn't go as planned ☹ i am still feeling from that woman's silly mistake! My partners sperm didn't do so well in the spin,
Pre-swim 18.8million
Post-swim 0.7million
Motility pre-15% post-3%
Quality pre-C post-insufficient
I am going ahead with insem tomorrow but as my partners sperm doesn't prepare very well it looks like we will still be getting that referral for ivf xxx


----------



## Laura301078

Thanks hopeless got my fingers and toes crossed!

Hi kt51 I've been for a facial today and am off to centreparcs tomorrow to try and relax for the weekend  What about you?


----------



## Cl3o

Hi ladies! Could I join this thread too pls?
IVF/ICSI split
ET 28/02 with 2 beautiful little blasts
OTD 13/03.....however I will be testing on 10/03 as I'll be 10dp5dt

Look fwd to chatting to and supporting u all xx


----------



## Lilypink

Kt51 we have the same OTD although I think I'll be testing Sunday 11dp5dt as my DH will be home. Will you hold out until the weds? 
I had 2 5 day blasts back, some cramping at days 3/4 but a weird pulling feeling rarely now - In fact so subtle I wonder if I'm imagining it! 
My boobs were awful as soon as I started taking progesterone before ET but seem to have calmed down now. 
This is however the furthest iv ever gotten without AF turning up so keeping everything crossed!! Xx


----------



## Laura301078

sorry hopeleeds damn autocorrect!!!


----------



## carlab

Hey Laura,

Same OTD as me, it's good to share the date with someone.

Me and DH are away for the weekend when we test so will be good to be away from everything to hopefully celebrate. 😀😀

xx


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Lillypink. I would like to test on Sunday but DH has said no to testing before Wednesday,  he has taken the say off so we can either be miserable or ecstatic together.
Do hormone tablets stop AF or could it still arrive? Hopefully you making it further is a good sign. I'll keep my fingers crossed for us both.

Laura centreparcs sounds lovely.  Hope you have a lovely time. I'll be wafching my husband build a shed, no exciting plans here.  :-(


----------



## hopeleeds

Hi Bella cant believe that women terrible ....things like this cant have any mistakes at all i am thinking about you and will be tomorrow xxx 

Hi kt51 keeping busy with work and doing housy things like doing a good declutter and off away this weekend just on a few day trips and nice meals out ohh and shopping i know what you mean about symptons i have had cramps for the last 3 days now and they dont seem to be going today i had a few shooting pings whats that all about 

Hi Cl3o welcome ohh good luck to you with your HPT so hope its a positive for you its great this all supporting each other makes things a little easier 

Ha ha Laura its fine about the spelling thing hopeless is more like it thou xxx


----------



## Bella2013

Thank you HopeLeeds. I wonder if she will get a disciplinary? Cuz surely our label would have been on the other couples sample as we had there labels! So that's 2 insems affected by this careless woman xx


----------



## hopeleeds

I hope she does because you cant make mistakes like that its people lives it affects terrible stay strong wont you or as best you can let us know how tomorrow goes wont you xxxx


----------



## Bella2013

Im going to ask tomorrow about her. Its really dampened mine and my partners spirits. Abit relieved that they offered me an insemination tomorrow because otherwise it was straight referral for IVF, so im happy at least this chance hasn't been wasted .xxx


----------



## Cl3o

Lilypink I've had the same symptoms as you. Tummy cramps and really sore boobs a few days ago but nothing now. Hope that doesn't mean it's game over for me

Bella that's awful. Of all the places to make a massive, potentially life changing mistake like that. I hope that you are well looked after from now on. Good luck for tomorrow.

Laura Centreparcs sounds perfect. Have you been before?

hopeleeds thanks for the welcome. FX for u for 16th x


----------



## Bella2013

Thank you Cl3o. It truly was a distressing mistake to make! Foolish. Surely she understands how important her line of work is!! Good luck for your OTD hope its a BFP for you xxx


----------



## Laura301078

Eee I'm so sorry again hopeleeds bet its more hopeful  

Bella2013 can't believe what happened to you that truly is terrible! 

Cl3o I've been to the sherwood forrest one last easter but we're going to the one in the lakes this time, have you been?

kt51 gotta love a man at work tho, sounds like a good day to observe, drink hot chocolate and eat hot cross buns


----------



## Laura301078

carlab yay so pleased I've found a OTD buddy!!! How you feeling so far?


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Haha Laura that made me laugh. That sounds like a great ides though. 

Bella2013 you shd definitely make a formal complaint. That's awful what happened.  Glad you get another chance tomorrow- good luck.


----------



## Bella2013

I definitely will speak to my nurse about making a complaint! Thank you xxxx


----------



## Laura301078

Good luck today bella xx

And enjoy those hot x buns kt51


----------



## Bax

Bella that's an awful thing to go through - but please try not to focus on the mistake, and instead think positively about your treatment today.  You want lots of nice thoughts rushing around inside you and I'm quite sure the importance of what happened won't be lost on the clinic.

AFM, I'm 2 days into the 2ww (actually, 2w+3day wait to OTD).  The progesterone has kicked in nicely and I'm so bloated I'm stuggling to get into any clothes, I feel itchy from the inside, my nose has started to bleed and I'm extremely windy!  I even cried at DIY SOS last night.  Trying to see these as positive signs that there is a nice home ready for my little 2dt embie... 

Positive thinking is the key for me today - let's see if I still feel the same way in a weeks' time!

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Bella2013

Thank you Laura. Thank you Bax it truly is a terrible mistake to make  i will let you lovely ladies know how i get on today xxx


----------



## Linette

Hello Ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining you all,been over on the feb/march cycle buddies thread,
Had et yesterday,3d embie popped back in,I've never got to this stage before,embryologists said it was a good one and doing everything it should be at this stage,I'm soooo excited,determined not to have any negative thoughts ‼ I've taken 2 weeks off work,hoping gp will give me a sick note next week but to be truly honest don't care if they don't,I'm definitely not working before otd,which is march 18th. 

Laura- nice to see you over here too 😁

Good luck and huge hugs to everyone 😁


----------



## Lilypink

Bax that made me laugh I was uncontrollably crying at DIY SOS last night! My DH thinks I'm mental! X


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

I'm panicking, just went to the loo and had a bit of blood. (Sorry if TMI).

Could it be implantation bleeding or is it over already- OTD  not for another 5 days.  :-(


----------



## Bax

kt51 - try not to panic.  I have experienced breakthrough bleeding before OTD in all my cycles but there are lots of stories on here about people who bled (even quite heavily) and still continued to BFP and perfectly heathy babies.  At this stage you can't assume it's over, just try to keep calm and wait for your OTD. Ring your clinic if you are concerned xx


----------



## Lilypink

Kt51 how many dp transfer are you? My consultant told me spotting / bleeding happens in about 75% of ivf cases in first few weeks of pregnancy is it old blood or red? Also cyclogest can irritate cervix causing it to bleed x


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Lillypink  I am 8dpt.
It is old blood but that's how my periods tend to start. 
75% is quite encouraging though. 

Thank you both for the reassuring posts. 
I'll try not to worry and possibly call the clinic if it continues. Unfortunately they close at 4.


----------



## Lilypink

Keeping everything crossed for you. Are you on cyclogest? When it happened to me on my 2nd cycle they told me to increase from 2 to 3 times a day xx


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Yes on cyclogest and prognova. It appears to have stopped now. So just hope it stays that way and will call clinic if it starts again.

How are you feeling with it all atm?


----------



## Lilypink

Fingers crossed for you! 
I'm ok 9dp5dt now had some cramping day 3-4 and now just have a funny twitching / pulling feeling every now & again. I'm really tired as had insomnia last few nights. Think I'm going to test over the weekend but really nervous 😁 xx


----------



## shellsuit

Hi everyone, ive been reading and obsessing as I am on my 2nd ivf cycle, the first one failed due to finding a polyp that I had to have removed and my embryo did not survive the thaw

This cycles gone quite smooth, I had 2 blasts transferred last Sunday so    am 5dp5dt!  We also managed to freeze two!

I'm inpatient and have tested and got a faint bfp! Can I post a pic here I'd like to get your thoughts 

I hoping that after 7 years this is it!


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies, today went alot better. Insem was done correctly! DP sample still not preparing well but went ahead anyway. You'll be glad to know the lab lady that messed up our sample yesterday has had to fill out many forms and incident reports! They now triple check everything that goes through the lab! (surely that rule should be in place anyway) so my 2ww has begun! As DP sample didn't prepare well again, we are being referred for IVF and if i get a BFP in 2weeks we will cancel. But my nurse didn't want to delay us any longer. I'm feeling alot more positive today  thank you ladies for supporting me through my ordeal yesterday. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Linette

Bella- well done and good luck 🍀
Ladies -hope you've all had good day 😁,sending you all happy positive thoughts ‼ 
Afm-been chilling all day,managed a lie in and had lovely lazy day 😁
Feeling optimistic and counting the days ‼


----------



## Cherrypie136

Hi ladies, my OTD is today and I am over the moon to say we got a BFP!!!! It was a bit scary as I was getting really bad cramps last night and thought it was game over but then the two lines showing up and we couldn't believe it. X


----------



## toptottyontour

Big congratulations Cherrypie


----------



## Lilypink

Yey!!! 🍀 
Congrats cherrypie fantastic news x


----------



## Bella2013

Congratulations cherry pie so pleased to finally see a BFP on here. Let us know how you get on hunny xx


----------



## Linette

Congratulations cherry pie,well done 😊


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Congratulations Cherrypie.  Great news.
Hopefully more BFPs on the way.


----------



## Stargazer_07

Congratulations cherry pie. Wish everyone here good luck 🍀 this month. 

Had my follicle scan today. Currently on letrozole 7.5mg. Scan shows fluid near left ovary and they think this means I have already ovulated. Last month scan on same day had follicle 20mm and was given trigger shot. So now totally lost as they can't confirm I definitely ovulated. So I guess I'm already in my 2ww and don't have a clue what my otd is. Guess will have to be positive just feels like we are in no mans land this month and that we have take a step back after a good month Las month. Sorry to go on.

Can't wait to see many more BFP this month   x


----------



## Cherrypie136

Thank you ladies, this will be you soon. I only had one egg collected (we had one frozen put back too)  so don't give up hope, my motto was prepare for the worst and hope for the best. I have to do another test next Friday and if that is positive I will get an early scan, I wonder if there are two in there?? X


----------



## Cl3o

Big congrats Cherrypie! Fab news. What date was your egg transfer and did u have any other symptoms before cramping last night? X


----------



## cookson17

hello ladies!

just starting 2ww. had one day 5 blastocyst put back yesterday (frozen). Test date is the 16th.

Last night had a sharp cramp or two....not sure it could be anything as it was transferred at 1pm and pains were around 8pm.....could it be implantation?


----------



## zoelwilliams

Wow, congratulations to everyone getting BFPs. Such fantastic news and very helpful in reminding me to stay hopeful (1 week until test day), it can happen! 😊 You must all be delighted.

Big hugs to the BFNs. I know how devastating that is, however much you think you're prepared for the worst. Cherrypie, my husband keeps saying the same thing to me, prepare for the worst and hope for the best, after I went into a 2 week meltdown following my last BFN. I'm trying!!

Good luck to everyone left to test. How are you whiling away the hours? I'm making a serious dent in my DVD collection and trying not to overanalyse every feeling in my body. I don't know how I'm going to get through another week without going slightly crazy 😳


----------



## Lilypink

Morning ladies well I caved in & tested this morning 10dp5dt BFN 😢 
My OTD isn't till weds but iv tried on 2 tests & know it should be positive if I was pregnant now. 
Ah 3rd BFN now, so think it's time to re evaluate. 
All cycles have been textbook 'perfect' with hatching 5 day blasts. It really is a science isn't it! Think I'll be going to get full immunes panel testing after empirical protocol still didn't work.
Good luck to the rest of you in your journey to BFP xxxx


----------



## CarylR

Hi ladies, can I join? I have been lurking for a little while. My OTD is 14th March (along with CarlaB we have EC and ET in the same day at BCRM!). 

Congrats Cherrypie.

AFM I can't decide if I am quietly positive or resigned to it not working! I have had very few symptoms (a few cramps). But I don't think I had many the previous time it worked, except for my sense of smell becoming really strong!.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## CarylR

So sorry Lilypink. Big hugs to you and your DP!


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Lillypink,  sorry to hear that. 
Don't give up hope quite yet it could still change.  

AFM still very light bleeding,  clinic said to call back if it gets any worse. But probably just one of those things.  Hoping it stops today.


----------



## toptottyontour

Hi Ladies im 12p5dt and did a hpt today, well 2 actually and they both show positive  . Clearblue shows 2-3 weeks ! Now I've got over shock im delighted. Got blood test booked for this afternoon as clinic prefer blood test confirmation.
Had my treatment with Dr Firdevs at Dogus and was very happy before this with treatment but even more so now


----------



## Cherrypie136

Lily pink I'm really surprised was certain you were going to get a BFP as you are one of the most positive people on here! I know girls who got 3 negatives bit were pregnant.


----------



## belfastgirl

Hi Ladies

So glad to be finally joining you here! I am 2dp5dt and the clinic has told me OTD is 19th March! Ages away!! I really hope I can last that long before testing. 

I had 2 beautiful hatching embryos transferred. Have had a few 'funny' feelings in my lower abdomen, although I am wondering if this is just my nerves/excitement.

I am supposed to be back to work on Monday but I am considering taking a sick line for a week to see how I go. DH wants me to take the full 2 weeks off but I am worries I will go CRAZY!! Day 2 and I am already doing my own head in lol

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, Congrats to all the BFP's and to everyone that got a BFN big hugs to each and every one of you xx


----------



## lrose

Can I be added please? ET was today, day 3 test date is 18th March xx


----------



## cookson17

Mulberry gal I had treatment at IVF-spain in alicante!

Ladies any idea when I might get symptoms?? I have had cramps and sorry if TMI bUt very wet downstairs! Is this normal


----------



## Cherrypie136

Cl30 main symptoms were really hungry and boobs hurting, no cramps in first week, but a few in second week. Best tip I got was go for a walk after you have had your pessarie that has helped a lot from my first cycle. I haven't taken any time off of work which has been good for the mind 😄 Mulberry gal we could have the same due date, how exciting! X


----------



## Archied

Hi can I join you please!
I had two hatching blasts transferred on Friday. This is my 4th transfer since October... All chemical!  Really hope this is the one. 
No symptoms here!
Otd 18th but will test and have bloods done 16/3. 
Congrats on all the bfp's so far and so sorry for all the bfn xx


----------



## Laura301078

Wow congratulations to all the bfp ladies!!

Huge hugs to the bfn ladies xxx

I've got 6 days till my otd on 14th March and am bricking it. So far symptoms are an occasional cramp/weird grumbling in my abdomen and massive extremely sore boobs, fingers crossed I got a sticky Emby!!

Xx


----------



## Bax

Well my first weekend of the 2ww is almost over, and not much to report here.  My tummy has been massively bloated since ec, but that seems to have calmed down a little bit now.  Lots of aches and twinges up til yesterday, but again the seems to have calmed down a bit too.  It had some sharp shooting pains yesterday which I could have put down to implantation, but it was a wee bit early (5 days post ec).  The sunshine seems to have really helped my sanity though and I'm feeling excited and positive - let's hope this little embie sticks!

Huge congrats to the ladies with bfps and lots of luck to everyone else still waiting - my fingers are crossed for all of us!


----------



## Linette

Morning Ladies,how are you doing today ❓
I'm having another easy day,feeling positive and happy today,need to stop watching undercover boss USA while I'm so hormonal and emotional though haha 😆


----------



## Bax

Ladies, I thought this timeline might help understand what's happening in the 2WW -

My embie was a 2day transfer and so I'm adding a day onto the 3dt version...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Laura301078

Hi linette pleased your feeling good, I feel better today, yesterday was more worried but am back being positive. Just been shopping with my dad and told him about the ivy, he knew I needed it but didn't know I'd done it, he was so supportive bless him.
X


----------



## Linette

Hi Laura,glad to hear your dad was so supportive,it makes such a difference doesn't it.I told my parents from start,they have even taken me to most of my appointments as dh was away working for lots of them,my mum has sat in on every scan ‼ Was very important for me to have their support as I haven't told anyone else.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

As of today I'm PUPO! 

Feeling excited and nervous ! X


----------



## Laura301078

Aw that's lovely that your mum went with you linette. He was really sweet we saw a sign for Mother's Day and he was like you might be celebrating that next year! I could kind of be celebrating this yr my otd is the day before mothers day 😊

Congratulations saila! 

Xx


----------



## AliCat768

Hello Ladies could I join you please? 

PUPO with 2 3d embies, transferred last Thursday. Wait is awful already. 

Hello my cycle buddies Linette and Laura!

Baby dust to all x


----------



## Laura301078

Congrats on being pupo alicat! Keeping everything crossed for you. When's you otd?
Xx


----------



## AliCat768

Thanks Laura. My OTD is 19th March so ages to wait! I hope I can hold out.  Not too long now for you!


----------



## Cl3o

Got my BFP today ladies! Yay! I am 9dp5dt and since yesterday morning we have done 4 tests just to make sure. Once the 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' came up on the Clearblue digi display my partner finally accepted that we were pregnant!

Good luck to the rest of you. Seems like there's lots of BFPs on the March 2015 thread so I hope my luck rubs off onto the rest of you ladies xx


----------



## Granty

Hi Ladies

Hope ok to join.

Had et last Friday and been a nervous wreck since then! Felt mildly better yesterday and thought no point in worrying, what will be, will be!

Then I've had cramping pains through the night and lots of wind (sorry tmi) which is my normal signs for when I'm due on! Then to add to that I feel like I've been doing sit ups thro the night so in my sleep I must have been tensing my stomach! I never do this but I think its cos in my head I know I'm not allowed to (if that makes sense) so needless to say I'm back to being a nervous wreck 😳

Also went back to work yesterday, never stopped and even lifted up a chair to move to another office! Realised once I picked up and put straight down that I shouldn't have done that but now I'm worrying about that aswell....honestly I'll be to take away by the end of these 2weeks!

Sorry rant over! Bet you's are glad I joined this thread hehe x

Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Granty

Big congratulations to CI3o    x


----------



## Linette

Morning pupo ladies 🙋,
CI30-congratulations 😤,what fantastic news,very happy for you ‼ 
Granty-I'm sure we all feel like you,I know I do,I only seem to sleep for few hours then I wake up stressing about every twinge I feel. As for the wind,I'm farting like a trooper,I think it's the pessaries,I'm blaming them anyway,haha‼ 
Laura-how are you feeling today ❓
Alicat- it seems we are all testing within days of each other next week,how exciting,hope we get a full house 😁
Afm,I'm off to doctors this morning to get a sick note,my work is too demanding,I just can't risk it,I do 60ish hours a week and it's lots of heavy lifting,work have been very understanding about the process,I've only told my manager and she's been fantastic and very discreet. How have you ladies gone on with work ❓


----------



## Whatamoo

Congratulations everyone whos got bfp's, and hugs to those who havnt been quite as lucky. Im going insane during the 2 ww!! Iv been off work now and under house arrest for pretty much 2 weeks now and i dont test until saturday! I may have gone mad by then. I have washed pretty much everything there is to wash, cant bake any more as we are supposidly eating healthily, although at the moment i just cant stop eating anything. This is the furthest we have reached so far in terms of bleeding post transfer which is good. I havnt noticed anything odd other than constantly wanting to eat,  but i did have mild OHSS and i took a while to get over the egg collection.


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies can I join please 😃 

I am pupo as of yesterday.  Two little embies on board,  3 day transfer with a 7 cell and 6 cell, Eeva predicted low 😔 but praying they are fighers and stick 💕

Test date not till the 23rd should be the 21st but that's a Saturday and clinic doesn't do bloods then..

The dreaded tww Argh xx


----------



## Bax

Morning ladies - how are you all coping?

I'm now 6dp2dt and the pressure is starting to get to me - OTD isn't until 21st March but I've caught myself trying to count the days to when I can test early.  My body has pretty much recovered from the stimming and EC, which means that I'm not at all bloated or 'windy' as I was at the end of last week.  I guess that's good, but it was also kind of good to have some reminders that there were some changes - I'm not ready to have my body back for another 8 and a half months!

I'm doing Zita West relaxation to try and stay sane, but I don't think it's really working out for me at this stage.  Any tips

Great to see the BFP C130 - let's hope for lots more on this thread!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had two lovely little embryos popped back yesterday. It's my 4th embryo transfer.

I'm an Adult Nursing university student and I'm not on a practice placement at the moment I'm in Uni 4 days a week but my consultant still asked me to stay off for the next 4 days so I am going back Friday.

I've just spent today in my pajamas pottering around wiping some work tops and popped some pots in the dishwasher then emptied the mop bucket   

I just wasn't thinking !! It didn't weigh a lot, I hope I havent done something silly im feeling great otherwise and in quite high spirits.

What's everyone else doing for their 2ww?

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Saila,

I wouldn't worry. My dog broke his leg and I have had to pick him up. He's 10 kilos. The clinic told me that's fine as people with small children do IVF all the time. Picking them up doesn't cause any problems. 

I've been doing a little housework (no vacuuming!) but otherwise taking it fairly easy: walks to get the blood moving, watching box sets and baking. DH has next week off but think I am going to test early on 9dpt this Sunday. 

Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Good luck! Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Can join you? ET was 6 March and OTD is the 18th. I am going to test early though as its DH's birthday!

Lots of luck to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thanks Kate!

I'm so sorry about your poor dog!!is he okay? I have 4 little doggies of my own. One of them is laid on my feet right now keeping them warm bless her   

I'm just having a salmon and avocado warburtons thin yum and watching Revenge.

Are you walking far? I was thinking of having a little walk on the beach with my girls this weekend


----------



## sarahr2bc

Hi Everyone,

I'm back in the 2ww thread again after a mc at 7 weeks in December after our first ICSI CYCLE. Had our first natural FET ET yesterday, transferred a beautiful 5 day blast. Not feeling particularly positive this time as last time after ET I had quite a few twinges and cramps, nothing this time 
I'm on aspirin, prednisolone, gestone, clexane, cyclogest and had an intralipid infusion yesterday too - so much for a "natural" FET haha! My OTD is 20th March. 
Good look to everyone waiting and huge congratulations to you lovely ladies getting your BfPs xxx


----------



## Caprily

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining this thread!
I'm 6dp5dt. I worked from home for the first couple of days post transfer, sorted my wardrobe out over the weekend to keep busy and I'm working full time in the office Monday to Friday so the time is going reasonably quickly.....so far!
I'm booked for a blood test 14dpt but that seems quite long compared to other people. When have your hospitals advised you to test and have they said either by using a urine test yourself or by going for a blood test?
Xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks! Wow four dogs, what breeds are they? Mine is a Jack Russell poodle cross and he is ok now but had to have major surgery as he had dislocated and fractured it. He's on total crate rest for 6 weeks now so can't have him on my feet  . We are allowed to Occasionally have him on the bed lying on top of my legs though, with a lead on. Poor baby. 

Sounds great! I have been doing loads of baking from the Hemseley cookbook, so it's kind of healthy - all made with beans and nuts etc rather than sugar.

I'm doing about 30 minutes walking a day, tomorrow I may be doing more like an hour. I think it's the speed that's important, so as slow as possible. A walk on the beach will do you loads of good! Do it! You are so lucky to have one nearby Where do you live? Xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

On my last  ICSI cycle I tested 10dp5dt with a hcg blood test at the clinic. I actually got a BFP on a urine strip 7dp5dt. The blood test is by far the most accurate but the strips/first response tests will find any hcg levels above 50 so if you really can't wait they can be handy - don't be out off if they are negative though, always confirm with a blood test as never know! Good luck!


----------



## KateMart

Hi caprily and Sarah,

14 days is a long time, I would ask for a blood test. I had to request one from my clinic but will do a HPT at home then bloods if it's positive. It's on 12dp5dt xx


----------



## Caprily

Thanks for the responses! hmmm it's hard to know what to do for the best. I could test on Sunday, which would be 11dpt but it might be too upsetting if negative seeing as it's Mother's Day and have a nice lunch for my mum arranged. I don't want to test Monday or Tuesday as I'll have to go to work after.
Then it's Wednesday blood test day anyway.
Decisions, decisions!!

How are you all feeling? Sounds like you have all been exercising well which is great. Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello everyone  

Caprily - I don't mind you joining the more the merrier! I have been advised to do a home pregnancy test 2 weeks yesterday which will be a Monday so I'm going to test on the Sunday so if it's BFN I can come to terms with it. I haven't done any exercise but it's my first day post transfer im just pottering around the house 

Sarah - my clinic won't give me a blood test  last time I had a very faint BFP on the HPT which was really distressing so I forced them to give me a blood test and the level was 22 and then 2 days later it had dropped to 11 on another blood test so it was bad news for us. This time it's just the HPT then a scan 2 weeks later.

Kate - I have 2 Lhasa Apsos and 2 Chihuahuas. I live in a place called New Marske it's nice and we are lucky to have the beach. I think I will definitely have a nice slow walk at the weekend.

Xx


----------



## Linette

Hi ladies,hope your all ok 😁
I got sick note off doctor and took it into work,came home and went to loo and saw very small amount of what I can only describe as brown jelly /mucus,do you think this is sign of implantation ❓ I'm now 5dp3dt,I've hopped in bed to lie down for couple of hours just in case,been on the dreaded google and I'm so confused by symptoms on different sites‼ one site said a symptom is a dip in temperature,which I had last night,was tucked up in bed shivering at 8‼  Any thought's ladies please ❓


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Why has a the thread I started been merged with the 2ww thread??


Linette that sounds like a fantastic sign of implantation I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Linette

Saila- thank you for your reply,I've got my fingers crossed 😊 just been to loo again and no more discharge so I'm pleased but on serious knicker watch now‼  thanks again 😁


----------



## rachelb2014

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining.
It's fab to read so many are on the 2ww at same time as me.

I'm 1dp3dt and test date is Monday 23rd march....,fingers crossed for everyone,


----------



## KateMart

linette, that does sound like implantation bleeding! Did you take your temperature? I took mine yesterday and it was really low, 35.25, but it was during the day and so not a proper basal temp. Took it this morning and it was 36.78! 

Saila I don't know what happened to the other thread? Confusing I liked the little sub thread you started


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I liked it too Kate    no one has even said why?


Rachel good luck for testing. I test the same day.


I've just done my second pessary of the day! Ive got some period cramping now... Much too early for implantation. 


Anyone else getting mild cramps after their pessary?


Xx


----------



## KateMart

Is there any way of setting it back up? Must have been one of the moderators. 

I had cramps on the day of transfer!   never too early to start bedding in. 

How many pessaries is everyone on? I'm on 400 twice a day. 

Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm on 400 twice a day and a gestone injection too.


Xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Wow you are on loads! How come? My clinic said I could have the injection but they didn't think I needed it. I'm nervous about progesterone levels though as I normally have a short luteal phase and had a miscarriage after my fresh cycle x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm not sure really they didn't say   


I'm on 4 climaval tablets too!!!


Xxx


----------



## KateMart

I'm on clexane and aspirin this time. The more drugs the better sometimes! It's just hard to remember to take them all


----------



## caz_lady_jones

Hi all,
Been a little while since I posted on here but I have just finished my 2nd cycle of ivf having my embryo transfer yesterday. This time round they gave me a higher dose of gonal f and the results were slightly better than last time, they managed to retrieve 11 eggs (9 last time) 10 of them fertilised (5 fertilised last time) and 9 made it to day 5 transfer (just about) when they called me day 3 they advised some had fragments but they wanted to keep them all to day 5. I went for my transfer yesterday and they transferred 2 which they advised were the best 2 of the batch, 1 embryo had got to the stage where there was a cluster that would form the baby and 1 was on its way to that stage also doing everything it should be doing to that point! They advised they had 7 embryos left that they would check today to see if they can be frozen and unfortunately none of them could :-( he advised they had processed on slightly so they gave the ones they transferred a chance but I'm just freaking out now that I'm going to get that dreaded BFN.... I'm trying to be positive and think that hopefully one of the embryos they transferred will work but there is always that voice at the back of my mind saying different!! Is anyone currently going through the same? Or been there? Could really do with someone to talk to who's been there! My partner has been a rock through the whole process but he's just as much in limbo as me xx


----------



## Caprily

I was on the little sub thread aswell, thought I was going mad when in disappeared from my bookmarks haha! Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I thought that I was going mad too !!!  


We are on the 2ww for gods sake we don't need anything else making us crazy!!!!!


----------



## KateMart

Haha it didn't help the 2ww madness did it?! Xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Sailla: thank you  I wish  you the same.
Are you waiting until test date? I'm thinking of doing it Sunday 22nd as I'm in work on Monday and if it is negative I do to want to be devastated and be upset in work, so I thinking testing on a day I'm not in work would be better


----------



## Caprily

Exactly ladies!! Your comments there really made me laugh. My sanity is hanging by a thread at the best of times!

I think I've decided I will test at 11dp5dt as getting a negative on a day when I'm going to see my family is preferable to climbing the walls waiting for the clinic on 14dpt with no idea of the outcome. Can at least be prepared for my meltdown!
Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm also thinking of testing on the Sunday so I can come to terms with it before Uni on Monday, if it's bad news 

Xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

It really helps knowing there's a few of us testing around the same time, I start to drive myself crazy with the "am I the only one ging through this thoughts!"
I imagine I'll  cave before OTD and do a home test if I get that far. 
Currently struggling with how much to do activity wise on the 2ww, I find the gym a great de-stresser but am too nervous to go during a cycle


----------



## KateMart

I'm going to wait til 9dp5dt as apparently that's when enough HCG is present in most cases to detect a pregnancy. That's this Sunday, mother's day. I am just hoping it's a sign! 

Sarah I wouldn't go too hard at the gym. Heavy exercise isn't supposed to be great in the 2ww. My clinc recommends just gentle walking and yoga xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies I merged the thread we would have loads of threads if everybody started their own 😉 xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Thanks KateMart - I'm going to stick to walking and a bit of yoga I think, keep the circulation going


----------



## Caprily

No worries Sharry!

My friend, who has had successful ivf AND 2 successful frosties said her clinic always advised urine testing at 10dpt for a 5 day transfer which is why I think my clinic at 14dpt blood test is being extra cautious.


----------



## Bax

Craz_lady-jones - please try not to worry.  The embryologists have loads of experience and I believe your emblems are now back where they should be - they're busy nestling away and are unaffected by the ones which didn't make it to the freezer xx


----------



## hopeleeds

Hi Ladies 

well i had my embryo transfer last Monday and  i am due to have my test on monday 16th at the hospital.  And after days of sore boobs and cramps ( the cramps started on day 2 and have never stopped ) i did a test today it was killing me not too know and thought surely what i am feeling must be a sign .  I was not going to test at first because i wanted to enjoy what i thought were pregancy signs a bit longer but then  to find out at the hospital monday it was a no and then have to walk through a busy reception area in tears would be too much.  Chuffed to say we have done  two tests  and we have two thick lines on each of them.  At first i thought it was a negative because nothing showed but then i looked about a minute later and the line was there and even did a second one to check and again another line i keep thinking its not true is a line a defo your positive.  I am trying to enjoy every minute of what could be but i have had chemicals and dread its going to be another ( please lord no .... i am not a over religious person but boy have i done alot of praying whilst been on IVF ) its our first go at IVF and we have had three embryos transferred.  I cant believe this has happened we have been trying for 4 years had two chemicals which we know of and i so hope our lines on our pregnancy strip continue 

I wish you ladies all the luck in the world i never thought i would get my positive ( now i am thinking i have tested to early )  i will be watching and waiting for all your good news to come through xx lots of love ladies and heres to more good news xxx keep strong and positive


----------



## Bella2013

wow hopeleeds sounds really promising , so exciting! God knows you deserve it after 4 years! I will keep you in my prayers. Keep us updated wont you and enjoy every moment xx


----------



## Laura301078

Congratulations hopeleeds on your bfp!

How you feeling linette? Still on knicker watch? I feel like it's what occupies my mind all day lol the side effects of the pessaries make me think the worst so take a million trips to the ladies. First day back at work for me today wish I'd taken this week off too but I've ran out of leave, I don't have a physical job so it's not too bad I'm just distracted and must've updated people about ten times on what's happened so far, it's lovely they're supportive so shouldn't complain.

Xx


----------



## hopeleeds

Thanks Bella i will defo keep you posted and please do the same wont you i am still wont believe it until its confirmed at the hospital and we have our scan in a few weeks

This forums been a god send to me i really hope your dreams come true i know its only the start for us and every day will be a worry but i when i needed people to talk to you all were here thank you 

Keep positive and heres to more BFP xx


----------



## Laura301078

Congratulations on your bfp cl3o!!! So exciting!! X


----------



## KateMart

Congrats hopeleeds! How many days past transfer are you? Dark line sounds promising, maybe even two in there?


----------



## hopeleeds

Hi KateMart 

I am 8 days past transfer today we had three embryos transfered so twos a defo possibility. I still dont believe it i am not has excited as i should be because of whats happened in the past but i need to stay positive and enjoy this but its hard when you worry so much xxxx us women dont want much do we just to be happy with healthy pregnancies heres to all our dreams coming true and some more good news stories coming through xx


----------



## KateMart

Hopeleeds that's great news, try and stay positive! As someone who has had a chemical and miscarriage myself I totally understand your fears. The chances are that this time it will be better xx


----------



## hopeleeds

Hi katemart here's hoping so never asked for anything from life just this one wish xx staying strong and thinking positive  xxxxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Hi all

Had two 5day frozen blasts transferred yesterday
75 and 80 percent cell survival

Both expanded


Praying this time

Otd 20th 

I've rested since and return to work short 4-5hr days till otd

On cyclogest progynova crinone


----------



## Bella2013

Hi Sarah, we have the same OTD but are in different circumstances. Im on my second IUI, if this time doesn't work we will be referred for IVF. Just wanted to wish you luck for your OTD. God knows we deserve BFP's!! Good luck  xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations on the BFP's ladies!!

Hubby has just done my intramuscular jab in my bum! ouch. Surely the stress of the gestone injection can't be worth it?  

xxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Thanks Bella!
Saila I feel sorry for you I debated gemstone but I'm so needle phobic!


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Got my BFP this morning.   
Today is OTD.  Have been panicking as still spotting over the last 4 days. But a clearblue digi shows pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

Me and dh are over the moon. 

Good luck to all those who are still waiting.


----------



## Bax

KT51 that's brilliant!  So pleased for you and dh.  Now make sure you relax and enjoy the feeling of being PREGNANT!! xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Thank you both very surreal. Just want to shout it from the rooftops.

Saila those injections sound painful. Well done to hubby doing as well, mine is a wimp when it comes to those types of things.


----------



## sarahr2bc

Congratulations Kt51 that's amazing news, enjoy that wonderful feeling!

Saila - I started gestone injections yesterday, they're not pleasant but if you warm the vial up in your hands for 10mins before, the oil really thins and it's easier to give, I find frozen peas on my bum for 2mins before also really helps. My husband is being a real trooper giving them to me, I bleed quite a bit afterwards so I already look like I have weird bum cheek acne   

Has anyone who's done more than one round had completely different symptoms on their 2ww and gone on to get a BFP? I had lots of cramps, twinges etc on my first go, we got pregnant but lost it around 7 weeks, this time I have NO symptoms, nothing so I'm thinking the worst


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I will definitely try the frozen peas and warming the vial of gestone. I'm sure we used to warm it the first time I had IVF I'm going crazy    4th et and I even forgot my slippers and dressing gown   


I've only have had one BFP that ended in an early miscarriage and my symptoms were full swollen sensitive boobs I think that's it really. I have seen other ladies get a second bFP with none of the same symptoms.


I'm feeling a bit flat today compared to yesterday. Stressed and anxious....


----------



## sarahr2bc

Keep going Saila you can do it! I'm the same to be honest, but it's better to be PUPO than in between cycles in limbo- I hate that bit!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

True. I need to stay postiive its so hard something


I felt a bit crampy this morning and was a bit worried they were mild tho and I think from the progesterone


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on the BFP KT51. Great news  

Sorry to hear about those nasty bum injections. I did read that gestone is supposed to be better than just pessaries as it releases progesterone slowly into your body, keeping levels balanced. Just keep thinking it's worth it ladies!

Sarah, I think it varies so much, people say no two pregnancies are the same. I had a few symptoms last time and had an early miscarriage. This time I just feel really sick but think it's the clexane. I have also lost 5lbs over the last week or so, very odd.

Saila stay positive! Are you doing Zita West or any visualisations?  xx


----------



## Laura301078

Congratulations KT51! Gives me hope, I've started spotting today so am panicking big style! OTD isn't until saturday


----------



## Archied

Congrats KT51! Enjoy every second!
5dp transfer....kinda little crampy last few days...hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Cl3o

Congrats KT51! Fab news
My OTD is Friday but we caved in and did our test early and got our BFP Mon! We will be due similar dates 
Enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

No I'm not doing any visualisations. Which ones are you doing? 

Congratulations on the BFP

️Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Saila it's Zita west, you can get it on iTunes. I find it really useful xx


----------



## Linette

KT51-huge congratulations on your bfp😁
Hope everyone else is doing well,those bum injections sound awful ‼ 
Afm,thought I'd had implantation bleed yesterday however it got slightly heavier by evening and then when I had poo(sorry tmi)this morning and wiped I had small amount of bright red blood ,had major panic and cry then had serious words with myself and decided what will be will be,I can't do anymore than I have done,it's out of my hands now,phoned nurse and they've said to up my pessaries to 3 instead of 2,I'm actually feeling better now than I have since et,feel really content and at peace,have totally stopped stressing,great to hear that it's still possible to get a bfp even when you have bleed. 

Laura -how are you doing ❓


----------



## Linette

Sailia-sorry I didn't read your post properly,huge congratulations to you too 😊


----------



## Linette

Sorry,still didn't read it properly,difficult on my phone,it's early congratulations,haha 😆n
CI30-congratulations to you 💗
So much for being chilled now,my head obviously still up my **** xxx


----------



## belfastgirl

Today is 6pd5dt and I am going out of my mind. Hubby is determined we wait until our test date - another 8 days before testing. 
I want to test sooner but not sure if I could handle a BFN. 

I have never got to 2ww before and it is horrible! Deffo the worst part so far!


----------



## Linette

I completely agree Belfastgirl,I've never got this far before either,it's so emotional and being full of hormones doesn't help. My otd is 18th,there is no way I'm going to make it to then,I have no patience at best of times ‼


----------



## Laura301078

Aw Linette I feel for you. I arent even go for a number 2 for fear of the same thing happening to me. Want to do a test tomorrow but my partner is away and would want him there really. I'm stressing hate spotting, hope it is just potting and not the beginnings of something worse. Am at work and had to take a minute to go and cry in the toilets. Wish I'd taken the whole week off


----------



## Bella2013

Hi ladies, sorry for not many personals I've kind of lost track on this feed with all the new ladies  congrats to all the BFP's and to those still waiting good luck. Xx


----------



## Linette

Laura-sending you a huge hug,I'm all cried out,had good sob this morning,actually felt better after a cry‼ your very brave being at work,I would of been sacked by now for my terrible emotional moods,haha 😆 even dh is staying out of my way,haha ‼ I've decided whatever the result next week I'm not doing this again,I will be 40 soon and if I'm meant to be pregnant it will happen naturally,I've found it really hard how much it takes over your life and effects those close to you,I've decided life is for living to the full and not spending it stressed out and miserable,which I have been since I started this.


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies I just joined yesterday.  Had transfer Monday and all ready struggling 😮 worse part of the treatment.  

Linette. I've been thinking the same as you, it's out of our hands and if it's meant to be it will.  This is our final shot and as much as I desperately want a family if it doesn't work this time then it's a matter of giving up on the treatment, it totally takes over and puts a massive strain on everythin,  gonna be hard  but I need accept it been a long five years x

Congratulations on the bfp ladies 💜

I'm doing what I said I would try not and that is symptom spot Argh x


----------



## Bax

Hi Linette - I've been following your posts and I think it's too early for you to have breakhrough (AF) bleeding, isn't it?  Try not to stress and write this cycle off too early.  Be positive!  

For the ladies taking about positive thinking, I saw that "the secret" is on netflix now.  I watched a bit of it on youtube a few years ago and it's a bit cheesy American (apologies to Americans on here) but I've heard people say that it really helps.  I might suggest to DH that we watch it tonight, but he's the tv


----------



## Wishingforasiblin

Laura keep hope  my bleeding yesterday got bright red so tht the game was over, only tested because the clinic insist and there was my 'pregnant'.
Clinic are not too worried about a bit of bleeding as many ivf pregnancies have a bit of bleeding and then continue to a normal healthy pregnancy. 
Try and stay positive, I know its hard as I'm still bleeding and would hate to lose it all now. 
Linette hopefully your stress will all be for a great cause when you find out some good news next week. 

Keep hope everyone.


----------



## Linette

Thank you Ladies for all your positive thoughts,your all very kind 😁
I haven't given up,still feeling positive but realistic,haha.

Bax- I'm so muddled up with my cycle dates but my usual pre ivf cycles are between 21 and 25 days so anything possible,my last cycle started 16th feb❓ 

Laura -how you doing hun ❓ 

Prettypink-no one warned me of the impact ivf has on your life,we tried fostering a few years ago and even though that is emotional and heartbreaking they do prepare you as much as is possible for the way it affects you and your loved ones. All I've been offered is counselling after our 1st try failed,too little too late in my opinion ‼ I've got complete admiration for the ladies who keep trying‼


----------



## Laura301078

Thanks kt51 that's given me hope.  

I'm better than I was this afternoon feel embarrassed at my mini breakdown! Spotting seems to have stopped for now so am praying for a positive outcome, am going to listen to zita west on repeat tonight and see if that helps.
Linette your right it does affect everyone around you and that's really tough going, I've got some on ice so I'd want to give them. Shot but not sure I would have a whole cycle again it'd drive me crazy, well even more crazy  
Xx


----------



## AliCat768

Congratulations kt51 and hopeleeds!!  Really happy for you both   

Hello to everyone else going insane with me.  I am now 6dp3dt and going bonkers.  It gets harder as time goes on. Don't know how I will last until OTD on the 19th.  I am going to test the night before anyway due to work.

A question for you ladies- my skin has really broken out today, does anyone else have this? Is it the cyclogest?

xxx


----------



## Linette

Laura -I'm so pleased your spotting has calmed down,mine seems to have as well,I'm not convinced its not af though,I'm bloated like a balloon again,usual af symptom for me,think my extra progesterone is just holding it off but hey anything can happen on this crazy ride ‼ l know what you mean about feeling embarrassed,I was so cross with myself for breaking down,I'm a grown woman for gods sake,I definitely had to give myself a good talking to,haha ‼ I thought I had thick skin but apparently I'm still human,my dh says he was pleased he didn't come home to a sobbing mess,bless him,I forget how hard it is for him too.


----------



## Linette

AliCat-I've noticed I'm quite pimply tonight too,especially on my neck and shoulders and a beauty on my forehead,I'm also 6dp3dt,it's not enough that I feel fatter than I've ever been,now ive got spots,dh is a lucky guy,haha 😆 must be the cyclogest,another lovely side effects ‼


----------



## gabiladybird

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm 2dp2dt and having a breakdown already. I've had so much faith in natural cycle but this afternoon after I wiped, I had some brown discharge, just like the last two times when it didn't work. Sorry, tmi. I can't think positive anymore as it was our last cycle and it had every chance for it to work. I know it's very very early days but I can't shake the feeling that I had similar symptoms the last two times. Gonna have a good cry later, that should do me good. And I still need to carry on with medication till the 22nd despite the feeling that it's all for nothing. Sorry for the negativity, I had to get it out of my system. 
Congrats to all who got their BFP and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Sarah79x

Gabiladybird I can imagine you are beside yourself
If you need a good cry have a good cry
While it may be its the same scenario it may not be and I know it's too scary to think of that. 
All I can advise is keep busy and hopefully the time will pass quickly x


----------



## Sarah79x

I recommend pursuit of motherhood Jessica Hepburn


----------



## Linette

Gabiladybird-big hugs for you,if I've learnt anything in these last few weeks it's that anything is possible and every cycle is different. Are you using pessaries,some ladies have spotted with those especially if you use the front door ‼ Your body may still be setting down after ec and all the meds,I was really crampy and uncomfortable for days after et,got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## CarylR

Gabiladybird :so sorry that you are having such a difficult time. I know how difficult it is to think positively once you have had a setback.  This whole process is such a roller coaster of emotions. All I can say is that it 'ain't over until the fat lady sings' or AF arrives. Hopefully things will improve over the next few days and you can feel a bit more positive.


----------



## jodieanneb

Hi girls 

Update: hcg Thursday last week 409
            Hcg Saturday 709
            Hcg Monday 1300

Had scan Monday and they couldn't find anything. Nothing in uterus or tubes. 
The hospital I was in wanted me admitted and under anesthestic straight away. Telling me I was definitely having an etopic pregnancy. 

I disagreed and refused the op. 
I explained over and over that in all my other pregnancies, nothing was seen till over 5 weeks. I was 4.6 Monday. 

Anyway I walked out and went to get a second opinion. 
I was scanned at the unit where I'd had my icsi. 
Once again they found nothing. I was so upset. The doctor said they were sending me to top consultant at St Thomas' 

The next day, Tuesday, I went and got scanned. 
The consultant said I had a tilted uterus and scanned me internally as I held my breath. 
NOTHING!!!
She said I'm gonna scan you on top, so she proceeded to scan on my belly. 
Silence echoed the room for what seemed like an hour. 

"There you are" she said, my heart felt like it started beating again. She turned the screen and there it was a beautiful tiny gestational sac measuring 4mm. 

She explained that because my uterus was tilted, it makes things very hard to see. 

Anyway, just goes to show a mothers insinct is right. 
If I had agreed to operation. I would certain img had been miscarriaging now. 

Always get a second opinion. You are the only one that knows your body. 

I'm back next Tuesday for rescan. 

Good luck girls and congrats on bfps 

Jodie xx


----------



## Linette

Morning Ladies,how are you all feeling today ❓

Gabiladybird-how are you this morning ❓ Did you have a good cry ❓ hope it made you feel a little better,I felt like I'm got rid of a lot of tension when I had my good wail yesterday ‼ 

Laura -hope you're ok this morning,how's the spotting,mine seems to have stopped for now,no more overnight or when I did my 'business' this morning,still have a very little brown dusting when I wipe but think that's just left over dry stuff from yesterday,sorry if it's tmi but I found good explanation of symptoms really helpful when I was panicking yesterday,found it good to have something to compare ‼ 

Alicat-how are you,❓ I don't seem to have developed any more spots since yesterday but one on my forehead is like third eye now,think I'll name it later,haha 😆

Afm,it's a lovely day here so I'm going to escape the house and pot on some of my seedlings for my garden,wearing multiple layers of gloves,the distraction is just what I need,at least I'm successful at growing something,haha 😆

Have good day everyone,hugs and baby dust to you all ‼


----------



## Linette

Jodie -that's absolutely fantastic,put a huge smile on my face,I'm so happy for you and so glad you had the balls to do what you did,I think your completely correct in saying we know our own bodies best,sometimes I think we just get carried away thinking professionals know best when we should have faith in ourselves and question things more,your amazing hun ‼ 
Big big hugs,I feel inspired by you,today is going to be a good day 😊


----------



## Sarah79x

Jodie what a roller coaster but what a fab outcome !! You and baby are clearly a strong force to be reckoned with


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I think I'm 3dp2dt....

I've woken up today all snotty and a bit chesty  

Hope im not coming down with anything. 

Does anyone else feel a bit run down?

Xx


----------



## Laura301078

Haha Linette at your tim, I'm the same, I'm sharing a lot! My spotting is the same as yours just a tiny trace this morning, had to have 2 number 2's and that didn't bring anything on so thats given me hope too!

Wow jodie what an amazing story!!! Just shows you know your body best!

Gabiladybird - how you feeling today? I had a good cry yesterday after a meltdown at work and feel better today for it, hope you do too.

xx


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Jodie thanks for sharing your story. It really helps to know that we aren't going insane when we *know* something is or isn't right.

Linette hope you enjoy the gardening, it's lovely here too! I went for a walk this morning, managed a couple of miles and then was so tied I had to get the bus back! Oh well  

Laura and Gabiladybird, hope you are both coping ok. I had a good cry last night too. This can be overwhelming at times and think it does us good.

Hi to everyone else.  

AFM, I don't think the clexane is agreeing with me. I'm 6dp5dt and feeling really sick, today I have a headache. I have felt sick since the first time I took the clexane the night after ET but finding it really hard now. I've phoned my clinic to see what they think and waiting to hear back


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning All,

That's an amazing story Jodie thanks for sharing. It must be mothers instinct. Really inspiring.

I'm 3dp2dt I think... I too was emotional last night   woke up today feeling a bit snotty and chesty   I feel a bit sickly too. Hope I'm not coming down with anything.....

Kate:- I hope the clinic have good news for you, try resting the rest of the day and see if it eases off

Saila xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Jodie - what an amazing journey you've already had, well done for demanding the clinic listen to you, I had no idea the implications of a tilted uterus!

Kate- Hope the sickness goes, clexane is the worst IMHO, it stings more than bum shots of gestone! Hope the clinic can offer you a solution, maybe they could give you an anti-nausea med? Keep hydrated that could really help.

I'm 4dp5dt and have zero symptoms, except bad constipation (sorry TMI) but I always get that with Gestone & cyclogest  feel like I've given up already and just going about my normal routine (minus the gym). Trying to fill my time with interesting things otherwise my mind works overtime. Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm suffering with constipation too


----------



## gabiladybird

Thank you for the encouraging comments Ladies, it means a lot, really does!  
Jodie - fantastic outcome, yes, sometimes we just need to trust our instinct.
Linette - I think I may stick with growing peas and beans too, a lot less stressful and less expensive! 
Saila - I'm on the same day as you! 3dp2dt, so I'm thinking that the little bean should be turning into a blasto now (if it's still there) and hopefully implanting over the weekend.
KateMart - we're really overloading our bodies with drugs, I'm sorry they make you feel yuck. Hope you feel better soon.

AFM - I got put back onto Cyclogest as well as carrying on with Gestone and Clexane. I'm not expecting a number 2 for a while now, I know cyclogest will make me constipated. Feeling a bit better today, though still a bit down, I'll soldier through these next 10 days and what will be, will be. 
Note to self - do not wear clingy clothes while taking progesterone supplements which makes my belly the size of a watermelon!  

Hello to everyone else and again, thank you for the kind words. I must read back over the last 32 pages to catch up on your stories.
Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Bax

Gabiladybird - your note to self just made me laugh.  I can't find ANY clothes to wear over my MASSIVE stomach!  It's ok slobbing around in the house in leggings and big jumper, but I can't come to work like that - and I haven't been able to fasten up my work trousers since I started stimming  .  Even DH is laughing at my "tubby tummy" - it's a good job I know what's causing it or else I'd be very


----------



## sarahr2bc

Amen to the big jumpers ladies!!  It's so annoying, you end up with a big belly that then sets tongues wagging as to whether you might be 4 months pregnant and instead you just have to console yourself with it being a hormone/poo bump haha! 
Typically it's warmed up and the sun is out so I'm having to wear slightly more summery clothes that do my large middle no favours what so ever!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, ladies, I've not been spending a lot of time on this thread so far because I've been hanging out more on "specialist" threads for over-40/low-AMH/post-miscarriage threads, but I thought I'd hop on because I'm driving myself crazy with the symptom-spotting, and I know you will all understand!

I am currently 3dp3dt of two high-quality embryos -- better quality than on my previous higher-stim cycles. I'm on Crinone, of course, and have also been taking 5 mg prednisone since the start of stims.

Here's the thing -- since yesterday I've been having (TMI alert) constant watery discharge, a constant mild headache that is unlike my usual migraines, and (sorry!) frequent pooping. I remember all of these things from my one and only pregnancy on my previous IVF cycle, and not from the two negative cycles before it. DH, who was clearly a sniffer dog in a former life, also says I "smell weird". 

My question: even if implantation were occurring, isn't it WAYYY too early to have real pregnancy symptoms? Last time, none of these symptoms kicked in until I was already getting clear positives on HPT. However, I've had two stimulated cycles (one IUI and one IVF, see my sig) with Crinone support afterwards, and I definitely don't get these symptoms from Crinone alone.

If both embryos are implanting....  

Of course, this will probably be a BFN and turn out to be my body just messing with me, but it's certainly keeping my mind occupied!

OK, just needed to share.


----------



## Maybebaby16

Hi I had et on 9th March, wasn't told what grade they were but the embryologist said they were a day behind where they would like them to be. We therefore had 2 embryos transferred. Very nervous as this is our first and only funded nhs cycle. None of the other embryos were suitable for freezing so very anxious! Test day is next Thursday 19th!! Starting to worry as getting period like belly ache!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had mine put in on the 9th too


----------



## Stargazer_07

Hi ladies, congratulations to all the BFP so far and good luck to every who is testing soon.

This month is officially over for us. AF arrived today on cycle day 20!!! Really not sure what has happened this month. Had follicle scan last Friday which showed possible past ovulation but couldn't be confirmed and now AF has arrive earlier than it ever has in my life. I'm lucky if I get AF at cycle day 30. Worried about next month as due to start Letrozole again tomorrow really not sure if i want to take it due to the short cycle it has given me this month. Just waiting to her from hospital on how to proceed.

Sending every   and lots of luck to everyone x


----------



## sarahr2bc

So sorry Stargazer_07 I really hope you get better news in the future! *crosses fingers*

Saila, Maybebaby16 - my ET was the 9th too, seems there's a few of us now


----------



## smartstuff

Hey Ladies, 

Can I join?? Im 3dp5dt (is that right?? transfer was Monday 9th!) Had 4 put back in and already stressing about testing/not testing and worried about every little thing I'm doing!! 

I don't feel too bad apart from bruises on belly and scared for next injection in the bum tomorrow - I can't reach and other half panicking about having to do it! oh but am getting bit spotty/lumpy under skin across upper back and on hairline around forehead - weird!!!


----------



## Maybebaby16

Oh wow so nice to know others are at the same stage, are any of you ladies experiencing cramping? Other than that and a bit of an acidy sort of indigestion in the back of my throat I feel absolutely fine.


----------



## Linette

Hi ladies,loved the huge tummy comments,I thought it was just me that had given up fastening my trousers,so glad I'm off work,I'm living in my pyjamas 😁.
Saila-I have also been really snotty since et and wake up sneezing my head off,it's not turned into a cold or anything though.
Gabiladybird-I've had a lovely morning in the garden,we moved house before xmas(in middle of my first ivf cycle,nightmare) and I've inherited a beautiful but overgrown garden,my dh has cleared it all so I'm sowing loads of seeds to try save money ‼ Also my parents are building me raised beds for my birthday so I can grow vegetables again,I left a beautiful productive garden behind 😞
I don't seem to be having any trouble with constipation,have been drinking plenty of warm boiled water all day and then have protein shake before bed,I'm regular as clockwork for first time in my life 😁
Laura -how's your day going ❓ I'm just the same,small amount of brown when I wipe,wish it would dry up,told my mum and she said my auntie,her sister bled heavily all the way through her pregnancy and my cousin turns 50 this year,no scans or check ups like these days so I'm keeping positive 😁
Hope everyone else is ok and those feeling unwell are feeling better now


----------



## Linette

Stargazer-are you sure its af❓ I know you know your body but as I put on my previous post my auntie bled all the way through her pregnancy,hope clinic can give you some answers and I'm terribly sorry if it is af,my heart goes out to you.

Welcome crazyhorse and smartstuff,hugs to you both,this is a lovely chatty group,very informative and positive,I'm loving the support we have on here 😁


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I think apart from being a bit snuffly I am symptom free today.. Can't decide if its a good or bad thing.


----------



## Maybebaby16

I know what you mean, you never know what is good or bad anymore!


----------



## Linette

Oooh,maybebaby I've just left you a post on cycle buddies,didn't realise you were already here,seriously I am dim sometimes,haha


----------



## Maybebaby16

Hehe yes I just noticed😂


----------



## Laura301078

Hi linette my spotting has disappeared thankfully but have been on knicker watch all day. I called my clinic today just to check if there's anything I can do and was advised there's not, there's an alternative drug to the pessaries but it's expensive and wouldn't make any difference to me at this point as I'm only 2 days from otd, she also said its really common so feel better   how's the gardening been? I finished work at 3 and have been relaxing this afternoon xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Spotting can be a really good sign Laura!

I have my fingers crossed for you that it is!

I've been trying to do a University assignment this afternoon and I have no idea what I am doing and can barely concentrate.....

Might have to revisit it this weekend


----------



## cookson17

Hi Ladies....I caved and tested.....it was BFN....however I know I have tested way to early as am 6dp5dt....OTD is Monday and am having a blood test.

Getting the odd cramp etc...

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## Laura301078

Thanks saila xx

That's really early Cookson! I'm 10dp5dt and haven't tested yet but the first week I got a lot of cramps they've stopped this week tho. Wait for the blood test, will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## AliCat768

Hi Ladies, hello to the new joiners.

I'm glad it's not just me with a huge belly, I had to undo my trousers at work yesterday!  This seems like the longest two weeks of my life, I'm 7dp3dt.  Had some cramps Sunday and Monday but now nothing so I'm convinced it hasn't worked.  Feeling negative at the mo!


----------



## Sarah79x

Crazy horse all you can be sure of is nothing is certain re timing of symptoms etc
Personally I would choose to ignore it all because I'd fear setting self up xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Also I too realised today im round
I was overweight anyway but voluptuous cuddly curves now I am a ball like shape lol


----------



## Laura301078

Try and stay positive alicat, I was the same as you first few days had more cramps now they've stopped, I had a day of spotting yesterday but that's stopped now thankfully. Have you been listening to zita west? I'm finding that helpful to stay positive xx


----------



## Hope1000

Hi Ladies, 
Congratulations to all the BFP and big hugs to any BFN.
I've been following your posts for the last couple of weeks. I'm really nervous as my OTD is tomorrow where I'm having a blood test at 7.30am. I haven't wanted to do a test myself as I can't bear the thought of looking at another negative test. The first week of my 2ww I had mild cramps which I was told was normal after egg collection. Other than that I have had no symptoms what so ever which I don't know if it's a good or a bad thing. Yesterday I had a few period like cramps which have been pretty much constant today. I am now really worried this is not a good sigh for me. I'm just really trying to stay positive . 
For those of you suffering with constipation, I got it bad on my first cycle and was told to try prune juice, it has been a lifesaver for me. I now have a medium glass every evening and highly recommend it. 
Good luck to everyone else testing soon xx


----------



## Linette

Laura -glad your spotting has stopped,I'm still intermittently having brown,ah well. Same as you,I had cramping and twinges last week but nothing now,I actually feel really well,shame I don't look it,have just weighed myself,BIG MISTAKE ‼ ,seriously,stay away from the scales,considering I'm eating really healthy I've put a stone on,arghhh‼ Do you think you will wait till otd to test ❓ 

Alicat-sending positive thoughts hun,I'm at exactly same place as you 7dp3dt,I've no cramps now,boobs aren't even sore anymore but I'm convincing myself that a good sign,all the stimm drugs caused those symptoms and now the drugs are out of my system I can crack on being pregnant,it sounds good in my head anyway 😁

Cookson -try and wait for otd, no point worrying yourself,it's just extra torture‼ Big hugs 😁

Saila-your very good trying to study,I haven't even got patience to read a magazine ‼ 

Sending everyone hugs xx


----------



## Linette

Hope1000-good luck tomorrow,will be thinking of you,let us know how you get on 🍀 🍀 🍀


----------



## Sarah79x

Food cravings 
Not suggesting pregnant related
Could be pmt or drugs

But I got a thing for vegetables but most of all chocolate
Lots of chocolate


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I didn't get hardly anything done for Uni !! Haha 

In bed now feeling symptom free..... Not a lot of faith tonight


----------



## Whatamoo

I caved, and we decided yesterday to test today as my delay in having my eggs collected meant i would have no prednisolone left for Sunday. 
WE ARE HAVING A BABY!!!!!! Its positive at last. Today we are 9 days past the transplant of 2 top grade blastocysts. That would explain why i have not been able to stop eating!!!!


----------



## CarylR

Whatamoo, congratulations that is great news. 

I also tested this morning, OTD tomorrow, but my DH is away this weekend. I got a BFP (1-2 weeks). However as I wiped I found a little bit of light pink blood. I've not had any spotting so far and my AF is due today. I know it does not necessarily mean things are over, but I am worried as ?I previously had a missed mc. I will phone the clinic today, but I guess it will now be down to another 2ww until the scan!


----------



## smartstuff

Great news whatamoo and Carylr that's fantastic, CarylR could that be little bit of implantation bleeding? Or some people have spotting all the way through, don't they? Your Bfp is saying yes!!


----------



## Linette

Morning ladies,

Whatamoo-congratulations,excellent news 😤

CarlR-congratulations to you too,I have been spotting /bleeding for last couple of days,my clinic didn't seem too concerned,it's for more common to bleed doing ivf than natural cycle,keep positive and focus on your fantastic bfp😁


----------



## Maybebaby16

Wow congrats whatamoo what a great thing to hear in the morning!!


----------



## Monkey23girl

Hi everyone. I have been a bit of a silent reader this cycle,trying not to obsess with symptom watching etc. well this was my third cycle of medicated IUI at the Care fertility clinic in Tunbridge Wells and happy to report that this week I got my BFP!!! I couldn't quite believe it and am still in shock. Very anxious until the 7week scan until I see a heartbeat so going to take it easy till then. But don't give up ladies - it CAN happen xxx


----------



## smartstuff

Congratulations Monkey23girl, that's fab!


----------



## gabiladybird

Congratulations ladies on your BFPs!


----------



## Bax

WOW - lots of BFPs since I was on here yesterday!  Congratulations ladies - whhoohooooo!!!!

AFM, I am now 9dp2dt and it still seems like a loooooong wait until next weekend to test - OTD 21/3.  DH has already started asking when we can test, but I haven't bought any yet so that I'm not tempted too early.  I had MASSIVE sharp pains yesterday though and I'm taking that as positive - I had to hold onto my desk because it felt lke I had been winded.  I least I know something uusual is going on in there!

In other news from me, I managed to get my jeans on for "dress down Friday" at work today.  My belly is still peeping out over the top, but at least they're on   

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Maybebaby16

Congratulations, wishing you all the best!
Bax- well done on getting in your jeans, I refus to even try haha. Leggings are my saviour still at the minute.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Amazing seeing all the BFP's this morning!!!!! Congratulations you lucky ladies!!!

I'm on my way into Uni. I had to literally almost spray paint my jeans on !  

Massive muffin top  

I'm still symptom free. I don't think I can even say it's bloatedness im just a porker !

Not sure if being symptom free is a good thing 

4dp2dt today.....


----------



## sarahr2bc

Great to see so many BFPs this morning!! Congratulations ladies!!  
I'm still completely symptom free 5dp5dt so I'm not counting my chickens but I'm buoyed by everyone's positive outcomes, it's a fab reminder miracles do happen! Good luck to all those testing/getting results today xx


----------



## Hope1000

Congratulations to all the BFP
I just received a call to say my blood pregnancy test has come back inconclusive!! A negative result is below 3, a positive result is over 25 and mine is 15? They said it could still go either way and that I need to repeat the blood test tomorrow. I'm going to try not pee for a few hours and do a home pregnancy test to see what that says, at least it wasn't an outright negative and I still have hope.


----------



## Sarah79x

Hope I've been there... It sucks
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Hope I'm sorry to hear you ae going through this stress. How many daya past transfer are you? It could just be a slow starter, FC. But do step away from the pee sticks, a blood test is the only thing that will give you a proper answer. I've bene there too, bug hug.

Great news on all the BFPs ladies, great news to start the weekend  

AFM I spoke to my clinic yesterday and they didn't give me much of an answer re the clexane making me feel ill. I don't have a clotting disorder so they said fine to stop taking it. But then they said that if I had BFP then a MC again I might think what if I hadn't stopped the clexane! So I have been carrying on with it for now. Last night I couldn't sleep at all, was so wired. I have also lost quite a bit of weight, I want my muffin top back  

xx


----------



## Hope1000

Thanks Sarah79, I take it when it happened to you it turned out to be negative?

Katemart, I've taken you up on your advice and am now not going to do a pee stick. I won't learn anything from it. I had 2 transferred on the 1st and the 3rd was transferred on the 3rd so I'm about 12 days past transfer. Sorry to hear the cleanse is making you feel I'll, I hope that improves for you 

Im just going to try stay positive


----------



## Linette

Hi ladies,congratulations on all the bfp's today 😤

Hope -got my fingers crossed for you,really hope its good news for you 😁

Afm-still spotting,brown discharge when I wipe,I've no idea what's going on for me,feels like af could come anytime,I'm just going with the flow now,so to speak,have decided definitely not going to test before otd,doesn't seem any point confusing matters ‼ 

Laura -how's it going for you today ❓

I'm still proper porky,can't get used to having huge tummy,I've stopped looking in mirror ‼ on the plus side my skin is now fantastic,drinking so much water definitely working.


----------



## gabiladybird

oh Hope, how unfair! 15 seems quite high, could just be a late implantation and it gets stronger by tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!
Saila - same as you, no symptoms but if our little embies are still in there, they would only just be reaching blasto, so I don't think we're supposed to feel anything at all. In fact, the whole 2ww can be symptom free, though wouldn't it be nice to have the odd twinge here or there? The nausea, sore boobs...? 
Linette - I'm sorry you're still spotting though it can be a good sign, alongside with your clear complexion. 
KateMart - are you drinking lots of water? I've heard of women who were on Clexane for the whole 9 months. Can you imagine their tummies? Try eating pineapple, that's supposed to be a good blood thinner.
Bax - I hope those sharp pains are an indicator of something great that's happening inside you.

Hello everyone else, every day is a step closer one way or another.


----------



## cookson17

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFP and sorry to all those that have not been successful this time.

I am now 7dp5dt and nothing to report! No positive test result, no spotting, some cramps and some tiredness but that could be stress. Going to try hold off testing till sunday as the blood test is monday.

I know somepeople have BFP by day 7 so am not overly optimistic!


----------



## hollyD78

Hello, 

not sure if this is the correct place to post so I appologise if not.

I am currently 2dp5dt and have really bad dizzyness when I stand up and walk and I get bouts of nausea.

Has anyone else had this?
Thanks for any advice

X


----------



## Laura301078

Congratulations to all the ladies getting bfp gives me hope for tomorrow!

Inconclusive is better than a negative hope will keep everything crossed for you!

Linette how's your day? I feel better today don't have any symptoms but still no spotting which I wasnt a fan of, although my clinic said its nothing to worry about. I think your doing the right thing waiting, for me an early positive would be nice but I'd still worry, easy for me to say my otd is tomorrow!!! I'm never gonna sleep tonight!

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hope, did you have three transfered. Assuming it was a 3 day transfer 12 days is still by early. Hoping for a good result for you tomorrow. 

Gabiladybird yes I drink loads of water but I didn't know pineapple was a blood thinner! I think maybe I've been feeling ill be jade my blood is too thin. I was taking fish oil but stopped as it is also a blood thinner, I'm also taking my aspirin much earlier in the day. I hope I'm not on it 9 months  

Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, loads of people don't have any. Plus I reckon a lot of symptoms are the progesterone anyway.

Linette I hope the spotting eases soon. So many ladies seem to have it but go on to have a BFP So I'm sure it's a good sign. 

Laura massive good luck for tomorrow. I've got my FC for you. 

Cookson try not to worry, 7dp5dt is really early. There is still hope, good idea yo wait until Sunday it may be that HCG levels need to build up. 

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry for typos! Flipping iPad! 

Xx


----------



## poppy05

Hi holly
Im currently 8dp 6dt, and ive been feeling dizzy too, i think its just the cyclogest, day 2 is too early for pg symptoms, but the cyclogest do give off various things, try not to read too much into symptoms, stay away from google, and enjoy being pupo
good luck


----------



## Linette

Hi Ladies,how's your days been ❓

Hope - fingers crossed for you

Laura -good luck tomorrow,I'm so excited for you,please let us know ‼ 

Congratulations to all the bfp's,were only half way through month and there's been so many already ‼ 

Sorry to those who had bfn,I'm a firm believer in what doesn't kill you makes you stronger,was my mantra after all my mc. We are strong beautiful women and just because it didn't work this time we can bounce back and kick butt next time 😁

Afm-still spotting slightly,guess that's just how my body works,I've never been normal, . Bit cheesed off tonight,dh going away working all weekend,would usually drown my misery in a bottle of wine with the girls,but both off the menu,girls don't know and tee total,grrr. Quiet boring night with my fur baby instead


----------



## hollyD78

Hi poppy05

Thanks for responding. I didn't think it was PG symptoms, just wasn't sure whether the progesterone (I'm on crinone) could do that. Thanks for letting me know.

I know, Google can be a right nightmare. We all suddenly turn in to medical experts  

How are you holding up during your 2ww?

Wishing you the best of luck  

X


----------



## Sarah79x

Hope yes it turned out to be an early mc
But my level was 5.2! And that was on 12dp5dt


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hope you are all okay this evening.

I feel a bit odd.... 4dp2dt. 

I don't neccessarily have cramps but feel like my AF is coming  

I've had to ring the clinic.... I was talking to DH earlier and thought I had taken my folic acid..... And don't know if it was the Climaval or the folic acid I took and it's time to take the Climaval now!! ARGH


----------



## poppy05

Yes the progesterone certainly do mess with you
I'm ok, having a bit of a negative day today, ive got no symptoms, apart from the dizziness, and hunger, but im on steroids so i think its those? hate the 2ww, ive really tried to keep chilled this time, ive not over analysed anything, but im 2 days from otd and i just want to know!   xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hope:- I really have everything crossed the HCG goes up!!  

Just read back


----------



## Rachel1578

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you. Congrats on all the bfps - just read back a few pages and lots already!
I'm PUPO as of today (Friday 13th but staying positive!) and after a failed ivf cycle in oct/nov I've decided to take things a bit easier on this 2ww as 'carrying on as normal' was actually quite busy.
Currently lying on the sofa having done Zita West meditation and trying not to worry about what I've done or not done so far.
We almost had to cancel this cycle due to poor response despite being on the top dose. They collected just one mature egg (and one immature) on Weds. We upgraded to icsi and delighted that it fertilised as I didn't expect to get this far. 4-cell embie on board and hoping for a miracle.
Anyway sorry for long intro - good luck to anyone testing soon. My otd is 27 March.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Good Luck Rachel! Everyone is really supportive on here. 

Xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Hello and wedome Rachel! Sounds like you've had a tough time. FC a more relaxed 2ww is the answer for you. 

On activity levels I'm not sure what the right thing is, maybe there isn't one.  My last cycle I barely moved just lay about relaxing and watching TV and I had a MC. This time I had planned more movement but didn't anticipate my dog breaking his leg and having to carry him everywhere (he's 10 kilos). I have also been walking a lot and DH and I have next week as hols. So we will see if it makes the difference. 

Saila the pains sound like a good sign! Lots of ladies have AF pains and get a BFP. Can you count the number of climaval you can work it out? 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Thanks for the welcome - fingers crossed for you both. I'm planning a balance hopefully - walking, working and relaxing. Hope your dog is ok, poor thing!
Right, must go and cook some tea


----------



## Hope1000

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

Today has been quite hard. My progesterone has come back fine so now I have to go for another pregnancy blood test at 7am tomorrow. If my hcg levels have gone up they will put in on intralipid drip, and take it from there, if it hasn't sadly it will be all over for me. It's funny last night I was hoping(as much as I hate them) that I would be doing another gestone injection this evening, I had no idea it would be under there circumstances. 

Laura best of luck for tomorrow

Katemart, yes I had 3 transferred, it was a split transfer, 2 transferred on day 3 and one early blastocyst on day 6

Wishing everyone the best of luck am thinking of you all


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have everything crossed for you!! I hope the HCG has increased   

The pains have eased off a bit.... I don't feel too positive as the same happened on my negative cycle   

Xxx


----------



## even

walking down the only road i've ever known!!!!!!!!!!!!
test date is a monday apparently, let's try the saturday after that shall we, then at least i'll have the weekend to adjust before i have to face a wk of work with people that know nothing of my situation
even xxx


----------



## poppy05

Ah hello hun
Not seen you in chat for ages, cant believe your almost at testing!!   
i test on sun!   
wishing you lots of luck hun  


Poppy xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Fingers crossed for you hope (hugs) x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

My friend who doesn't know im on a 2ww has come in tonight and scared me! Obviously joking but I jumped out of my skin!

Cramping has just started again and im feeling slightly paranoid now that the shock might have scuppered things


----------



## Rachel1578

Don't worry Saila, it won't have scuppered anything. Cramps are just coincidence I'm sure. Relax and sleep well.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thanks Rachel

I think I'm just worrying. On my second cycle I started cramping 4dp2dt and IT was a negative. On the cycle I got my BFP I only had one day of cramping on 6dp2dt

Xx


----------



## even

thanks hun, i've been in chat quite often but can't afford to hang around when no one's in there cos i'm on a pay as you go dongle
i need to stay out of chat, it makes me tense up trying to keep up with the conversation etc and i guess that's not good for embryo implantation etc etc
i'#ll pm you xxxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Saila I'm at same stage as u and I nearly crashed my car yesterday -big jump!! Don't worry , just try and calm yourself quickly


----------



## ♥Saila♥

The cramping is still going on, it was going on prior to the shock too.

I don't think this cycle will be it, sorry to be so negative  

Thank goodness you didn't crash your car !!

Xx


----------



## Laura301078

Morning ladies been up since 5am to do my test can't believe I managed to wait till my otd but am pleased I did. I got a BFP!!!!! Can't quite believe it! 
To all the ladies spotting and cramping I had those symptoms and still got a positive p,ease stay strong sending lots of hugs out, the 2ww is definitely the worst part of all this!
Xxx


----------



## Linette

Morning Laura,let me be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS 😤
So happy for you,well done,💗
Hope you have lovely day,grinning and taking it easy 💐


----------



## Sarah79x

Massive congrats on bfp what brilliant news !

Anyone else struggling to get to and stay asleep?


----------



## Linette

Morning Sarah -yep,I'm wide awake,have been since 5am,always manage to fall asleep ok but wake up million times during night and then bang,wide awake with the birds at 5 every morning,I've even cut out my afternoon nap but it makes no difference. Hope you've managed doze off again,afm,got up and put washer on,sat in garden having a brew with my fur baby now watching the squirrel's 😁


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, ladies! Laura, big congrats!   Saila, I know the tww is just awful. I hope it works out for you.  

Anyway, just wanted to say that I am doing the early morning waking too. Last several nights I start getting sleepy around 8:30 pm, lights out by 10 or 10:30 pm, awake around 6 am or so to go to the loo (which is very early for me if I don't have an alarm set). Also waking up several times a night to drink water -- so thirsty!

Am going to POAS today to see if trigger shot is gone yet -- I expect it to be completely out by tomorrow, based on previous cycles. Currently 5dp3dt.


----------



## KateMart

Congrats Laura


----------



## Sarah79x

Morning lin and chorse

I got to sleep at 1 awoke at 4? Wee and drink
Then at 6 sweating

Had a decaf coffee sorted out the dog chatted to dh after night shift
Now going to try and get some more sleep

This is normal and I'm tired all day but think it must be anxiety disrupting the sleep. Or because I'm being so lazy I just don't need the sleep!!! 

I was fit went swimming 5 x week pre transfer
Now out of breth from stairs! But I do look 6 months preggers!!

Sometimes I wonder how the drugs make you so big -what is it gas/fluid? Mad!!


----------



## Linette

Sarah -I'm having crazy night sweats too,think that's why I wake so much during night. Also huge and fat,like you I was pretty fit before but I'm soon worn out doing the smallest possible things,fingers crossed it is all good signs,my dh says I'm so fat cos embie getting cosy in there and making room,bless him,he has no idea of how anxious I am and try's to say right thing but he just stresses me more,I've left loads of books on ivf lying round the house but he's never looked at them,I'm not moaning cos he is really supportive and positive but wish I could be naive like him sometimes.


----------



## Linette

Crazyhorse-good luck with poas today,hope it goes well 😊,your very brave testing so early,I am refusing to buy a test yet cos I'm to scared to test before otd,let us know how you get on please xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Linette, I'm just testing to make sure when the trigger shot has left my system, so I know any positive after that (should I be so lucky) is the real deal. I'm expecting to see a negative today or tomorrow -- it seems to take 10-11 days for my body to finish excreting the trigger shot.


----------



## Linette

Crazyhorse-that's a good idea,will you be testing every day then to see ❓ I'm 9dp3dt,never got this far before so don't know how long trigger shot stays in me. Am curious to know now though,haha 😆


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Linette, yes, that's been my M.O. in the past. I know it stresses a lot of ladies out even worse to do that, so I don't actively recommend it to others, but for me having that extra info is helpful in processing the outcome, whatever it is. YMMV.  

ETA: Still a shadow of a second line on HPT. Expecting trigger shot will clear my system tomorrow, which would be same as last time.


----------



## Laura301078

Thanks linette can't believe it am in shock. Only 2 days left for you now your in the home straight you've got this! Xx


----------



## Linette

Awww,thanks Laura 😁
Hope your right,have a wonderful day 😊


----------



## sarahr2bc

Congratulations on your BFP Laura that's fabulous news! 

I'm 6dp5dt so got a while to wait yet, I tested early last cycle and got a BFP on day 7 but we lost it at 7 weeks so this time I'm quite happy living in denial and am staying well away from POAS so I can enjoy being PUPO. It's a strange coping mechanism but it's the only thing keeping me sane - oh and internet shopping haha!! *backs away from Ipad* xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!

I had some cramping this morning.... Seems to be easing off now  

Congratulations on your BFP! Laura !!

I've 5dp2dt today eeeeek

X


----------



## gabiladybird

Congrats Laura! Yay, another BFP!
Crazyhorse, I hope that line stays there in the next few days. It's looking promising. 
Saila, cramps can be good signs and every pregnancy is different, so please don't compare it with the bfn one. I wish I had a few cramps or anything at all but I'm completely symptom free still and still have 8 days till my test. 
Good news from the clinic, they're keeping me on the same meds but I don't have to go in for bloods every other day like last time. That helps...


----------



## KateMart

Gabildaybird glad you do t have to go in every other day. What a nightmare!

Saila I teckom cramping is good too. Even if it's the progesterone it wouldn't mean it's a BFN. Stay positive  

Crazy horse I don't think i could handle the stress of testing out the trigger, but as you've done it before I can see why you do it, it's good to be informed! 

Sarah and Linette sorry to hear you aren't sleeping. Are you having a nap in the afternoon as that can make it hard. Sarah I am exactly the same with the Internet shopping! Have become addicted an drought loads since starting my FET!

I'm now 8dp5dt and almost tested this morning! But DH convinced me not to. I want to test in case it's a BFPS but at the same time I am scared of a BFNS and want to stay in thePUPO bubble  

Hope everyone is remaining positive xxx


----------



## KateMart

Wow again thank you iPad for those typos x


----------



## Laura301078

Thanks everyone!
Xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Laura that's wonderful news, congratulations!! So happy for you.

A couple of questions for people:

1) I've had nausea, either constipation and/or diarrhoea and wind (sorry tmi !) since ec and assuming this is Cyclogest. Did anyone else get these side effects at first?

2) activity levels - trying to be calmer and less busy this cycle but also don't want to be obsessive. Are people doing housework type stuff as normal? Did some this morning and noticed every bend and twist. Would be good to know what others are doing.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah79x

Linette- men, try to help but seem to add pressure 
Mine is in spare room letting me get total rest and being my pa when I go shopping!
He is being much more helpful this cycle but it may be that I am also in a better place this time around!


----------



## KateMart

Rachel, I think the cyclogest can have those effects! 

I am doing housework but using plant based cleaning products and DH is doing the more strenuous stuff like hoovering


----------



## Sarah79x

Rachel
Yes cyclogest give those symptoms to me too-at least you know you're absorbing the drug! Could be other stuff too but no way of knowing

I'm doing nothing ! For no reason but gut instinct and direction from a paediatrician at work! She would've had me laying on my back for two weeks!! She is a little eccentric haha


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I've been sat All morning thinking should I do some housework....it's now afternoon and I'm still undressed and wondering if I should do something


----------



## Hope1000

Hi Ladies,

I didn't receive good news today, my hcg level had gone down to 5. So that's this cycle over. Totally devastated. I'm not really sure where I go from here.

Wishing everyone the best of luck xx


----------



## KateMart

Hope I am so sorry  

A very similar thing happened to me on my last cycle. Levels went from 45 to 3 in a few days. It's devastating but what someone said to me at the time was that there is a silver lining. You did achieve implantation so it's a good sign for what may happen in the future. 

Hope you can take some time out to yourselves. It might really help to get away on holiday or weekend away. Hugs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hope I'm so sorry    last cycle the same thing happened to me it's so very cruel. 


I'm so sorry


Xxxx


----------



## Rachel1578

I'm so sorry Hope, take care of yourself x

Thanks for the advice all - decided to skip plans for tonight and rest instead. The new me!


----------



## hollyD78

Hope, I am so sorry. Sending you hugs xxx


I am 3dp5dt and I feel like I am going nuts. My dp and doctor told me to "stay away" from these forums as it can stress you out (hence my lack of posts) but honestly I'm more stressed when I'm not on here!

I feel terrible. I feel like I have a cold (hot and cold) I am so, so tired, I look ridiculous from bloating and I've got af like cramps that come and go. I'm nervous every time I go to the toilet!

I wish they could give you something to forget about everything until test day!

How are you all?

X


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I love your signature Holly. I always say to myself 'just keep swimming'


I'm 5dp2dt and also feel a bit crackers   


I'm testing a week tomorrow


----------



## Rachel1578

I've always wanted to ask this and never did... What do the letters stand for in 5dp3dt?


----------



## ♥Saila♥

5 days past 3 day transfer


----------



## Rachel1578

Aha thank you! So I'm 1dp2dt


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Did you have ET yesterday?


----------



## AliCat768

Hello all!

Just a quick post to say I've just got a BFP!!! I'm 9dp3dt and got it on a FRER. In shock, can't believe it. Especially as I only got 4 eggs, 3 embies and none of them were good quality. I just hope it sticks.

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## AliCat768

Huge congrats Laura!! Really happy for you


----------



## Linette

Hope- really sorry hun,wish I knew the right thing to say

Alicat-huge congratulations,well done‼ I think I had et same time as you,when is your otd❓ I am way too chicken to test yet,tempted now though,haha‼ bet you feel invincible tonight 😤

How has every one else's day been ❓ I've had quiet day,dh working away so I've pottered in garden,had afternoon nap with the cat. Got a phone call from my local garden centre to say I've won their mothers day draw and to collect my prize tomorrow,hope that's a good omen


----------



## Linette

Just curious and understand if you tell me mind my own business but is sex allowed on 2ww❓ I never thought to ask hospital after et and was too sore and crampy but feeling really horny now,dh back tomorrow and I seem to have stopped spotting now,any advice ladies ❓


----------



## hollyD78

Alicat, congratulations!! 

Saila, it's just my way of keeping positive :-D got everything crossed for you   what are you doing to keep busy? Do you think you'll test early? I'm tempted (not just yet) but so scared to!

Off topic but to tired to cook tonight so spuds and beans it is!

@linette, I was told it was fine as long as you feel comfortable. They just said to be as normal as poss within reason 

Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Alicat - congratulations on the BFP!!!!!

My clinic told us no sex   I was fine with it till today... DH is looking mighty good  

I've spent all day on the sofa watching Netflix! So lazy  

I have TONS of Uni work I haven't touched. Keep telling myself I will sort it out shortly.....


----------



## Linette

Haha Saila,that made me smile,dh seems like forbidden fruit,I've never had good willpower,good job he's away,I'll have cake instead and get over it,I've lasted this long,few more days won't matter I guess 😁 

Holly-I couldn't even be bothered to make that much effort,I've had toast,haha 😆


----------



## AliCat768

Thank you guys  

Linette- I think you're sensible to wait to test. I wouldn't actually recommend testing early, it can cause a whole load more stress - I went through that last time.  My OTD isn't until Thursday but my clinic seems to have a long 2ww compared to many others.

My belly is so massive from the progesterone (well and the eating if I'm honest!). In PJs already


----------



## Sarah79x

Alicat - massive congrats

Hope - big hugs my love  xxx

As for sex! Im well over sex and if I wasnt I personally wouldn't.. Just I don't want anything to blame if it's bfn

Although I heard brings horny is a good sign...?

Alicat that is an early test ! I'm 5dp5dt and test day is Friday 
After last times experience I'm never gone to test early again 
Tbh I'm happy in the pupo bubble


----------



## gabiladybird

Hope, I'm ever so sorry. But at least you can get there, just need a bit of fine tuning. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
Congratulations AliCat, I would love to get the same news.
Linette, nap with your furbaby sounds fab and enviable. Ooh, you won a prize as well! Yeah, fingers crossed it's the sign of things to come! Btw, I'm told no sex, what is sex anyway?? I think I'm a bit rusty down below, it's been so long...
Rachel, I'm doing washing up every now and then and a bit of cooking but OH didn't let me do anything last night which was a bit OTT. I think he got fed up doing all the chores and farms the easy once out to me now. 
Sarah, I've got one more week in the pupo bubble and as hard as it is, getting the results is even harder.
Ok, so after my whinging of not having any signs, this afternoon I was pretty bloated with slight twinges but it may have just been hunger pangs.   MIL I'd seeing things, thinking that's a good sign that the clinic doesn't need me in every other day. I wish she stopped getting so hopeful, I'm not at all positive. Gestone tonight was a bit of a disaster, think OH struck a little vessel and I had blood pouring out of my bum for a while. All better now... This ivf malarkey is not for the faint hearted!


----------



## Linette

Alicat-my otd is Wednesday and just found out my parents will be here,staying Tuesday night so no pressure then,haha‼ will be surprised if my mum doesn't knock my bedroom door down Wednesday morning,pee stick in hand,she's desperate to be a grandma ‼ 
Sarah -hope your right with the horniness being good sign,I've felt like this for days,in fact since I started spotting ‼ 
Rachel -I took it easy for first few days and did nothing other than cook tea,then I got bored and cheesed off so I have been doing some washing,bit of dusting,potter in garden,ironing etc. Haven't hoovered or lifted anything heavier than 4kilo,my cat,haha 😆. Ooh,pushed a trolley round Waitrose other day but got nice chap to load the car (fibbed-said I had bad back),dh unloaded it when I got home. I've tried to do little but sooo frustrating ‼ 
Gabiladybird-know what you mean about being rusty,can't remember last time,may of been Xmas,haha‼


----------



## hollyD78

Linette, I wish I'd just had toast haha  

I know a few people who have tested early but I am really nervous to.

My test date is the 23rd, anyone else around that time? It's a 12 day wait which I'm happy about butworried too as my embryo didn't quite make it to full blastocyst stage.

As for sex, we were told we could but I am far to nervous to do it. The feeling has arissen a couple of times tho  

X


----------



## M E L

Hi ladies!

Can I join you? Had two blasts transferred today. 😊 

My test date is close to yours Holly - I'm on the 26th. I'm going to hold out till then I think.  😊 My clinic said no sex till test date. They probably more worried about dislodging all that progesterone gel I have to take. 😂 The things we have to do. 😉

Good luck ladies! Hopefully lots of BFPs over the coming weeks. 😘


----------



## hollyD78

Hi MEL  

Welcome to the 2ww! yay, someone's near me, I don't feel so alone now 

Oh gosh the gel, it's horrible isn't it! Are you on crinone? I can't seem to find anyone else who is on it haha.

How are you feeling after transfer?

Sending you lots of positive thoughts  

X


----------



## Linette

Welcome MEL-congratulations on being pupo😁


----------



## Rachel1578

Welcome MEL - my test date is 27th so quite near yours too.
Saila - yes, I had ET yesterday
Linette - isn't it strange that clinics all say different things? Mine said sex was fine if you felt like it, but I don't! Good sign if you do though I think....


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Holly, I'm on Crinone, that's what I was given for all of my cycles. I like it -- very easy to use!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I've just had my gestone jab! Me and DH had a bit of a row earlier  

I'm sure he just enjoyed giving me that jab more than the others


----------



## Sarah79x

I'm on cyclogest and crinone


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm on cyclogest too. What's crinone?


----------



## AliCat768

Evening All,

The sex question; my clinic says you can but LOL gabiladybird, what is sex again?  Too much pessary mess anyway for me (sorry TMI). 

Fingers crossed for you for Wednesday Linette.  If your mum is the supportive type it might be good to have her there either way. 

Welcome Mel, congrats on being PUPO


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

So I have just done a test, Technically 8.5 days past 5 dt, and it's positive. The line is quite faint and took a while to come up so we are cautiously happy at the moment. Having had a chemical I know it could be taken away at any minute! Got beta tests booked in on Wednesday and Friday. 

The clexane made me feel quite ill again last night. I'm guessing I should carry on til I can ask my consultant rather than the nurses though?

Hope you are all ok! On the sex thing,the pessaries so ruin it a bit so we've had to stick to 'other' ways so to speak. Apparently sperm is good for the developing embryo though so I say do it if you don't mind the pessary mess!

Xx


----------



## M E L

Yay!!! Congratulations Kate! That is wonderful news! I have also had a chemical before so I understand you cautious optimisim but I'm going to keep thinking positive thoughts for you. 😊 You're one step closer! Fingers crossed your tests during the week have great results!

Thanks for all the wishes ladies. 😊 I'm on a pessary called Utrogestan which is in capsule form. I have to insert 2 in the morn and 2 at night (800mg in total). I was on Crinone for my last two rounds if IVF in the UK but I'm in South Africa now so some if the meds seem a bit different. The utrogestan makes a huge mess (like the others) and has the consistency of toothpaste. 🙈 Not fun but I'll do what needs to be done if I get a baby in the end. 😊

Have a fab day everyone! xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Mel! The descent I to crazy testing lady begins!    

Your meds do sound very different. But yes totally worth it for the baby in the end


----------



## AliCat768

Congrats KateMart!!!  Wonderful news.  I am also a fellow crazy testing lady, glad it's not just me


----------



## Linette

Morning Kate -congratulations,hope your line gets darker every day now,fingers crossed for you hun 😁,will you be testing every day now ❓ 
Mel-morning,how you feeling today ❓ your drugs are different but guess they all do same job and help us with our goals 😁
Afm-had rubbish night sleep,woke up every hour hot and sweaty,lay awake from 3,just got a brew and back in bed watching glee😁. Still spotting slightly,brown discharge,boobs seem to be tender again and big,in fact for first time in my life I could feel my boobs on my arm when I lie on my side,I'm usually seriously flat chested😁.hoping and clinging to any positive signs.

Morning Alicat,how are you today ❓ can't believe how much of us are awake so early ‼


----------



## AliCat768

Morning Linette, I am never ever awake this early on a Sunday but I needed to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. The stick was looking at me so just took the opportunity...... a bit darker than yesterday. How are you?


----------



## hollyD78

Congrats katemart!! Brilliant news.

How is everyone this morning?

Could I ask a silly question please, but does everyone have to get implantation spotting for a successful BFP? I've got cramps and tiredness but I've had no spotting?

I am 4dp5dt with an early blastocyst. 

This is my first cycle and first 2ww and I am finding it harder each day. Most things I've read with a BFP outcome, the ladies had some spotting. Should I be concerned?

Hope you all have a good day

X


----------



## Linette

Morning Holly -from the information I've learnt on this forum everyone's cycle is different,some ladies have loads of symptoms and some have none and they can both get bfps
I would not worry if I didn't have implantation bleed,I thought I had last week but I've been spotting for a week now and I'm not sure it's a good sign for me after all. A lot of the symptoms are also the same as side effects of the medication so I think we get too hung up on symptom spotting,just relax and enjoy being pupo hun😁


----------



## Bax

Congratulations Kate!

I'm very annoyed with myself.  I'm 11dp2dt and I did a hopeful test early this morning -BFN.  I know technically it's still too early to rely on (ODT not for another 6 days) but now both me and DH are feeling rather gloomy


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Kate! We're all rooting for you.   

Holly, on my one pregnancy I never had a real implantation bleed. There were a few tiny dots of brown blood on a clump of Crinone that emerged days later, and that was it.

AFM, I'm cautiously optimistic. I woke up this morning with mild sciatica-type back pain, which I had on the tww for my BFP cycle, and which is not something I normally ever experience. DH is teasing me that we're going to have triplets, and I'm telling him to hush his mouth! Of course, it may all come to nothing, but this definitely feels more like my positive cycle than the negative ones. My HPT is basically negative this morning (very very faintest *hint* of a shadow of a 2nd line in full daylight), so I think the trigger shot is pretty well gone now (6dp3dt) just like last time. Last time I had 2 days of clear BFNs (no shadow of a 2nd line whatsoever) before getting my first BFP, so fingers crossed for later this week!

Hi to everybody!  

ETA: Bax, I know what you mean, I've been there. For me on the negative cycles, the early BFNs helped cushion the eventual blow on OTD. But you never know, it could still change for you!


----------



## AliCat768

Holly don't worry about implantation bleeding - I haven't even had a speck of blood and I have had a BFP. Loads of people don't get it.  Blood or no blood - it doesn't mean anything. 

Bax- you are early Hun, try to stay positive. Remember most tests only have a sensitivity of 25mIU so your HCG has to be above that for it to even show up.  I did a super sensitive test with a threshold of about 6.25mIU and even then the line wasn't dark.  Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations Kate!!!!!!

Bax it is too early. I'm desperately trying to avoid early testing too 

Xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies  

Alicat we can be crazy testing ladies together then! Glad your line is getting darker  

Linette yes I reckon I will test every day, or at least every other day as apparently the HCG Takes around 48 hours to double if viable. I then have the beta tests if all is well on OTD. I do like to be informed  

Your insomnia sounds like a good sign, got my FC for you.

Holly I didn't have implantation bleeding this time or for my last BFP. I think it happens for about a third of people and sometimes it's actually the pessaries irritating the cervix. Try not to worry, PMA  

Crazy horse thanks for the    Exciting that you've now tested out the trigger. When did the BFP show for you last time?

Bax you tested really early! Mine was a 5dt and the line was faint today which would be 13/14 dpo. You are only 13 dpo so worth trying again In a couple of days xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Kate, last time I got a BFP at 11 dpo. That would be Tuesday this time. (Fresh cycles in both cases.) That's still pretty early, but given the level of symptoms I'm having, if I don't have a BFP by Tuesday, I'm going to start thinking it's all in my head!


----------



## Prettypink

Morning ladies 

Congratulations on the ladies that have tested early and got a bfp ☺ 

This wawaiting is a killer.  I'm 6dp 3dt. Had a pretty low day yesterday, just feeling negative.  Feeling better today. 

Has anyone experienced nose bleed?  had it a couple of days now when I blow my noise it's slightly bleeding,  sorry tmi 😷  might not be related but it's something I don't usually get .

No symptoms really for me, a sharp pain 3dp transfer that came and went then during the night but then questioned myself if it did happen or was it a dream Argh x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mine is bleeding too but I think it's from the aspirin this time


Last time on my BFP I had blood when I blew my nose but I wasn't taking aspirin 


Xxx


----------



## Sarah79x

Happy in the pupo bubble after testing too early last time and it all ending badly. I've sorted my crinone box so I only have in there the tubes till otd and using it like an advent calender ! 

I have cheap tests but need to start thinking about buying a decent test

Thinking first response

What do you all use?

Also hugs to everyone who is feeling a bit sad observing the Mother's Day celebrations every where you look
It'll be over tomorrow !


----------



## KateMart

Pretty Pink I had the nose bleeding last time when I got a BFP without aspirin and this time with aspirin and clexane.

So I think it might be a symptom! FC That means Good news for you too Saila! 

Sarah I used First Response. Heard mixed reviews of clear Blue xx


----------



## Prettypink

Saila.  Thanks for your response. I'm hoping it's a good sign a strange one right enough hehe but trying not to get my hopes up as I'm on crinone at night and know they can play with your body and mind?!  Never had the nose bleeds on my last two cycles x

Sarah. Yeah think I'll be avoiding ******** ect today, not that I think people shouldn't post nice things but can be constant and so the best thing for me is to avoid it.  Praying it will be my turn next year. Don't know too much about different test x

Katemart. That gives me more hope 💜  had a terrible day yesterday, tears and just feeling so negative.  Today I'm feeling better ☺ very much an emotional rollercoster.  How are you keeping? Congratulations on your bfp 💜 when is your test date?  X


----------



## Linette

I'm feeling rubbish today,very emotional and fed up,had terrible sleep,finally dragged myself out of bed at 9,feeling very queasy,I know I should take that as a good sign but for some reason it just made me feel more fed up. Sorry for moaning,I'm usually cheery and positive,I think the fear is getting to me,only 3 days till otd. Going buying pee sticks today,going to get clear blue and fresponse,no doubt I'll spend 10 minutes in shop panicking,haha‼


----------



## KateMart

Pretty Pink, I have been a bit all over the place too! Quite moody and teary! This 2ww is horrible, my OTD is 12dp5dt, Wednesday. Keep positive, I'm sure it makes a difference. 

Linette totally understand how you feel, the fear is overwhelming sometimes. I say get both tests   FC a for a nice BFP! Xx


----------



## gabiladybird

Congratulations KateMart and Crazyhorse, I hope the line will get darker and darker. 
Bax, try not to worry, it's not over yet. Give yourself a few more days. Fingers crossed for you. 
So, after speaking to my mum this morning, telling her that I've no symptoms, she just went quiet. Clearly thinking that we've failed again. My mum's not famous for her sympathy or encouragement. It got me down a bit even though I know it's normal not to feel anything this early. Maybe I'll avoid speaking to her till OTD.


----------



## hollyD78

Pretty pink, I had some blood in my nose the other day too! Didn't even think. Could be to do with the crinone.

Linette,   I hope you feel better than yesterday. 

The fear is getting me today. I've really bad cramps in my lower abdomen , lower back and legs. I am so, so tired and to boot, after asking a bot spotting, I found some weird orange crinone discharge (sorry tmi) I knew it could go pink or brown but Orange! 

This is so draining. I am a very logical and calm.person usually and this has turned me into a compleate emotional wreck. I am just hoping with everything I am that these are good cramps   

My mum's been pretty good today. I usually do the whole shebang, flowers, roast, wine, chocolates etc etc. But I can't face it today. I have her her card and present and I've just got a pie for later. 

What are you all up to?

Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Gabi, no congrats for me yet!    I just have very suggestive symptoms, it'll be a few more days before I know anything for sure, most likely.  

Holly, it is draining. We're going out for dinner with my MIL tonight, and I'm sure it will be fine, but if it weren't for the fact that it would make her sad, I would just stay home!! Ah, well. Bless.


----------



## hollyD78

Crazy horse, I hope you enjoy yourself as much as poss   and good luck for your otd


----------



## sarahr2bc

Congratulations KateMart - what a great day to get a BFP.

No symptoms what so ever for me, I stupidly tested this morning 7dp5dt and got a BFN trying to remain positive as it's still very early but on my last cycle I got a decent line and a BFP at this point. Hoping I'm not out of the game already, will make taking those bloody gestone injections even harder,


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm sorry, Sarah.   It's still early, things could change! AFM, I do *not* have a BFP yet, I've just been testing out the trigger. I'm just hopeful because I have a few odd symptoms I had with my last pregnancy and on no other occasions. Maybe we'll both get good news in a couple of days!


----------



## sarahr2bc

Fingers crossed CrazyHorse


----------



## smartstuff

Hey ladies, 


Congratulations to all bfp ladies and really sorry to bfn, must be heartbreaking...
Do you keep testing or do bloods to confirm?

Are you all testing on 12 days after transfer? That's what I was told but read something that says can test after 9 days? I am 6dp5dt and not sure can hold out another 6!!!
Thanks


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear that sarah, you did test early though, I don't think mine would have showed up two days ago! FC It's just a slow starter. 

Smart stuff, 9dp5dt is when HCG levels are usually enough to detect a pregnancy. Xx


----------



## smartstuff

Thanks Katemart that's fab!


----------



## hollyD78

Sarah, I am sorry to hear that. I hope that things change for you on otd  

Smartstuff, I'm a 12 day wait too. Not sure if I've got enough guts to test on day nine, which for me will be Friday. Is your otd Sat? 

X


----------



## Sarah79x

I had a mini meltdown anger rage swing at dh
Now worrying about harm to embryos! If they are still there


----------



## ♥Saila♥

They will be fine Sarah. research shows they actually do better under stress


----------



## KateMart

Sarah I have had mega stress with this FET, dog broke his leg, we could nt get him to the vet as we don't drive, but we're told to come back every other day! Now we've just found out our landlady is selling our house!

Shouldn't effect the BFP though, they are safe in there


----------



## hollyD78

@Sarah, i think we've all been there hun. It's so much stress. I am sure there is nothing to worry about xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

If getting infuriated with spouses prevented pregnancy, the human race would have died out long ago.


----------



## smartstuff

Hey Holly, yep supposed to be Sat, think will wait till Friday! am a bit scared!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

6dp2dt and so far symptom free   

I think when I run up the stairs tho my boobs feel a bit sore  

I'm not classing that as a symptom though, just a progesterone side effect 

Xxx


----------



## zoelwilliams

Hi ladies, It all feels a bit surreal at the moment but I got a BFP this morning!!! I'm trying not to get too excited as I know there's still a long way to go, but this is further than ever before. Hubby has suggested I test again tomorrow to check it's actually happening.

I started to get my hopes up, finally, on Thursday night when I got my first symptoms of the 2ww, what felt like period cramping (apart from sore boobs and bloating but that's definitely the drugs). I'm on such a high level of progesterone that I doubted it could be my period but then I didn't believe it could really be pregnancy-related either. I felt nothing else on Friday so convinced myself I'd imagined it and I tested on Saturday, officially a day early. The Clearblue test showed the faintest of blue lines but so faint you could almost be imagining it. I spent most of Saturday researching whether such a line could turn out to be a positive or if I should just accept it was over for another round, and read that First Response tests are the most sensitive. So off I went to get some new tests, tested today with a First Response kit and got a definite pink line. Like I say, it doesn't even feel real. We've been trying for 4 years now, both infertile, and I was beginning to think it wasn't ever going to be possible.


----------



## Sarah79x

Zoe great news congrats hun x

Thanks everyone else for positive vibes and crazy horse for actually making me lol. I think I'm getting anxious/inpatient-got therapist tomorrow so will offload 

I am getting tempted to test but I wont
Not after last time
Four more full days...


----------



## TIPSY12

Hi I have been a stalker of this page for a while now but have never posted. I am not up with all the terminology so bare with me. We had EC on 25th Feb and had 12 eggs - we did a split cycle so 6 IVF and 6 ICSI. 6 fertilised (1 IVF/5 ICSI). ET was on 2nd March - we had two good 5 day blastocysts put back. 
We did a test this morning and we had a BFP. I just wanted to let people know my symptoms over the last two weeks. 
* I didn't have anything for the first few days after ET. 
* 6dp5dt I had a bleed (brown/black) discharge. So they increased my cyclogest.
* 8dp5dt I woke in the middle of the night with an horrendous pain in my stomach and thought it was all over. I have since spoken to my cousin who caught naturally and she also experienced this - so maybe implantation? 
* I have had cramps but they have been slightly different to period pains and increase between 5-8pm in the evening. 
* I have been exhausted all the time.
* really thirsty and experienced heartburn for the first time in my life.
* I have felt like I am in a hungover haze (minus the alcohol of course).
* sore boobs from early on - get worse in the morning and evening. 
* increased sense of smell. 
* upset stomach and constipated
* feeling hungry all the time. 
I hope this helps ladies who are on the 2ww. We are both over the moon to be in the pregnancy bubble but know we have a long way to go yet. 
Lots of love to everyone on here. This has been a long road for us but hoping got a healthy nine months x


----------



## sarahr2bc

Great news on all these BFPs ladies!! 

I'm out, another BFN for me :-  

Good luck with the rest of your journeys guys!


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on the BFPs!

Sarah sorry it was a BFN. You are still way too early though, and also, it takes two days for HCG to build so it's unlikley you would have had a different result from yesterday until tomorrow. Got my FC for you that things will change xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Welcome and congrats tipsy!

Sarah I'm so very sorry  xxx

Sarah when's ur otd? Mine is 16 days from egg collection. Never test early xx


----------



## TIPSY12

Thank you Sarah79 it's all a bit surreal to be honest. It's been a huge rollercoaster of a ride! 
When do you test? X


----------



## Maybebaby16

Congratulations to everyone who's had positive tests over the weekend! I'm starting to struggle now to know what to do with myself, I test on Thursday and I'm so anxious now. Woke up at half 3 this morning and couldn't fall back to sleep for a good hour or so.

Still keep getting stomach cramps, sore boobs and like others have said... Very horny!

I'm not bloated like I was before ec which worries me. Just not sure what to think anymore so starting to get quite emotional. I'm scared to death to test early as I don't want to know if it's not a good result.


----------



## TIPSY12

Maybebaby16 how many days past transfer are you? I had cramps and sore boobs and had my positive test this morning. My OTD was yesterday but given it was Mother's Day I decided not too test so did it this morning instead. 
X


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Congratulations on the BFP's! Sarah I hope it changes from a BFN to a BFP for you. 

7dp2dt for me.... I had sore heavy boobs last night. Today I feel very uncomfortably bloated like I do before AF  

At Uni today trying to keep my mind of it which is hard as I feel like I'm bursting out of my clothing today and as thought I need someone to steer me around campus!


----------



## Maybebaby16

I'm 7dp5dt, I don't dare test early because I'm terrified of seeing a negative result x


----------



## TIPSY12

Maybebaby I didn't dare test to before OTD I enjoyed being in a bubble if I'm honest. You had any symptoms? As you can see from my last post I has lots of symptoms just kept thinking they were all in my mind though! X


----------



## Maybebaby16

Not had any spotting or discoloured discharge. I get random cramps throughout the day, mainly evening though. I have been pretty tired the last few days. I keep getting a sort of heartburn/acidy feeling at the back of my throat. Sore boobs is a definite. I have always had a good sense of smell so I can't tell any difference and I'm always a hungry person. The thing that confuses me is these are all signs I get before period too. It's so cruel I don't know what to think 😔


----------



## Bax

Ladies - I think I'm out.  After my (early) BFN yesterday morning, my stomach started to feel REALLY heavy and there was some blood.  It's still not a full AF and it's clotty black/brown blood, but I'm pretty certain I'm out - but will keep taking the progesterone and clexane until my OTD on Saturday.  I had no blood at all in my positive cycle.  Gutted :-(


----------



## TIPSY12

They all seem good signs Maybebaby!! Good luck x


----------



## TIPSY12

Sorry to hear that Bax. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## KateMart

Bax, how early did you test? Saturday is ages off, it could be implantaion bleeding? Xx


----------



## Bax

Thanks Kate - I'm 12dp2dt transfer today - tested at 11dp2dt.  It was a bit early to test, but my AF came through bang on schedule for my other failed cycles, so I'm not feeling too hopeful...


----------



## Laura301078

Linette - How you feeling? Is it today your OTD or wednesday?
xx


----------



## KateMart

Really hope it is just a slow starter Bax! 

I did another FRER today, at 9am (yesterday's was 5.30am) and the line is clear, but not dark, pretty much exactly the same as yesterday's. I'm hoping it's just a matter of testing again tomorrow to see the line get a bit darker  

Xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Keeping everything crossed for you KateMart!  Xx


----------



## hollyD78

I've got my fingers crossed that its just a slow starter bax!   

Sarah, sending you a huge hug  

Tipsy, so happy for your bfp! I've had a lot of those symptoms so I am hoping they are a good sign  

Maybebaby, when is your official test date?

Xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Thanks girls, clinic wants to test on Friday (12dp5dt) as they believe frozen embies can be slow on the uptake but I'm not feeling overly optimistic anything will change. Continuing to be on my best behaviour food/meds wise until then just in case


----------



## even

today is one of those days when i really wish there were less toxic chemicals in the world and that there was more awareness of the dangers of toxic chemicals.

I can't work in my office at the mo as someone's just sprayed a load of dodgy chemicals and now someone else is cleaning it with strong chemicals.  No one at work knows I'm tcc + 2ww.

I read in a book that embryos are very sensitive to chemicals so I really do not want to go near that room now.  I had my day 5 blast put in me on Thurs, so it's a 9 day old embryo now so I really hope it's strong enough to get through it.  I know I should tell my colleagues, there are reasons that I haven't but I should have put the embryo, and ultimately what I really want, first, and told them - I didn't know they were going to break out the dodgy cleaning products too!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too tired of it all to go on about this much more, I just hope it stinks a bit less when I go up there in a bit.  This fight is hard enough without having to fight against this nonsense too           
ev


----------



## gabiladybird

Congratulations Tipsy! 

Can I just say (maybe for my own peace of mind) that we can still go on to have BFP without any symptoms? 
I don't remember having sore boobs till week 6 or 7 when I was pregnant and I was none the wiser till I missed my period. Obviously we are more aware now that we are expecting some signs but every pregnancy and every person is different and we can still go on to having a BFP without having any symptoms. (I hope  )

Good luck to all who are testing today or tomorrow or anytime soon.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Afternoon Girls!!

I'm so sorry to see the BFN's, I desperately hope they change for you all you ladies who have them.   

I'm just sat in the Uni library still not done any work    DH is meeting me here though to carry some books for me I am taking out.

I'm quite bloated today, admittedly my diet has been quite crap but its the kind of bloated thick waist I usually get before AF when I think god I cant wait for the    to show her face as I am so sick of being so bloated    

It leads me to think that AF is well and truly on its way. DH is away for the next two nights which I always find super stressful as I don't sleep well without him    

Roll on the weekend!!! 

xxx


----------



## gabiladybird

Saila, it's not over yet! Taking extra progesterone will also make you bloated. Hang in there....


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I know  

I hate being negative but just feeling a bit blue this afternoon. 

Xx


----------



## hollyD78

Sarah, you are still so early to test! I hope it changes for you by Friday.  

Sails, it's not over yet hun. I'm sorry your dp is going away. Is there anyone you can have over to keep you company?

Even, sending you a big hug  

Everyone getting bfns, sending you big hugs.

Having a crap day today. Got a lot of cramping and pulling in my abdomen and I am so so tired. The dreams I am having now are horrible too. One min they are about af arriving, the next about being pg.

Monday can't come soon enough!


----------



## KateMart

Saila keep positive!  I am so bloated I'm like a beach ball! I still feel like AF ia about to arrive, but still had a BFP today xx

Sending lots of PMA to ladies stressing today  

Even, don't worry about toxins. Embryos are more hardy than that, we are just sensitive to it because we go through IVF. I spend a fortune on plant based cleaning products and make up, but yet women who clean using bleach and harsh chemical s etc get pregnant all the time xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

The bloating is awful..... I feel like a beach ball too!! So confusing. I've hardly eaten today either although I'm just about to have a lovely fish pie  

I haven't had any cramping since 4dp2dt. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing.

Xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, ladies, I realised I hadn't posted on here -- got my BFP today (7dp3dt). Faint, but definite. A day earlier than last time; just hoping this one sticks! Also, I'm so glad that my subconscious wasn't ginning up a bunch of psychosomatic pregnancy symptoms -- they were so much like last time I figured I was either pregnant or going crazy!

Sending lots of good wishes to all of you who are waiting. If we could all be guaranteed BFPs on these threads, the world sure would be a brighter place. 

For the ladies with definite BFNs, I am so, so sorry. I have been there, and I know it is rotten after all the time, effort, heartache, and expense of treatment. It takes awhile to process it and figure out what avenue to pursue next -- whether that's OE, DE, surrogacy, adoption, or finding your joy again without children.

Thinking about all of you.


----------



## KateMart

Yay congrats on the BFP Crazy Horse! Great news.

Saila lots of people don't have cramps. It's not over yet!xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

That's brilliant congratulations on your BFP!

What symptoms did you have?

I'm trying to stay positive, so hard x


----------



## sarahr2bc

Congratulations CrazyHorse, WOOP WOOP for your BFP!! Xx


----------



## hollyD78

Crazy horse, really chuffed for you xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, ladies.   Saila, I wouldn't have known they were pregnancy-related symptoms if I hadn't been pregnant before, because I had various other pregnancy "symptoms" caused by the Crinone on my other two cycles.

The symptoms for me that have been specific to very early pregnancy:

- Low backache at the very base of my spine, sort of sciatica-like
- Waking up extremely thirsty during the night
- Waking up hot and/or sweaty during the night
- More frequent bowel movements
- Mild non-migraine headache

The thing is, I think these symptoms are incredibly individual to each woman, and often even vary from pregnancy to pregnancy in the same woman. For example, I've had feelings of pressure on my bladder and urinary urgency this time that I didn't have last time. And many women have absolutely zero symptoms in very early pregnancy. You just don't know what your body will do, which is so frustrating!!!


----------



## honey bee

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you?

Today I had put back 2x 12 cell embies my test date is 28th March 

I had icsi and at egg collection the collected 6 eggs resulting in 3 embryos..

The third embryo is still being looked at in case it makes it to day 6 to be frozen.

I'm glad having you ladies to help with the wait... It's always a killer!!mthe first week is ok, then the second drags like mad!! 

Will read through as much as I can later to get to know you all, their are loads of pages so forgive me if I miss anyone or anything xxxx


----------



## Sarah79x

So happy for you crazy horse

Sarah my otd is friday too and wouldn't dream of testing so early x


----------



## gabiladybird

Congratulations Crazyhorse... Again!   it's definitely a positive now.

Hello Honey bee, sounds like you've got some good embies on board. Enjoy being a pupo!


----------



## sarahr2bc

Thanks Sarah ^^ patience is not one of my virtues in my ivf journey, I hate feeling so powerless. I've firmly backed away from my pee sticks and will wait until Friday. Thanks for the pep talk everyone   Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, Gabi.    Thanks, Sarah79, hope you and Sarahr2bc get some good news at the end of the week.


----------



## Linette

Evening Ladies,I've had no internet connection today 😞,so apologise for lack of personal's,just read every one and caught up,it's been busy on here today ‼ 

Bax-please don't give up,I had bleed like that over a week ago and have been spotting brown discharge ever since,today is the first day I haven't had any,I rang my nurses and they weren't too concerned,it doesn't always mean the end.

Laura -how you doing hun,still grinning 😁 ❓ my otd is Wednesday,have bought test ready but may wait till Thursday to test because I've got family staying,will make my mind up Wednesday I guess.

Saila-fingers crossed for you

Crazyhorse-huge congratulations,your list of symptoms was very interesting,I have had very similar ones.

To all the other ladies,congratulations on the bfps and condolences for bfns.


----------



## Linette

Welcome honey bee 😊


----------



## hollyD78

Hi honey bee! Got everything crossed for you


----------



## emmapoppy

Hi everyone, I normally don't post in the 2ww but I genuinely feel as though I might actually be in with a shot this month. I'm on my second round of clomid and got a positive opk and temp dip so I'm very hopeful that my body might've kicked into gear! I've got one more week to go before I test and I'm trying very hard not to do it early! Fingers crossed for everyone Xx


----------



## Linette

Welcome Emmapoppy-wishing you the very best of luck 🍀


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Good Luck Emmapoppy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Is anyone else 7dp2dt ? X


----------



## Bungles79

Hello, on the 2ww 5dpo 4dt. Anyone else getting a rolling/moving sensation in their stomach? Is it the cyclogest? Very strange...feels like I'm pregnant but don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Sarah79x

So Sarah and I are testing friday
Anyone else?
I hope the solar eclipse brings spiritual luck!


----------



## Granty

Hi

I'm testing Friday aswell! Not feeling very hopeful! Friday can't come quick enough! I just want to know either way now!

Congratulations on everyone's BFP and hugs to those with bfn x


----------



## AliCat768

Evening all

Big congrats to all the BFP!

Hugs to all those with a BFN, I hope you all get there soon  

Tested again today and the line is gradually getting darker. From this morning started to feel very tired but otherwise I feel no different to my unsuccessful cycle.

Best wishes to all those waiting to test, FX.


----------



## Bungles79

Oh and also got a really sore throat think that's the cyclogest...


----------



## even

can someone please help me with the jargon?  what does 7dp2dt mean?
thanks eveerone
ev xxx


----------



## AliCat768

7 days post 2 day transfer


----------



## Sarah79x

I just think any bfp is a miracle given what our poor embryos/eggs go through 
Bless them x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, AliCat! It's great to see that line get darker!


----------



## KateMart

My line still doesn't seem any darker,   it is slightly thicker though. I have my beta tomorrow at 12dp5dt. Can't believe we could be facing another chemical


----------



## Bungles79

Hello, my post got moved into here so didn't get chance to say hello! Testing 24th March! Would love to know if anyone is having same symptoms/side affects to me. Xx


----------



## hollyD78

Hi bungles 

I've got cold like symptoms and today I am 6dp5dt. I test on the 23rd.

I'm on crinone gel, not cyclogest but i know they can both cause some confusing symptoms. I've had a lot. Some could be side effects some could be pregnancy symptoms, I just don't know and I am to afraid to test Until my OTD.

X


----------



## Bungles79

Hi HollyD, it's so hard to know isn't it. I'm too scared to test early as well! It's going to be a long week! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sarahr2bc

KateMart - I've been there and it sucks but hang in there until you get at least 2 betas/hcg bloods done. It could just be a slow grower. Keep positive I'm keeping everything crossed for you.    Xx


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya can I  join in the waiting game please. I had to embryos transferred yesterday. Both good quality this time ( it's our second and final nhs funded icsi) feeling fantastic this time compared to my first cycle. I hate the wait though. Got a week off from work and I'm bored already


----------



## Laura301078

Linette - I dont blame you for considering waiting a day. I loved that it was just the two of us on testing day and wouldn't have wanted anyone else there. Am keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Sarah79x

Welcome mrst
My advice is structure your day
Eg
Lay in till 12
Read
Relaxation /meditation 
Tv
Etc


----------



## Maybebaby16

Two more sleeps till I test on Thursday so nervous and confused! Still not had any spotting but have achey boobs on and off, cramping and I'm very tired the last few days! Went to bed at 11 last night and not long woke up!! x


----------



## rachelb2014

Going out f my mind: started bleeding very light pink so sated it's start of Af on 8dp3dt


----------



## Maybebaby16

Rachel looks like we had transfer on same day😊 I haven't had any spotting but from what I have read on here I wouldn't worry too much because it can be a good sign. When do you test? x


----------



## gabiladybird

How is everyone doing today?
Sarah, I like your advise on structuring the day! I've gone back to work and it's manic but it doesn't help me much, I'm constantly thinking about my OTD.
As for me: 8dp2dt and I could possibly convince myself until now that I could feel this and that in my tummy but today it's all gone, nothing, zilch, not a twinge at all. No sore boobs, no bleeding, spotting so basically no signs at all. I didn't have much hope to begin with but heading towards that dreaded 'negative' makes those gestone injections even harder. Can't even have a glass of wine...


----------



## smartstuff

Yay crazy horse this is great news, we were same day weren't we? or not! I had egg collection on 4th March then put in after 5 days so today am 8dp5dt, and desperate to test but clinic told me to wait until Sat!


----------



## Bax

Rachel - please try not to panic.  I also started to bleed on Sunday (mothers' day!) and yesterday I hoped it was just spotting/clots but now looks like full-on AF.  The clinic have said to carry on with the drugs etc until OTD - have you called yours?  It may not all be over for either of us, but I know how damned hard it is


----------



## gabiladybird

Bax and Rachel, please try not to panic. Bleeding can be quite normal, especially if you've had more than 1 embies transferred as one may not have taken and your body is getting rid of it or it's just a slight haemorrage that your uterus is dealing with. You can still have one implanted in there. Definitely carry on with meds till OTD! Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## honey bee

Hi ladies, so much going on!! 

Welcome mrst.. When's your test date? I too had two put back yesterday, 
1dp 3dt 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## hollyD78

Bungles, I've got my fingers crossed for you too hun. And for everyone

How you feeling now?

Gabiladybird is right Bex and rachel. Spotting can happen for lots of reasons. Try not to worry to much. 

How is everyone this afternoon?

Today is hump day for me. 6 days down, 6 to go. Terrible night sweats last night and cramping. Just wish I could sleep for the next 6 days! 

Positive thoughts to you all


----------



## Bungles79

Halfway there HollyD! 😊

Still rolling feeling and sore throat, some days I'm really positive then others I'm sure it hasn't worked!

Wishing BFPs to everyone!

Xx


----------



## honey bee

Half way now holly! I always find the last week the hardest too 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 

Bungles... Hope you feel better soon, it's horrible the tww and what it does to the brain... Sending hugs ❤❤

Afm I have the worst to come as test day isn't till the 28th 😳😳😳😳


----------



## Bungles79

Thanks Honeybee!

Think I need to stay away from google 😊.

Got any plans to keep your mind busy? Xx


----------



## rachelb2014

Thanks for my messages and for giving me some hope x

Aw a. So sorry to hear this. I know exactly how your feel it's awful but I do prey for a miracle for you and hope that you get a BFP on otd.
I called my clinic and they said to up my progesterone to three pessaries a day and that it could either go one way or another and there's nothing they can do and to o wait until otd


----------



## even

thanks alicat768!  i was well confused!


----------



## sarahr2bc

Hi ladies - sorry I've been absent a few days, it's been stressful! So I'm 10dp5dt and after testing early (7dp5dt) and getting a BFN, the past two days I've been getting BFPs, great I hear you say, well not really as my line isn't getting any darker so I'm pretty convinced it's another chemical. I'm torn up with anxiety and can't keep my brain focused on anything else. My OTD isn't until Friday but at this point I'm sure my line should be much darker. I think it's over before it's even begun  

Good luck to everyone testing today! Xx


----------



## Linette

Unfortunately it was a bfn for me this morning,have had a good cry,feeling strong now,looking forward to the future,whatever it brings,my life is for living.

Good luck to everyone else 🍀


----------



## Bungles79

Sorry Linette you've had bad news this morning. Big hugs!

Sarahr2bc fingers crossed for big dark line on Friday 

Xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

So sorry Linette but well done on having that outlook I wish I could be as brave xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hi honey bee I'm 2tp5dt my otd is 30th March.  I got af 5 days before test date last time so I just hope I make it to 30th. X


----------



## Maybebaby16

Does anyone else test tomorrow? I Think today is going to be the longest day yet! Appointment at 9:45 😬


----------



## gabiladybird

Linette, I'm ever so sorry, big hugs. no words can ease your pain but you have a great attitude, life is for living and we all give up so much. All the best in the future!


----------



## Prettypink

Morning ladies 

Linette.  Sorry to read you got a bfn 😔  life can be so cruel.  Take care x

Sarah.  Hope the line gets darker, maybe late implantation? x

Maybebaby.  My test date isn't I'll Saturday but won't get bloods till the Monday ,dp wants to wait till then, Arrgh driving me crcrazy. How are You Feeling ? x

Hope everyone managing this tww madness 

Afm I'm starting think it's gonna be A Bfn, all the little symptoms I had have gone just don't know, one day I feel more positive the next I'm more negative 😢 so hard this bit x


----------



## Maybebaby16

Prettypink - the only symptoms I've been having are cramps morning and night, on/off tender boobs and feeling tired. Not sure what to think! I was toying with the idea of testing today to make tomorrow less difficult if the worst was to happen but I think we're just going to wait. Still tempted though, are you waiting till your clinic appointment?


----------



## Prettypink

Maybebaby.  I'm the same as you symptoms wise, fuller/tender breast, back ache, slight twinges on and off but they seem to come and go, then I question if it's the crinone gel. Are you using anypessaries?  Was tempted to test Saturday but my dp said if I do he doesn't want to know so I'm just gonna wait even tho its driving me mad!! x


----------



## hollyD78

Linette, I am so sorry but you have a fantastic outlook on life. I wish you all the best with whatever you choose to do from here on out  

Sarah, I've everything crossed that your line gets darker    

Maybebaby good luck for tomorrow!!  

Pretty pink, the crinone gel is a mind F isn't it! Hope you're feeling better?

Afm, I'm getting more negative as the days go by. I don't know what to do or think. Still cramping, still lower back pain, now have a headache that started last night and just a very heavy feeling. Boobs are sore and slightly bigger. The Thing that is worrying me, is I don't usually get any AF symptoms before she arrives. She just turns up full force. So I don't know whether to take these 'symptoms' as good or bad. still tired too.

How do you get through this wait!? I don't know what else to do to keep my mind occupied!I can't even talk to anyone at the moment as I have nothing to say to them.

Xx


----------



## F30

So I'm on the 2 ww!!!! it's not going too bad as I'll be testing next Friday!!! I'm 5dpt2dt (ec was on a weds then et on fri) did anyone have any symptoms? I'm
Almost expecting some today as I guess this could be implantation day? I have acupunture this afternoon so that will help rest my mind a bit!
Just can't help think what if and the thought of doing it all again is a bit daunting as this was our only fertilised embryo! Scared, nervous and excited such a mixture of feelings right now. The last few days I've felt ok the first few days after transfer were awful I was so anxious felt like I couldn't get rid of it! Drives you nuts doesn't it! 
Would love to hear from anyone going through the same thing or any tips and advise is a major help. Thanks xx


----------



## Bax

So sorry linette.  Let you and DH get over this before you decide what to do next    xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Linette.      It's very hard. I'm glad you're feeling strong today, but be sure not to feel like you're letting yourself down if you have times when you don't feel strong at all while those waves of grief wash up in the next weeks and months. Just go with it and feel whatever you feel. You've been so sweet to everyone on this thread, and we are all sending you good wishes for the future.  

Sarahr2bc, we are all rooting for you! Don't give up hope!  

Holly, your "symptoms" sound very much like my actual pregnancy symptoms, esp. the headache and lower back pain.  I am hopeful for you.


----------



## Maybebaby16

Thanks for the good luck wishes, fingers crossed 🙏 

Prettypink- yes I'm using cyclogest pessaries, so maybe they both cause similar side effects/symptoms! I can't belie it's only 10:30, I don't know what I'm going to do with myself all day! I doubt I'll be able to sleep tonight either.


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear of the BFNs  

Sarah2bc, sounds like you are going through the same thing as me.  
My lines have stayed the same for the last four days. Today is OTD for me and I've just gone in for beta bloods. Are you doing the same in Friday? If it's any help i have been doing a lot of googling and if you are using a FRER it can take a few days to darken, even a week. And it's very early days at 10dp5dt xx


----------



## cookson17

I get the results of my HCG test today but as my test date was Monday and it as a no on a HPT and I did another and still no so not holding out any hope!


----------



## jodieanneb

To all the girls that are testing positive but lines are not getting darker. 
My bhcg was doubling and reach 1300 and my lines were the same as when I tested 7dp5dt. So don't worry. 

Went for a scan yesterday and my little bean is measuring 6weeks.

Miracles happen if you believe in them

Good luck girls xx


----------



## Prettypink

Holly. Thanks for the well wishes. Really starting to struggle and always find this bit the hardest. Whens your test date? I'm like you and don't tend to get af symptoms till it's here.. x

Maybebaby. I was on cyclogest pessaries the last time and didn't have any symptoms apart from tender boobs for the first week then nothing. This time round I had a few shooting pains, back ache, tender boobs, nose bleeds but now all have disappeared, so I really don't know if it was the crinone pessaries. Argh help x

Crazyhourse.  Did you find your symptoms came and went? Congratulations on your bfp x

Jodrell. Congratulations must be amazing to see. How were you on your tww? x

Cookson. Good luck x


----------



## Granty

My heart goes out to you linette but like everyone is saying, you have a great attitude x


----------



## sarahr2bc

Hi KateMart - I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you today. I hope you get the beta you need and want. I'm not overly hopeful, my beta is on Friday, I'm scared it's going to have disappeared completely by then. In my last cycle I had strong lines at 10dp5dt this time they're half the strength of the control at  the same point and showing no sign of increasing. In my first cycle my first beta was 201 so I'm panicking that it looks like this cycle seemingly is very much lower.
I'm using the early pregnancy test strips, although the line is a bit stronger on clearblue (not digital). It's so confusing. It's going to be a long wait until Friday


----------



## KateMart

Are you using the FRERs Sarah? Betas can be so different please try not to worry. 

AFM it doesn't look good. Beta came back at 35 so got to go in Friday for repeat bloods. Nurse was very positive about it which I found a bit annoying as last cycle, my chemical, it came back at 45 at this time.  I wish they would be a bit more honest. 

Xx


----------



## Laura301078

Linette so sorry to hear that xxxx


----------



## sarahr2bc

KateMart- what does FRER stand for? I'm just using early pregnancy strips, they detect anything over 10iu so the fact they are faint doesn't bode well. 
Here's hoping our betas get their acts together for Friday, I'm dreading it, as a poor result will probably mean waiting over the weekend for a retest on 
Monday when I already know what the results will be xx


----------



## KateMart

Sarah it's a first response early test. It's supposed to pick up anything above 6 but in reality apparently it can be more like 25. Yours will be the same in that it's probably much higher than 10. I understand the pain of having to wait over the weekend, I did last time and we convinced ourselves during that time it would be ok. 

I have my fingers firmly crossed for you. IVF can be so cruel xxx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Thanks Kate. I'm so confused I'd hoped our first chemical was just bad luck, I'm hoping it's not a pattern. I'm not sure what it would mean for us next either, probably another FET but as we've had to pay privately for both our cycles so far it's just super depressing if they are all going to end this way, so close, yet so far!

I have no idea what causes a chemical either, trying to work out if it's my eggs or my internal environment, so stressful as so many questions and so very few answers. Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Sarah I felt the same, although my consultant kept saying it was bad luck, I thought something was up. It's probably not the eggs or sperm when the blasts are hood quality. It's more likely to be immune issues or blood blotting problems (I got tested for the latter as it was only 200 odd quid at my clinic but they don't do immune tests).

I'm hoping this is not the case for you! I  would like to do frozen next but we have one fresh one frozen left with NHS and think they will make me do the fresh. I'm not going ahead until I've had the Chicago tests though even if I lose my free goes. Not worth the mental anguish.

I really hope you have a better outcome than me xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry that was meant to say blood clotting problems!


----------



## KateMart

Sarah just seen you have high NK cells. Where did you get the tests done? You sound like you are on loads of meds, FC it's just a slow starter this time xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

I had my immunes done via Newlife clinic in Epsom, they send them off to Chicago. My clinic thought it could be useful after the chemical as my embryos were day 5 blasts and top quality. Only one NK CELLS level was higher than the normal bands. I had hoped the Intralipids would help this time. I might check out the blood clotting issue even though I've always had clexane and baby aspirin. We've only got 2 medium grade blasts left so I don't want to put them back in if exactly the same is going to happen. Xx


----------



## KateMart

That clinic is near me. Is it a blood test for NK cells or uterine biopsy? Do you mind me asking how much it cost? My two blasts were top grade too so feel like something is going on. Have you had your level one immunes done at your GP for thyroid etc too? 

Sorry to everyone else for hijacking the thread Xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Had my level one done at the GP, they were fine. I think it was £550 so not cheap, I haven't had a uterine biopsy yet but that's an idea too. can you DM on here, might be easier than hijacking the thread with our woes lol xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

Kate I've PMed you


----------



## hollyD78

Pretty pink. My test day is Monday! Going to have to make myself extra busy his weekend I think.

Crazy horse, I am really hoping they are good signs, I'm just trying not to get my hopes up as I am so scared it won't be a good result.

Everyone else having a stressy time today, sending you all lots of hugs and positivity    

What's everyone been up to?

Xx


----------



## smartstuff

Hey Ladies, 

Is anyone testing tomorrow? i ll be 10dp5dt and don't think I can wait until Saturday so am going to do in the morning!


----------



## Maybebaby16

Smartstuff I test tomorrow eek, clinic appointment at 9:45! Absolutely scared to death!! The nerves are not helping my stomach either as I have ibs! Full of good genes me😛


----------



## gabiladybird

Good luck for tomorrow Smartstuff and Maybebaby. I hope it goes well


----------



## smartstuff

Good luck maybe baby, is it your otd? It's not mine till sat but can't wait any longer!


----------



## Maybebaby16

Thanks gabiladybird! What does off stand for? x


----------



## Maybebaby16

Otd bloomin iPhone!!


----------



## Maybebaby16

Just googled! Yes it is my official test date😛


----------



## AliCat768

Just wanted to say so sorry Linette   Like everyone said you have a great attitude to life and you have added a positive flavour to the thread. It has been great 'waiting' with you and I hope you are successful in whatever you decide next.

Good luck tomorrow Maybebaby and Smartstuff! I have my fingers cross for you.  My OTD is tomorrow as well but I already know the result (I hope) as I was naughty and tested early. 

Best wishes everyone x


----------



## Linette

Thank you so much everyone for all your lovely messages of support,you have all been a tower of strength to me this last few weeks,I feel so close to my 'virtual' family,you have all been wonderful,thank you 💗. I will be keeping an eye on you all from a distance. 
Wishing you all the very best of luck 🍀,love you all x

Afm-had good day considering,spent with my parents who are wonderful,sympathetic but very practical and don't fuss,just what I needed. Spoke to clinic and have decided we are going to stop fertility treatment,it's taken over my life for too long,definitely need a break and some fun.


----------



## Prettypink

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow 💜


----------



## smartstuff

Really sorry linette, so what's next for you? Take s break for a while? 

Sneaky alicat!! Bfp?


----------



## Rachel1578

Linette, I'm so sorry but you sound like you're dealing with it positively. Go and enjoy a large glass of wine x


----------



## Maybebaby16

Thanks alicat, I'm so nervous. I have no idea what the result is going to be I don't know whether to smile or cry atm.


----------



## Sarah79x

Maybebaby I wonder why ur otd is a day before mine? I had 5day blasts transferred on 9th too


----------



## Sarah79x

One more full day till otd
I've coped very well but I'm increasingly anxious
Body doing all sorts during the 2ww but all can be put down to progestorone which I'm on a lot of
I want to test now but equally I don't want to test on otd or ever
The pain of a bfn was SO terrible last year that I never want to feel like that again-it was more painful as I tested early and had got a bfp but it turned out to be early miscarriage


----------



## Maybebaby16

Sarah79 maybe just different rules with different clinics, mine test 15 days after egg collection x


----------



## Bax

I'm now officially out.  OTD isn't until Saturday but I called the clinic yesterday and they have said to stop meds etc.  I've had bleeding since Sunday (mothers day!) which got progressivly heavier so have kind of got used to it now.  We will need to pick ourselves up and decide what - if anything - is next.  I think it will be full immune testing before we make any decision: there must be something which is stopping all these healthy embies from sticking


----------



## Rachel1578

Bax I'm so very sorry. Look after yourselves and I wish you all the best for the future x


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Bax.    BFNs are terrible, I don't think anyone who's not gone through IVF can fully understand the awful feelings.

I agree that looking into immunes is a logical next step. I had intralipids right before EC and then again after ET this time around, and I will say I've not had the cold/flu type symptoms this time that I had shortly after my last BFP. 

Sending you lots of hugs and good wishes.


----------



## Maybebaby16

Sorry to hear that bax, thoughts are with you! 😘

AFM I am just in the car on the way to my otd appointment, completely mixed emotions. Not sure what to expect 😬


----------



## Whatamoo

Hi, i had literally nothing at all. I was ravenous for about 5 days, occasionally i would feel like food was stuck when i swallowed and my boobs continued to hurt and i got hot flushes, but they had done the whole time i stimmed. There was no twinges or sensations at all. I bled on day 6 on round 1, day 7 on round 2, so when it came to day 8 i was a nervous wreck, and we got our bfp on day 9. Hang in there, i know its torturous x


----------



## Maybebaby16

It's all over for me too. Negative test result and no frozen embryos. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Sarah79x

This sucks
So sorry bax and maybebaby


----------



## Mrst83

Oh no   so sorry to you both...starting to worry now. Only 3dp5dt


----------



## Linette

Bax and maybebaby-I am so sorry for you both,my heart is heavy and aching for our bfns XXX


----------



## Bungles79

So sorry Maybebaby and Bax to hear your news. Big hugs to you both xx


----------



## sarahr2bc

So sorry Maybebaby and Bax, nothing will make you feel better today but remember you're strong and brave and you gave it everything, nobody could have asked for more. Good luck for the future xx


----------



## gabiladybird

I'm so very sorry Bax and Maybebaby. Don't give up, give yourselves time, hopefully it will work out for you in the future.


----------



## gabiladybird

Whatamoo, congrats on your BFP, thanks for posting that no signs can still lead to a BFP. I'm doubtful about myself but maybe it will put someone else's mind at rest.


----------



## honey bee

I'm so sorry maybe baby and bad, be kind to yourselves and enjoy a large glass of wine!! X🍷🍹🍸

Ivf can be so cruel 😢


----------



## Prettypink

Maybebaby and bax sorry it's a bfn 😔 so hard and know nothing we say can take that feeling away. Take care xx


----------



## Prettypink

Whatamoo. Congratulations on your bfp 💜 how are you feeling?  my test date should be Saturday but won't get bloods till Monday.  Feel like I'm going off my head Argh help. Had a few niggles here and there just don't know what to think, one minute positive but then the negative thoughts creep in and I question if it's the crinone gel x


----------



## Maybebaby16

So confusing and mind mashing! Nurse just rang from the clinic and said my hcg level was 8 so it might be that I've had a chemical pregnancy as anything over 5 is considered a positive. So got to go back next week to check but she suspects something started to happen then didn't progress. So I can't even drink now just incase😡😢


----------



## sarahr2bc

Maybebaby - sorry hun, I've been in a similar boat and it's horrible, I think the only thing worse than a bfn is uncertainty. I hope you get answers soon. Big hugs


----------



## Sarah79x

I'm so scared about testing
I wish I knew what to prepare myself for


----------



## sarahr2bc

Good luck for tomorrow Sarah, I'm blatantly having another chemical, my BFP lines haven't got any stronger over the past 5 days and any twinges I've had have gone. I just need to put myself out of this misery.


----------



## Sarah79x

I've lost symptoms too


----------



## honey bee

I can't even imagine how horrible a chemical pregnancy would be... I'm so so sorry ladies xxxx


----------



## zoelwilliams

I know how you're all feeling - my pregnancy might be ending at the chemical stage too. I got my bfp last Sunday and blood tests on Monday. My hcg levels are much lower than they'd expect so I went back for another test 2 days later, still too low but increasing a little bit (92 then 143). I'm now going back tomorrow for a 3rd blood test but get the impression they think it isn't going anywhere 😓 I'm so scared. Just when we thought something was going right....


----------



## KateMart

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. Really sorry to hear about the BFNs.

I have my second beta tomorrow. We have prepared ourselves for the worst as it's almost better than convincing ourselves it will be ok like we did the time I had my first chemical.

Hoping for some more BFPs to end the week, this thread has had a bit of a hard time of it recently xx


----------



## KateMart

zoel so sorry to hear this is happening to you too. Yours are much higher than mine though, and HCG is supposed to rise by 60% in 48 - 72 hours, so your results sound ok. FC it's just a slow starter xx


----------



## Whatamoo

I feel the occasional pull, and tweak and anything i eat needs to have a strong flavour, but i still dont 'feel' pregnant. Im a bit concerned as people seem to have blood tests after a positive, but we dont have anything until our early scan, which is when im at 8+4. Doing lots of research into things im now thinking am i getting attached to the idea of finally achieving our goal, to find out its not worked. Is there snything i need to watch for? Or will i bleed if things stop developing? We are nhs patients, so imnot sure if its a difference in practice, or because we are nhs. Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome please x


----------



## Sarah79x

Nhs and private is same where I am
I'm nhs
Test and if positive early scan 3 weeks later They don't do blood test But after my chemical I will be getting one and happy to pay for it But if u got a good gp he would probably arrange it
I think it's only an issue if there is reason to suspect a chemical

Also re blood and everything else there is no rhyme or reason or answer
It really is pot luck and that's why it's so hard

You can have best chances and it not happen or barely be viable to even bother with transfer and end up with twins

It sucks and we have no control


----------



## Whatamoo

Thanks Sarah79x. I think i would be more relaxed if i had my head stuck down the toilet permenantly, as at least its an obvious factor! I thought i worried during the 2ww, but waiting for the early scan is hard too!!


----------



## KateMart

Whatamoo, I didn't bleed with my last chemical, I think it's because I absorb the pessaries well. The only thing that alerted me last time was I did a pregnnacy test the day after OTD and it was lighter. I then did another and that was too so phoned my clinic and they offered me a paid for blood test (I am NHS). Again I suspect I have one now as I had been testing three days before OTD and my tests weren't getting darker. I doubt you are in this postition too though, loads of people don't have any symptoms at all. 

I agree with Sarah though, if it would help to put your mind at rest ask your GP for a blood test. I'm sure you will be fine though.

Xx


----------



## Sarah79x

After googling too scared to test and really thinking I wouldn't be able to after the trauma of last cycles chemical I used all courage too
I convinced myself it was negative
But BFP I feel shell shocked. Dh is an anxious mess. I can feel my symptoms again...
The line is as dark as control line but I will be getting bloods done later as I'm still so scared after last time
Retested with pound shop test-another dark line which proves they work

I feel guilty posting this amongst all the pain and grief on here. 

My advice ? We nearly cancelled the transfer as a mass was seen in cervix-but I went with gut instinct and mass cleared up within a couple of days anyway. Go with gut instinct

The other thing that helped was I changed my job last October and the reduction in stress has been massive!!!

I am so sorry to those who are yet to get to where I am now and send limitless love and hope to you all xxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Sarah79! The fact that your 2nd line is so dark is a really good sign. 

Don't feel guilty -- I know that for me when I've been mid-cycle or had negative cycles, it's been really helpful and encouraging to see other people have success stories. Every IVF pregnancy is proof that it *can* work!


----------



## Prettypink

Good luck to everyone testing today 💜

Sorry to the ladies that think they are having a chemical 😔 hope things change?  You never know what way things can go, suppose it's preparing yourself for the worse tho. Take care x

Sarah78.  Congratulations on your bfp 💜 was that your first Test?  I've not tested yet, should be tomorrow but won't manage bloods till Monday, dp wants to wait. In away I'm ok to wait as I so scared of the outcome.  How you feeling symptoms wise?  A happy 9 months to you 😘 x


----------



## Prettypink

Oh meant to say good luck Maybebaby. Have the clinic maybe tested you too early? Fingers crossed your bloods increase x

Crazyhourse. How are you?  x


----------



## sarahr2bc

Congratulations Sarah! It's nice to see some positive news on this thread! I'm definitely out with a chemical. Here's to FET #2 once we've got over this rough ride again. Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, sarahr2bc.     I hope you are being kind to yourself and having some quality time with your partner, and I really, really hope FET #2 does the trick for you.

Prettypink, I'm doing fine -- some headaches, but nothing out of control. Going for bloods this morning, so we'll see how beta compares to last time. My HPTs are significantly darker than at this stage last time, so I'm hoping for a beta over 100.


----------



## even

is anyone else bored beyond belief in the 2ww?  I am, not helped by the fact that it's more than a 2ww for me as i just refuse   to test on OTD because it's a monday and i can't face a wk at work adjusting to the news, whatever it maybe!

hope everyone else is ok
ev


----------



## Mrst83

Even, ice decided to test a day early for that reason x


----------



## zoelwilliams

Hcg only 166 today (Mon 92, Wed 143, Fri 166). Something is definitely wrong and it sounds like the clinic are expecting to be having an ectopic pregnacy. They still haven't written me off but I have to go back next Wednesday and have had severe warnings that I must go to A&E if any pain or bleeding 😪 I'm so scared and devastated. Even if it's not ectopic there's only the teeniest of chances that it's s healthy pregnancy. I can't believe this is happening. When will we stop hitting new hurdles?!?!


----------



## littlecat83

Big hugs Zoel


----------



## even

big hugs zoe,   the hurdles really do seem never-ending sometimes don't they!      I hope it's all ok for you xxx

Mrs__  thanks for mentioning that, i don't fancy testing early tho because i wouldn't know whether to trust the result or not  

Still waiting...................
ev


----------



## Jonsgirl80

Hi ladies 

Mind if I join you?

I had et today - a 2dt as I only had two embryos and one was much better quality than the other.

I had both put back in as the poorer one wouldn't have made it to freeze.

OTD is not until 7th April which is 18 days so more like a 3ww than a 2ww - not sure how I will keep my sanity until then   Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Jonsgirl, really glad to hear you got two embies.


----------



## Em 40

6dp3dt......... Come on otd.


----------



## Rachel1578

Hi Em40, I recognise you from the oct/nov thread. Best of luck - I'm 8dp2dt, testing on Friday 27th


----------



## hollers1

Hi, please can i be added? I'm 5dp5dt and also testing on Friday!
H x


----------



## Claire-ski

Hiya,

Can I join too as had a  FET last week (Friday 13th!!) and will be testing on Weds.  Eeek.  I posted this on the FET boards but it's a bit quiet on there.

We are very lucky to have a child from our first fresh ICSI cycle 5 years ago but have had 2 unsuccessful FET since then (using embryos from the ICSI cycle) and a fresh cycle last year that resulted in a freeze all embryos on day 1 as I had the signs of OHSS (I did feel pretty rough and looked so bloated)

Last week they thawed 8 of the embryos and took them to blasts and we had a day 5/6 blast that had started to hatch transferred.  I had an endo scratch prior to this FET and even though I have no known issues they've put me on Clexane to try to help with implantation.  Sort of throwing everything at it this time.

Like all of you one moment I think it's worked as I feel this that and the other 'symptom' and 5 mins later I'm convinced it's not worked.  

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Indigo2

I had a 2 day transfer yesterday. Can it have really onl one day ago? Time is moving so slowly - I have no idea how I am going to get through the two week wait!  Agony! Thank goodness for FF


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm 12dp2dt today.... Not hopeful at all.

I've had the worst 2ww of my life! 

I did an early test 9dp2dt and it was negative. 

Not holding out much hope. On negative cycles I usually start bleeding by now but on those cycles ive never been on this much progesterone or the Climaval

Xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Woke up this morning feeling like my af isn't far away 😔 when I went to the toilet and wiped was slightly brown sorry tmi.  Bloods not I'll Mon Mondas should be to today as I'm 12dp 3dt but clinic doesn't do bloods at the wknd. 

Haven't tested as we said we would wait, looks like we know the answer. I'm sure it's not far away, took my last crinone gel last night.  My last two bfn my af didn't come till two days after bfn. Last shot for us 😢 x

Good luck to all yous ladies pupo x


----------



## Rachel1578

Saila - don't lose hope, 9 days is early to test x
Pretty pink - it's not over yet, stay positive x


----------



## Bungles79

Saila and Pretty Pink keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

I'm now 10dp4dt and like most one minute I'm convinced it has worked next the opposite! I test on Tuesday, not going to test early as I'm enjoying being PUPO for now...

Claire-ski I also have a child from a successful FET last year, we've used the last of our frosties now. If it doesn't work I'm so grateful we have our LB but obvs will still be upset but DH just keeps reminding me how lucky we are.

Good luck to you all testing in the next few days xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thank you. We are testing tomorrow, 13dp2dt

I've had some mild cramping this evening   

Good luck to everyone else 

Xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Saila is tomorrow your otd? Good luck! I don't test till Friday - 14 days after transfer!


----------



## Jonsgirl80

1dp2dt - god this is dragging already! 

Not sure how I am going to cope another 17 days.

Feel really stupid today - just can't think straight. Keep forgetting simple things and can't remember what words I want to use. DH thinks it's hilarious


----------



## ♥Saila♥

My OTD is really Monday but we are testing tomorrow as I don't want to be testing to a BFN Monday and then going into University.

I feel like the drugs make me feel stupid too. I can never remember anything or the right words to use 

Xx


----------



## Indigo2

Jonsgirl - I'm 1dp2dt as well. Time literally is standing still. Usually I am ok -ish for the first week, and it is the second week that feels agonisingly slow. I considering doing a big clear out of my flat to keep mentally occupied when I am home.

Salia - good luck with tomorrow

Pink - feeling great empathy about the blood/ discharge. I have had similar on successful pregnancy and cycles that haven't worked, so nothing is certain. Good luck with Monday.

And fingers crossed to all those testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## alyson76

Hi everyone, may i join you guys?
I had my ER on friday, 6 eggs but only 2 fertilised. They didnt indicate the quality but I have to go on Monday for my ET. Then blood testing good friday 3/4/15 to confirm.

Any help or advice gratefully received 

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

BFN today for me ladies


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Saila.    What a wretched couple of weeks you've had -- I hope you can take some quiet time with your partner to look after yourself, and that things start looking up soon.


----------



## rachelb2014

Tested a day early and BFN.... Absolutely gutted! 

Good luck to everyone else's cycles x


----------



## rachelb2014

So sorry saila i know exactly what your going through right now. If you need a chat in a few days you know where I am x


----------



## mogg77

Hello, I am on my 3dp4dt, feeling crampy. Had two transferred. I think they were early blasto, the ( Czech) embryologist said that in my case ,day 4 or 5 were equally good and made no odds. Not going mad quite yet, sure its in the post.


----------



## Bungles79

So sorry Saila and Rachelb take some time for yourselves today xx


----------



## pheeny

Hi everyone, we had et yesterday we got one transferred at blast, isn't top quality both we're still hopeful, and 6 put in the freezer (2 just a long fir the ride).  I just want to know if there's anything I should be doing/eating ?


----------



## Bungles79

Hi Pheeny, fingers crossed for you! I've been having lots of whole milk and eating lots of nuts for protein (I'm veggie)! Xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Saila and rachelb I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Bungles and Indigo  thank you for your good luck wishes, very much needed x

Saila . Sorry it's a bfn 😢 you have had alot to deal with, take care x

Good luck to everyone pupo.  Best advice would be try relax easier said than Done I know 😷 ?! Try do nice things and keep busy. It really is the worst part Of The Treatment x

Afm spotting today 😢 I'm sure af will be full flow later today or Tomorrow. Still feel crampy. Got bloods tomorrow don't see The point in going as we know what the outcome will be. Just numb tbh and not really sunk in yet x


----------



## Prettypink

Rachel b sorry it's a bfn 😢 take care x


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya girls. So sorry to the girls that haven't had success this cycle. Horrible feeling that no one should have to feel. 
I'm 6dp5dt and got about this far with my first cycle when af arrived. 
I've had a bit of spotting which is completely making me freak. I know it could be a few things but I do have spotting before af so I'm getting a bit worried now. My otd is not until 30th! I don't have much hope holding on til then on both af appearing or me not testing early. I agree with what a few of you are saying about being fine one minute and not the next. It's tiring. 

I am feeling stomach cramps at times and headaches but not sure if that the meds. In on progesterone injections which are a swine. Backs aching too but not sure if it's from the jabs in my butt. 

Back at work tomorrow as well. I don't know how that's going to be coz in shattered after littering for an hour so I'm not looking forward to that. Xx


----------



## Mrst83

*pottering....not littering


----------



## alyson76

Hi Girls, I will be having ET tomorrow.  Is there anything I should be doing to help with that? I just read BUNGLES79 saying you are drinking lots of milk, I havent heard anything about this. Help??


----------



## Bungles79

Hi Alyson, more for the protein that I'm drinking milk as I'm veggie. I think just a balanced diet and just eating as if you were pregnant xx


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Bungles. I have been eating better and trying to get more protein and milk into me xx


----------



## Bungles79

DH and I got a bit confused over when I should be testing but looks like I'll be testing tomorrow! So nervous x


----------



## alyson76

Bungles, wishing you all the best.     coming your way xx


----------



## Bungles79

Thank you Alyson! x


----------



## alyson76

Bungles. Let me know how you get on. How many embies did you put back/ and what day did you have them transfered? xx


----------



## Bungles79

Will do, transferred on 12th March 2 4 day embryos 😊 good luck for ET tomorrow x


----------



## alyson76

Thanks, I will be transferring day 3 embies not sure if 1 or 2  yet. Will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## Bungles79

Well I have just tested - twice! There are two lines but one is very faint but I do go to the loo a lot (tmi) could that be why it's faint?  Is it still a BFP?  Xx


----------



## pheeny

Congratulation Bungles a lines a line!!! woohoo 😄


----------



## Bungles79

Yey! Thanks Pheeny I think when you have fertility problems you just can't believe it, can you! How are you getting on? x


----------



## Bexter83

Hi ladies, I've just come accross this thread and was wondering if there is  anyone who is on their 2ww on a FET cycle? 

Goodluck everyone, hope our dreams come true .


----------



## Bungles79

Bexter, I've just done my second FET and got a BFP this morning. Best of luck to you! Xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Hi all could I please join you? I had my et on Friday 13th March but don't test Until 28th. Am driving myself insane with early tests which are all
Negative


----------



## Rachel1578

Congratulations Bungles! Great news


----------



## rachelb2014

Congratulations bungles


----------



## rachelb2014

Clashes don't do it step away from te tests it's far too early. Stay positive


----------



## Bungles79

Thanks Rachel! Clashes, step away! Enjoying bring PUPO 😊 xx


----------



## alyson76

Bungles Thats fantastic news, I am so happy for you xx


----------



## alyson76

Hi Bexter, I am just about to hopefully transfer my embies today. so will be on my tww as well, my hospital is going to test me the 3/4 good friday. Hope thats a good omen, when are you due to test?  xx


----------



## mogg77

Oh I love to see good news! Congratulations bungles! Xx clashes be strong!!


----------



## Bungles79

Just spoke to the clinic and they said I should be testing tomorrow! They've said it looks encouraging but to call tomorrow x


----------



## Claire-ski

Great news Bungles.  Congratulations.

Keeping those fingers crossed for all of you testing soon.  Weds for me and I have no idea if it's worked or not.  I'm more in the it's not worked than the it's worked frame of mind, but think we probably all feel like that.


----------



## hollyD78

So, today I got my  !! I am in total shock! Really happy but still nervous. I can't believe it can happen for us tho!

Congrats Bungles!  

And good luck to those testing tomorrow


----------



## hollyD78

Claire-ski, I felt the same way. I was adamant it hadn't worked. I had a little 'speach' and everything prepared for everyone who had been supportive throughout.

You could have knocked me down with a feather this morning.

Sending you positive thoughts and hugs


----------



## alyson76

Well guys, thats them planted! I decided on the 2 embies. one was an excellent grade 4 and the other a grade 3. Dont know if Im mad or not but here goes! I am officially on my TWW xx


----------



## Bungles79

Congratulations HollyD, great news!! Alyson sending BFP vibes! X


----------



## alyson76

Its so nice to see so many  , I hope im one of the next, Congrats to  you all xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Congratulations good to see some positive news on the thread. 


I'm still spotting 7dp5dt with progesterone injections. I really thought I could get to otd with the jabs.  Really worried that the spotting will bring af   

Driving hubby round the bend.
First day back at work today too. I have the least understanding boss ever. A woman who does not understand why anyone would even think about having kids.


----------



## alyson76

Mrst.. I can understand where you are coming from with work. My manager has been great, its the boss above her thats the nasty one. She said to me that they will suport me all of the way but they wont pay me for any time off I have! I had to get the doc to sign me off for a week to just take things easy. Do you have a heavy job? 
Please try and stay positive, its not always bad news, it could be implantation bleeding you are having xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Thanks everyone will try and stay away from the tests Until Saturday but have a feelin af is coming had bad cramps and headaches past few days. My clinic seems to take ages to test compared to others x. Well done on the positives today x


----------



## Butterlymomma

Can you please add me to theis thread... had iui on March 9th and test 26th... longest 2 weeks ever!


----------



## hollyD78

Clasha1977, I had such bad cramps from the day of ET and everyday up till now. I've also had a headache pretty much the entire 2ww. I had 30mins of intense cramping the other day and was adamant it had failed and it hasn't. I know it's so easy to say try and keep positive and try not to stress but honestly, you do have to. 'Symptom' spotting is hard and stressful. For example, everything I read was that spotting was good and not spotting was probally bad. I haven't spotted once! Sending you a huge, huge hug   xx


----------



## Bexter83

Huge congrats on your BFP *bungles*, that's wondeful news!! . I had my first wobbly moment this am, I've been v calm so far. So also on a FET and don't have those pregnancy symptoms the trigger shot gives me. My OTD IS SAT 28th . I had a 2 day FET on sat 14th and just had cramping since but on Fri & sat I had a pulled muscle sensation around my belly button and like my tummy felt tender/bruised. Since Sunday its calmed down, food is a bit funny at the moment, occasional AF feeling when in bed. But I don't have tender breasts or anything like that. What will be will be I suppose. Xx

Congratulations on being PUPO *Alyson*, how many embies do you have on board? Wishing you all the best and hoping your OTD being on Good Friday is a good sign for you . Xx

Congrats on everyone's BFP's today


----------



## alyson76

Bexter, can I be stupid and ask what PUPO means? still trying to learn the terms.
I have 2 wee embies on board 1 grade3 and 1 grade 4, both 8 cell. xx


----------



## Bexter83

Oh sorry *Alyson*, PUPO is when you've got your embies on board and it means "pregnant until proven otherwise". I take it yours is a day 3 transfer? So exciting! Wishing you all the very best. Xxx


----------



## even

so, i read on wikipedia today (and there's no reference/citation so i'm not sure how reliable this is) that pregnancy tests can give you false negatives until 3 WEEKS! after conception - does anyone have any scientific reference they can give me to credit/discredit this?

A false positive isn't a problem to me particularly (although i know they are so much rarer than false negatives), cos i'll just keep being good, not drinking alcohol etc, but there's no point to me in doing a test if there's any chance of it being a false negative, the point of doing the test for me at the moment is "do i need to keep avoiding all this stuff, alcohol, caffeine, watercress, everything on the NHS list etc etc etc etc etc etc".

I was at peace with waiting until 4 days past OTD, as OTD was today and I didn't want to test and then face a wk at work (I'm off on Fri), but the idea that i might have to wait until sunday is a bit annoying!  Help!!


----------



## alyson76

Bexter, yeah mine was a day 3 transfer and I have worried myself all weekend that they would be good enough, but I worried needlessly as they are good quality. its just a matter of of them sticking around xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Thanks holly good to know you had cramps and head aches and got a positive still hope for me yet xx


----------



## alyson76

Clasha dont ever give up hope till the hospital tells you otherwise xx


----------



## Em 40

Coming to the end of 9dp3dt. Today is 30 days and previous cycles even though doing gestone injections horrible things my natural cycle kicks in. I feel like it's coming but nothing yet. Had a major shock last nite where some drunk teenagers kicked in our fence for no reason and did damage to other properties down the street. Was so stressful and since then after getting so upset from the shock of it I've had bad pains. Still a bit early to test and hopefully due to double amount of gestone this time af will stay away x


----------



## Claire-ski

Great news HollyD.  Congratulations.

Good luck to the rest of us being made mad by the 2ww.  I hate all the injections, drugs, hormones etc but in a way this has got to be the worst bit.

I've been quite upbeat generally, although had red mist rage on Saturday for no particular reason, and I'm not sure if that's a good sign or a bad one.

Boo to those of you having problems with work.  People can be so inconsiderate sometimes.  

Not long now.


----------



## JJmissus

Hey ladies,

Not posted on here before but I just wanted to do so today in case it was helpful to someone going through the 2ww. Hope am not jinxing myself!

I just had a bfp today and i had pretty much no symptoms apart from a small bit of implantation like pain around 5dp3dt. Also vaguely tired and hungry, and a bit hormonal weepy a few days ago. BUt that's it, nothing unlike PMT. Was convinced it was a bfn. So Bexter don't panic xxx

good luck to everyone


----------



## Sarah-Lou78

Hi ladies, ok, so this is my first 2ww... I had my iui with drugs on the 13th and need to wait until the 31st for OFD.
Can anyone please help m from going totally crazy, i have had to inject myself, twice since, the last on being on Sunday just gone, what's the earliest I could test without the Injection potentially mucking the result up? 
I feel really bloated, and have this desperade need to keep going and checking my knickers as I've been experiencing cramps for the last 2/3 days, feel like af is on her way 😕  I know I should keep thinking positive, I just want to know so I can figure out the next try etc 
This is the Longest 2ww ever, and I just wanted to say how much I admire you all for doing this wait many times, I never realised how excruciating it can be.
So happy to hear about all of the BFP, hope I can add to our list , good luck to all those still waiti g, everything crossed for all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Bexter83

Morning ladies, hope you are well 

*JJmissus*, huge congrats on your BFP  , brilliant news!! Thank you so much for your message, that means loads , honestly, you news and putting me at ease is a great way to start the day (a 03:30am start too&#128553;&#128299. It's weird ive been fine for over a week and since yesterday ive just had a few wobbly moments and then telling myself to get a grip and just wait and if a BFN, just have to start again. But with you letting me know you felt the same, it brings me hope, so thank you .

Hi *Sarah-Lou*, the 2ww is not a nice experience and I know lots of women like to test regular and it is about whatever makes this wait easier for yiu but personally I've never tested before OTD, I think it can cause more stress and anxiety. Maybe try and keep nicely busy everyday, just to distract you up until OTD.


----------



## Clasha1977

Bexter I think you are right wish I hadn't tested earlier am so stressed out now when I keep getting negatives am 11dp3dt now and am just holding on to a glimmer of hope xx


----------



## Bexter83

Praying that it changes for you be us still needing time to pick up the hormone *clasha*   . When is your OTD? Xxx


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me adding on

I'm now going through my first icsi cycle. I had my single embryo transfer on Thursday 19th. I was really hoping to go for 2 embryo transfer but the embryologist recommended 1 and it was a 9 cell high quality so I'm hoping she was right. 

I was feeling really bloated and my tummy was sore to touch but now I'm on 5dp a 3dt I'm feeling nothing. Eeek totally worried

I test on the 31st. It seems so far away


----------



## Clasha1977

Official test date is Saturday seems like ages to wait compared to everyone else. At our clinic we don't get beta tests


----------



## Sarah-Lou78

Thanks girls, I will try and distract myself xx


----------



## Bexter83

Know what you mean *Clasha*, saturday seems ages away, my Otd is then too ( lister said thurs but I want 14 days from ET, especially as only a day2 FET)    . Hopefully will be good news for us . Xxx


----------



## nineathena

Hi ladies, I hope you're all doing well.

I reckoned I'd add myself to the thread. 

Currently in my first ever 2ww. Today I'm 6dp5dt with 2 blastocysts. 

I'm going for my first test on Friday.   The wait is awful.

I really really look forward to all of our BFPs.


----------



## Elle12

Hi ladies. 
I'm currently on my 1st 2ww after having 2 top grade eggs put in on Friday 20th. 
Slightly paranoid about what I can I can't do. Is anyone else on the crinone gel? Feeling really bloated and having tummy cramps - is this normal?


----------



## Haydan

hi ladies, i hope you don't mind me posting here - i usually post in 'coping with infertility' when im not in a cycle but was worried this would seem insensitive to people currently on there.

im not cycling at the moment but im a day late for my period - now i know this doesn't seem like a big deal but im like clockwork - sometimes down to the hour - so im feeling slightly crazed at the moment and on knicker spotting patrol like never before!

i realise its probably just my body playing a cruel trick on me but i just cant help getting my hopes up.

i always make myself wait till im a week late before testing to try and be a sure as possible so i wont be testing till the end of the week.

not expecting any replies here i just needed to get it out.

thinking of you all in this time


----------



## alyson76

Haydan, its not silly. I know it can drive you round the bend, feel free to vent and ask questions, someone will always answer. personally in your situation I would leave it another few days but thats me just being cautious. Good luck when you do test xx

Elle, I transfered 2 great 3dayembies yesterday so Im in 2ww now as well and on crinone gel. xx


----------



## Elle12

Good luck alyson, let me know how you get on with the gel, I started to feel the cramps and feeling bloated on Sunday


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi *nineathena*

I'm also on my first ever 2ww. Im currently 5dp a 3dt. I'm regretting only going for a single embryo transfer. I'm frightened I've ruined my chances. We were set on always going for 2 but the embryologist talked us out of it!! This wait is torture

When do you test?


----------



## Haydan

alyson76 said:


> Haydan, its not silly. I know it can drive you round the bend, feel free to vent and ask questions, someone will always answer. personally in your situation I would leave it another few days but thats me just being cautious. Good luck when you do test xx


Thanks for the reply alyson - has calmed me a little bit 

good luck for your embies


----------



## alyson76

Hayden thanks O hope they are sticky wee eggies. This is our first IVF, neither of us has any problems, it just hasnt happened.

Elle, I havent had any bloating as yet, but a few wee niggles cramy wise. i am only on my 3rd day of taking it, so maybe early days. could your cramps be implantation? 

BFP's to all of us


----------



## nineathena

Wifey2007 said:


> Hi *nineathena*
> 
> I'm also on my first ever 2ww. Im currently 5dp a 3dt. I'm regretting only going for a single embryo transfer. I'm frightened I've ruined my chances. We were set on always going for 2 but the embryologist talked us out of it!! This wait is torture
> 
> When do you test?


This wait is awful. I've been SO positive and cheerleader-y the past few months. Until this morning. 

Don't worry about the single embie transfer. It really doesn't up your chances with more than 2 - 3%. And the chances of a multiple is a lot higher, which the clinics try to avoid for lots of reasons. I should officially have gone for 1 embie. They tried to persuade us... I was this close to saying just 1.

I go for a blood test with the clinic this Friday. I'll then be 10dp5dt.

I'll do another HPT that Friday morning. I really need to have an indication, otherwise I might just have a panic attack when the phone rings.

Whatever you do, please don't make the same mistake I have. Don'ttttttttt POAS before you're supposed to. It's complete misery when you get a BFN, even though logically it is way too early to know. Just don't do it. I sincerely sincerely regret it!

When are you going for your first test?


----------



## JJmissus

Haydan it's not silly at all. It's impossible for me to get pregnant naturally but still hasn't stopped me POAS a few times when my period was late. As your IF is unexplained it's totally possible you could get pregnant so crossing my fingers for you xxx

Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## alyson76

JJMissus... Thats fantastic news. good luck and hope they stick xx


----------



## Wifey2007

Nineathena, my test day is the 31st which will be 12dp my 3dt.  It feels like a life time away. Thanks for the advice on the single embryo. That's eased my worry a bit.

Friday isn't too long away for you to wait. 

I'm not sure when to do a hpt, I was thinking Saturday when I'm 9dp3dt I'm always so pessimistic so I'm prepared for the worst


----------



## butter cup

hi all
I had a 5dt fet on the 11th march all went well, tested this Friday and again this morning  and both times pregnant , had some signs of being pregnant in the two weeks , but this afternoon I stated to have brown discharge only when I wipe my self , I had little nipping pains near my belly button this afternoon (sorry if to much info)
question anyone had this before ?
oh and my test day is tomorrow 
just needing someone to tell me have I lost it or what help needed


----------



## patbaz

First off congrats butter cup on your bfp. To put your worries to rest many people have spotting in early pregnancy especially those who've had ivf. So try not to worry and enjoy being pregnant x


----------



## Hopeful89

Hello, this is my first ever post on any of these sites so I'm sorry im
Not down with all of the lingo, I'll give it ago... I am 3dp5dt test on 1st April,
This is my first ever ivf/ we used ICSI i had 12 mature eggs 9 fertilised and I had one "top quality" transferred Saturday although they didn't tell me the exact grade there were some to freeze but said I would recieved a letter in the post to say how many had survived the freeze. 
I was only allowed to transfer one due to my age 25 and they prefer this due to my age and quality of the egg, I just nodded.
I don't know what to expect as I found the short protocol really easy wth the drugs it's now I'm struggling this wait is killing me. 
I've been having headaches little bit of dizziness, bloating, constipation, cramps on and off which I know isn't AF because I am always really late but I don't know if it makes any difference. I know these symptoms can be from the cyclogest.  
Would like to join in on this convo please ladies as none of my friends or family understand and keep saying just stay positive! IM TRYING  
Been reading this thread for a few days now and want to say congratulations to all the BFPs and don't give up hope if you never.

Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hi HOPEFUL. Congratulations on your transfer. I am 1dp3dt. I put 2 good embies back and am on my 2ww as well. I test the 3rd so we are around the same time. 
I did a long protocol, started away back on 6th feb with the pill, then onto injections till 20th march. and just as I thought I had got rid of injections, I developed borderline OHSS, and I now have to inject Dalteparin (blood thinners) till I test on the 3rd. And these injections hurt like a *****. So far I havent had any symptoms apart from a few pinching cramps, but then Im early days yet 

xx


----------



## Claire-ski

Well, I'll be testing in the morning.  I've been tempted to buy a couple of cheap tests and test before my official test day, but I've managed not to cave.

I am generally a positive person, but I genuinely don't think it's worked.  If so, it will be our 3rd failed FET, which is quite demoralising.

They transferred one blast (which was sort of like a fresh embryo apparently as it was frozen on day 1 and then thawed and taken to 5 days post thaw) that had started to hatch by itself and I also had an endo scratch prior to the cycle and am on some extra meds this time and I'm sort of thinking that if this hasn't worked then nothing blooming will.

Need to count my blessings though and remember how lucky we are with our child from our fresh ICSI cycle 5 years ago.

I'm a barrel of laughs aren't I 

Good luck to you all again.


----------



## Bexter83

*Claire-ski* wishing you all the best this morning, hope you get your BFP  .

*JJmissus* how you doing? Has it sunk in yet? I cannot thank you enough for your message you sent yesterday. The last few mornings ive woken up feeling like ok, it's not worked again but I've just looked back at your message and it brings me hope. I'm just not really feeling anything. I'm getting slight AF feelings when I'm in bed when I wake up. Well 3 more days til I know my fate .


----------



## Hopeful89

Hi Alyson those injections sound horrible, how are you feeling otherwise? All the symptoms i get are late afternoon so I wake up every morning thinking my lil embryo has gone, I basically feel like my normal self...does anyone else feel like this? 

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Good luck this morning claire-ski
Xxx


----------



## Claire-ski

Well, knock me down with a feather, there were only 2 lines on that test!!  I am in utter shock.

I genuinely thought it hadn't worked.

In hindsight there have been a few things over the 2ww - random pains days after transfer but not period types ones, funny turn 3 days after transfer, weird burning nose sensation but all these things had subsided and I feel just normal on the whole.

Hoping that it's a sticky bean.

Sending lots of luck to all of you testing and waiting.  The 2ww is excruciating.

x


----------



## Wifey2007

Hipeful89, I'm exact same. I'm 6dp3dt and by the time I went to bed last night I looked 4 months pregnant but I woke up this morning feeling nothing and just a tiny bit of bloating, this was the same as yesterday!!

It's so confusing


----------



## Clasha1977

Well done Claire-ski fair chuffed for you xx did you do any tests prior to today? X


----------



## alyson76

Morning, lots of good vibes this morning. 

Claire.., many congratulations, you must be so excited? xx

Hopefull.., those injections are horrible, cant wait till they are over. Im like you, I had a couple of pinching pains yesterday afternoon, (altho its a bit early) but woken this morning feeling normal. I just have no idea if its working or not. And I wonder if they have come when ive been to the loo! I just wish the next 9 days would hurry up! Nothing like wishing your life away eh? xx

Clasha.., How are things with you? 

Bexter.., Hows you?


----------



## Hopeful89

CONGRATULATIONS claire-ski that's brilliant news this morning 😃, 

Well I'm glad im not the only one feeling like this because Im asking myself am
I imagining these symptoms. 7 more sleeps for me, normally quite brave but doubt I'll be testing early 
Xxx


----------



## alyson76

I guess in the grand scheme of things its not long to wait. I have a few more days off work then back on monday so Im hoping that will make next week fly in. I did get up this morning with a cold, I felt it brewing last night, but its worse this morning. coughing ( which you can take nothing to soothe and a but of stuffyness) I just hope it packs its bags and does one before too much longer xx

Any more symptoms today?


----------



## Bexter83

Yay!!! Huge congrats *Claire-ski *, wonderful news!!! , so happy for you.

*Hopeful* & *wifey*, OMG that's the same as me. 3 mornings in a row I've felt like that, thinking it's not worked, few AF sensations in bed in the morning but nothing then thoughtout the day I'm looking more bloated.

Hey *Alyson* hun, how are you? I'm ok now thanks, 3 more days til OTD, bit scared but unavoidable. Feeling better now after seeing your ladues messages and the DH text me from work. It's a funny time, isn't it!?


----------



## alyson76

Bexter just like Claire you never know until you test so dont loose hope and keep positive.  Thats what we are all here for... The cheering squad... its the only thing we have to keep us all going xx


----------



## tally14

Hi there, 

I'm on my 2ww following second-time round ICSI, with a day 5 blastocyst. Since Sunday I have been in absolute agony with stomach pains, particularly on the left hand side. I'm not overly constipated and I've been taking fybogel and lactoluse and drinking a lot, but I can't get my jeans done up and can't sleep on my side and certainly not on my stomach. Has anyone else had this? (It wasn't like this first time round). I'm on 400mg cyclogest x 2 a day but this was the same as last time. Clinic told me to go to my GP. HELPFUL. Any thoughts or similar experience would be great to know about (this is my first time using this forum, but I'm scared something is really wrong as can't walk without feeling pain). PS, I have adenomyosis and endometriosis in case this rings a bell with anyone too  
Thanks


----------



## alyson76

Hi Tally, I dont want to alarm you but did the hospital say anything about OHSS? some of your symptoms sound a bit like it could be the start of it. Before I went for ER my oestrogen levels were just over 10000 and my doc said that was borderline, and I was to drink lots and take dalteparin injections to thin my blood as well as look out for excessive bloating, discomfort ang generally feeling yucky. Did you get any joy with your GP?

xx


----------



## pheeny

Congrats Claire-ski wonderful news.

Hopeful I'm the same as you had transfer sat otd but I'm not getting any symptoms at all which concerns me.


----------



## alyson76

Hi Ladies do any of you have any symptoms? Its only 2 days since transfer and I am getting the odd pinching cramp and peeing for scotland, and today I am quite tired, but I didnt sleep well last night.


----------



## Clasha1977

Alyson am still here hanging on still testing negative proper test is on Saturday but sure af will appear by then


----------



## alyson76

Aww Clasha try and keep your chin up, it may not be over yet. Sunday is a while away yet and it may change by then xx


----------



## Babyckc

Hi lovely ladies, I've never posted on any forum before so I hope i can navigate this alright, I'm currently in my  dreaded 2ww.... I have my blood test on Friday and as of yet I've only had severe cramping the last 2days and nothing else.
I had a fresh cycle last sept (5 fertilises, 4 frozen @ day 3) and resulted in 1 embie transferred which unfortunately did not take, then went into a fet cycle (2 embies transferred) in November and got a bfp in December only to find out at six weeks there was no heart beat as one embie had tried to split and was not strong enough to carry on.
So now my dilemma is I'm 2 days away from finding out if these last 2 frostiness have implanted and I'm scared because of the lack of symptoms. Is anyone in a similar situation?? Xx


----------



## pheeny

Hi Babyckc so sorry about your loss, I hope this cycle gives you a bfp on Friday.  I'm halfway through 2ww today but had absolutely no symptoms scared too, I've never had a. Bfp so not sure how my body should be reacting.


----------



## Babyckc

Hi Pheeny,
I do hope the time passes quickly for you and that you get BFP!!!! 
I've been constantly told by nurses/consultants and others that every pregnancy can be different so I'm holding out that this is the case, because my last time I suppose I only had sore (.)(.) until after I got bfp then I started with sickness the following week so I'm praying that this is just different.. I have promised myself this time I will not be doing any home pregnancy tests although now I do feel the itch to purchase one!!!! It's just so close and I'm currently not at work so the days feel a lot lot longer.
Xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Hi girls, I dont thing the majority of the recent  s have had many symptoms are there are a few surprised ladies, Please dont worry too much.. easier said than done... Im sure you will have your BFP by friday.


----------



## Babyckc

Thank you alyson76 xxxx


----------



## Hopeful89

Hello again, so it's around this time the past few days I have been getting cramps but nothing today... Yesterday would have been 3dp5et so I'm hoping yesterday's might off been implantation or is that too early, I read somewhere it's day 4 implantation begins so has it gone?
Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hopeful, i read on a site last night its mre day 6 or 7 that it attatches, that day 5 it hatches from the blastocyst to attatch itsself .


----------



## alyson76

I would like to know if any of the ladies with their BFP's, went to the doctor for their blood test and got told straight away? or is there a waiting time xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Just clinging onto any sign of hope xx good luck to everyone testing this week


----------



## Hopeful89

Thanks ladies im hoping it was implantation fingers and toes crossed. Hope everyone's ok this evening. That's a 3 day tranfer alyson I had 5 so I don't know if it's the same. I think I need to give Google a rest today   
Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Sorry hopeful, I forgot you implanted at 5 days. I suppose it still gives you a bit of an idea xx


----------



## Bexter83

Hi ladies,

Hope your all doing ok and hanging in there 

*Alyson*, awww thanks, your right, we are like cheerleaders . How are you doing today?

*Babycke*, youve had a really rough time, sorry to hear. I hope this cycle brings you everything you wish for. I've been very grateful for this thread, as there have been quite a few BFPs with little symptoms.

*Clasha*, praying that it changes by Saturday. It may not be detected yet. Wishing you all the best hun.

*Tally*, it does sound like OHSS. Did you get any joy from your GP? That's nit very nice that your clinic just passed you off onto your doctors. I hope your ok and get thus sorted.


----------



## alyson76

Bexter,I agree with you about Tally, hope your ok chic. I was borderline when I left the hospital which is why they told me to look out for symptoms. As for me Im a bit stuffy and have a cough and its a pain that I cant take anything and Im having a few pinching cramps on my right side, hoping its not bad. 
Hows things with you? xx


----------



## littlebean

Hi all, I'm now 6dp5dt. I have no symptoms to speak of, perhaps slightly crampy and windy but that's all. My boobs feel completely normal. I did a test yesterday which was negative.

Has anyone else had no symptoms and still got a BFP? When I was pregnant with my daughter my first indicator was sore veiny boobs.

I though because I already have my baby this wait wouldn't be so bad but it's totally consuming!


----------



## Em 40

Morning everyone not been on for a while will catch up later. Hopefully there's some lovely news on here
Afm 12 dp3dt. Tested yesterday and today with clearblue digital not pregnant. My clinic say it's still early and af hadn't arrived yet. Looks like the gestone this time is actually working. Every ivf I've had I've come on before I can test. Not sure what to believe though is the gestone holding my af at bay or are they developing really slow. Need to get extra gestone injections today but feel a bit like what's the point. We can live in hope but really not confident


----------



## Bexter83

*Em40*, am praying it changes for you. Big hugs hun  cxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

Firstly, ignore the test you done yesterday, it is far to early.  

Also it is still very early for symptoms.  I had no symptoms at all and nearly fell of the chair when a first scan showed twins.

Good luck

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I agree with Stacey, I really wouldn't read too much into no symptoms at this stage. 
I too went for my first scan at 6w2days with not a symptom in sight and was greeted by 2 on the screen. 
Some are just lucky and don't get any, even now I've none at nearly 10 weeks.
Best of luck. X


----------



## alyson76

Morning everyone, how are we all feeling this morning?

Im still without much symptoms, but (TMI coming) I am finding I am looking at my toilet paper after going to the loo. I actually think I am going mad! And I still have another week to go.This cough of mine isnt getting any better too and Im petrified I might cough my wee embies out.


----------



## Hopeful89

Hello everyone, alyson im the same looking everytime I go. I think I'm hoping to see some implantation blood so I can reassure myself it's happened it's in there im gna get a positive! 
Em try holding off till ur date it could all change, 
I'm even scared of stretching in the morning when I wake up and yawn I feel my tummy stretch then automatically think... Well it's defo gone now. 

Xxx


----------



## Bexter83

Oh bless you *Alyson* xxx, Yep am on knicker watch too. Still not much going on with me either. I've heard that cold type symptoms is common with early pregnancy, your cough could be a good sign. Sorry I have sieve brain right now. Are we both testing on Saturday? I'm sure your beautiful embie/s are as snug as a bug in a rug and your cough isn't causing any problems. It's in our head though, the BT guy was here on Tuesday and he walked through the door and I jumped out of my skin and oh no my babies!! We are crazy  .


----------



## littlebean

Aah thanks ladies. That's really reassuring. And twins!! So sorry that you lost one Stacey but how lovely that you have your boy. Congratulations Jam, twins is a true blessing

I have also assumed that twins would definitely give you earlier symptoms so just goes to show!

Thanks for reply. Xx


----------



## alyson76

Lol Bexter, Im glad its not just me! Im finding myself getting forgetful. Yesterday I hunted the house for my car keys to find they were hung up where I usually do!
I hope your right about the cold symptoms, They only came on really tuesday.
Im a full week away from testing yet, I go into the hospital for bloods next friday so still 8 days to go. I only had egg transfer on Monday and already its driving me bananas xx


----------



## alyson76

Hopeful, How are you this morning?  Its not implantation bleeding Im looking for its the actual wee embies I think I might see on there, or worse bright blood, but so far nothing. I am honestly going cuckoo! xx


----------



## Bexter83

*Alyson* you crack me up!! Omg, the other day I took my friend to the doctors as her car was in the garage and you know a 3 point turn, I did a 10 point turn!! Luckily my friend is a fellow IVFer and laughed and said it's ok you have PUPO Brain . 
Do you have much on to distract yourself with? I think this wait is so much worse when left to fester. Xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Hey Bexter, Its so funny what this does to your brain. Im quite busy over the next few nights, but not a lot through the day. Its my Dads 65th today, I will visit him and my mum, then we are having a family dinner tomorrow night, then a party for him Saturday. and I think DP and I will go to the cinema sunday, so its a busy weekend, then Im back at work on tuesday so that should keep me busy till next Friday. What About you?  xx


----------



## Wifey2007

Do you ever wish you could just switch off thinking about it for 5 minutes

I'm desperate for Tuesday to be here but at the same time I don't because I can still hold on to a little bit of hope before then. Does that make sense?


----------



## Babyckc

Wifey2007 I completely feel like I wish I could turn my brain off for even just a minute would do!!!
I have 14hours until my blood test and 19.5hours til my results........ I have been strict on myself that I will not do a home preg test this time I'm leaving everything to fate xx
Hope you have some things planned to keep you busy 😽


----------



## alyson76

Hi Wifey. I too wish I could turn my brain off! But even at night I find myself falling asleep with my hand on my tummy and as soon as I wake up doing the same. I even find myself talking to my tummy, just telling them to stay nice and snug,lol. I am totally loosing the plot! All through my injections I have kept grounded by telling myself not to hope for much as it may not work but now i find myself with too much time on my hands and I am obsessing about it.
This afternoon I spent a lovely afternoon in the company of my family, including my sister who has the most adorable chatty or little 14 week old girl,yes she shoved my feelings to the side for a while but it does make me long for a wee bundle of fun of my own. Then my sister handed me a bag of maternity clothes ( a bit early but she says she wants rid) just hope thats not tempting fate! She has so much stuff she is desperate for me to take off her hands, but I refuse because I just feel it may be bad luck 

Babyckc.. you are so close to finding out, are you excited? I bet you get zero sleep tonight. Have you had any symptoms? Good luck honey and wish you all the baby dust in the world


----------



## Bexter83

Wishing you all the best tomorrow *babycke* xxx


----------



## Clasha1977

Hey babycke hope you get a positive tomorrow then IT gives the rest of us girls luck for testing at weekend. Am hoping no sign of af is a good thing? Or what you girls reckon?


----------



## alyson76

Clasha, I reacon you are gonna get a BFP. I have no symptoms really either. few pinching cramps last couple of days, and sore boobs, ( but get sore boobs after ov anyway) And still got this cough. but no cramps at all today


----------



## alyson76

Clasha, I reacon you are gonna get a BFP. I have no symptoms really either. few pinching cramps last couple of days, and sore boobs, ( but get sore boobs after ov anyway) And still got this cough. but no cramps at all today


----------



## Clasha1977

Thanks Alyson but am not so sure been secretly testing and always negative not even a feint line so can't see it changing before Saturday


----------



## alyson76

Aww Clasha, maybe the blood test will be different, some people take way over their 2ww till they get a positive, dont loose hope till the hospital tell you otherwise xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Alyson our clinic don't offer the blood test it's just the hpt that they give us that I have to do
Xx


----------



## Hopeful89

Good luck for tommorow babyckc

Got really bad period pains now, I'm usually irregular like 35 days sometimes more so I'm thinking I won't have AF before ive tested anyway or do any of you reckon all the drugs change everything about us... So many questions I wish I had asked but so difficult when you have a 101 things running through your mind and ur legs in stirrups in front of how many doctors and nurses.
Xxx


----------



## Bexter83

*Hopeful*, when's your OTD? I've heard of lots of BFP's from ladies who felt like AF was about to arrive. It could be a good sign.

*Clasha*, hoping its all to change for you xxx


----------



## Babyckc

Thank you all you lovely ladies for givin me such positive vibes!!! I'm so excited for tomoz,  I have been very sleepy today ( ended up laying on the sofa at midday to only wake up at four!) and had really bad back ache but other than this I've had no symptoms what so ever........ Had the feeling the AF will turn up as well.... guess I prob won't sleep tonight ladies, gotta try my hardest to not pester the hubby as I don't want him sleepy for driving us to the clinic in the morn. 
Xxxxx
Hope this may comfort a few.... On my last FET cycle I did hpt four days prior to my blood test and they all showed up bfn however on my blood test I got bfp 171. I unfortunately mis-carried at 6wks but it goes to show that you can have symptoms or not and still be bfp!!!


----------



## Claire-ski

Thank you for all of your well wishes.  Not had a chance to come on here until now.

Really rooting for all of you that you get your BFPs.  The 2ww is just awful and I know I googled the life out of everything hoping for some sort of indication of whether things had worked or not.

In our first ICSI cycle that resulted in our little boy, I went off chocolate and felt a sort of stitch like pain by my belly button for mere seconds when I was in the shower one time - this was in 2nd week of 2ww.  In this cycle I didn't have either of these but instead had a stuffy nose, that almost felt like it was burning, but this was on and off and have had a few period type cramps but only really the last day of the 2ww. So, it can be different.  No implantation bleeding with either.  

I hope that all of you testing soon manage to get some sleep.  Look after yourselves  x


----------



## alyson76

Claire-ski, thanks for putting that up. I am a serial symptom looker. and its driving me nuts!. I still have a week to go as well! But I am not buying a home test. I will wait for the hospital , It will kill me but i will do it.
You must be still flying high yet? has it sunk in? xx


----------



## Caterpillar

Hi everyone, good luck for the 2ww!
I'd like to know if anyone has put in early blastocysts? I had one transferred 2 days ago (frozen-thawed)
I know these aren't as good as developed blasts so I'm cautiously optimistic..


----------



## Bexter83

Morning ladies, I was so close to testing this am, been tossing & turning since 3am and thought to do it and had every thought running through my head but eventually dashed to the loo to do first pee of the day (sorry tmi) and thought have to wait til tomorrow now. It's because the lister said I could test on Thursday but I wanted the full 2 weeks from transfer and heard FETS can can longer to pick up and don't want to be teased. Am not feeling too confident, want to test but don't at the same time. Well tomorrow is D day!! 
*Babycke*, I'm really sorry to hear about your previous M/C , big hugs, that's awful. Can I ask you how long it took for your FET to be detected?


----------



## Clasha1977

Just wondered to those who have had negatives have you always started to bleed before test day?


----------



## rachelb2014

Hi clashes I had a negative and thought I had implantation bleeding 8dp3dt  as was brown for a few days, however day before otd  Af showed. Everyone is fodder want though so don't give up hope


----------



## alyson76

Mornning everyone, how are we all today? 
Bexter..., will your hospital give you  a blood test or is it a HPT? 

Clasha...Are you ok honey? 

AFM, I was lying in bed last night and had a few sharp pains on my left hand side just below the belly button line, this morning, my cough is a bit better but has been replaced with razors in my throat! Boobs are still sore but Im still thinking thats the progesterone and not pregnancy xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Yeh am ok just wish it was tomorrow morning. No bleeding but yesterday's test was negative. In previous cycles I have always been bleeding before now so confusing. Just holding onto a small glimmer of hope xx


----------



## Rachel1578

Morning all
I've not posted for a while but have been following everyone's news. Today is otd and I'd convinced myself it hadn't worked. 4am, couldn't wait any longer and it's a BFP! Still can't quite believe it or get excited as there's a long way to go yet but over another hurdle!
Good luck to everyone else testing soon xxx


----------



## alyson76

Rachel, Thats amazing news. Well done to your wee embies and many congratulations. How many do you have on board?


----------



## alyson76

Clasha Are you a hospital blood test or a HPT?


----------



## Clasha1977

That's fantastic news Rachel! Had you done any tests before today?


----------



## Clasha1977

Alyson I will be a hpt


----------



## Bexter83

Omg *Rachel* that is wondeful news!! Huge congrats!!  .

*Alyson*, that sounds really promising hun and around the time implanting takes place  . 
Am doing a POAS stick tomorrow (it's 2 weeks from a 2day FET). I requested from the nurse that when I eventually get a BFP I would like to have a progesterone blood test to see if pessaries are enough. So if I get a BFP tomorrow , I'll call them up and get the progesterone and pregnancy blood test from them. Alyson, I'm bricking it! I've been so calm this whole time abd it's hit me.

*Clasha* my sweet, are you ok? I just want to give you a big hug right niw, this is bloody awful. I had a BFN first cycke but no bleeding before OTD. AF arrived a few days after stopping the progesterone pessaries.


----------



## Clasha1977

Thanks bexter have a feeling the pessaries are holding af off. My hubby is ultra positive which makes things worse he doesn't know I have been testing x


----------



## Rachel1578

Thank you everyone! Alyson, just one embie and Clasha, no tests before today as didn't want to spoil PUPO bubble and I've heard they're not very accurate before otd.
Wishing you all the very best of luck x


----------



## Bexter83

Oh bless you Clasha hun . Don't say anything yo him unless it feels right to or get that moment where it feels right to say. Men are funny creatures, I've noticed anyway. When it comes to IVF they go very much by facts but they don't feel the things going on our body. The DH was positive last cycle but I knew from the start it wasn't my time and he was surprised that it was a BFN for us. 
It's not too late. My best bud who's had 4 cycles and she's been on ff and there's been ladies who have tested 2weeks, was a bfn but tested 16 days and a BFP! 
I'm praying that it's your time and we'll be holding your hand tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Clasha1977

Thanks Hun that means a lot xxx


----------



## alyson76

Bexter , thats crap they dont do a blood test as standard. I am with Simpsons fertility in Edinburgh and its their standard procedure. 

Clasha, we are all here sending you hugs xx

Rachel, Again Fantastic news, here is to a happy healthy wee bundle of joy xx


----------



## Bexter83

Yep *Alyson*, but annoying, I'll need to pay for both tests with them&#128078;. 
How you feeling? The last 2 days a lot if my bloat, heavy feeling has gone? Starting to worry. Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Ive just been shopping and had a few more dull cramps nothing major, but on left side again. Then when in Asda had a bit of a fuzzy head, not dizziness just fuzzy. And then I when I went to the loo there I had what looked like  pale beige coloured cm. I am thinking its from the gel pessary, it looked almost like wet toilet paper. Sorry for the tmi,
Hows you? any more happening?
xx


----------



## Hopeful89

Hello everyone hope everyone's ok today.
Better ive been told to do a hpt on the 1st April ive got some clear blue in the house but want to get some first response ive been reading online they are better. 
My clinic hasn't said anything about a blood test. When do you test? 
I'm on cyclogest 400mg pessaries and if I do get a Bfp fingers crossed I want to carry on with them Incase that's whats helping me. 
We have unexplained infertility so if this works Id feel more safer to carry on with progesterone. Just another question I forgot to ask my clinic.
Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hi Hopeful, I test next friday. I go to hospital for bloods. At the moment I take the crinone progesterone gel pessary style. We have unexplained infertility as well, its just not happened. Fingers x'd for us! xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Was there not supposed to be someone testing today xxx


----------



## alyson76

Yeah your right Clasha, she only had 14hrs to go, I will have a look back. she might not be back from hospital yet xx


----------



## alyson76

Clasha, it was babyckc who had her test this morning. Hope she is out celebrating xx


----------



## Clasha1977

Hope she's celebrating xxx


----------



## Babyckc

Hi ladies, just wanna let you all know how today went with blood test, unfortunately it was a bfn 😿...me and hubby upset and have decided now seen as it was our last two frosties that we are gonna have twelve months off it seen as it's been a mega drain over last 8months and 3 cycles..
We still have a fresh cycle left on the nhs so going to liase with the clinic in a few weeks to let them know what we are doing.
In the mean time we are gonna look towards a holiday and some chill out time.
Hope all the best to you all for Bfp!!!!! 
Xx


----------



## alyson76

Awww Baby I am so sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you and hope when you decide to go back you get your joy xx


----------



## Bexter83

Babycke, I'm so sorry hun, sending you the worlds biggest hugs   . It's heartbreaking. I admire your strength. You sound like you have a plan and after this greiving process, I hope you abd the DH can start to enjoy a bit of together time before entering the consuming abd scary world again. I'm wishing you all the very best in the future xxxx


----------



## Rachel1578

Babycke I'm so so sorry x


----------



## pheeny

So sorry Babycke xx


----------



## Clasha1977

So sorry to hear your news a total heart break xx


----------



## Hopeful89

Sorry for your bad news babyckc enjoy your time in between your next cycle doing the things you can't do whilst ivfing!  Big hugs xxx


----------



## Em 40

Sorry for ur news babyckc
Clashes im in the same situation as u hpt test tomorrow. Haven't come on yet but all tests done so far have been negative. Dp also positive and thinks it is positive but after previous rounds with gestone injections which didn't stop my af I can understand. I don't feel it and just think it's the increased dose of gestone this time that's delaying it. We've had to pay for all 3 fresh and 1 fet and have 2 frosties left but that's it. After having polyp removed in jan going straight into ivf and having been on this ivf journey for 15 months and ttc for 4 yrs were going to take a break for a few months. It's def impacting us together and we need to start having fun again. Our friends all have kids and some expecting more were like social lepers . Really not sure what to do as it hurts so much to see everyone else with their kids and always putting on a brave face when inside it's torture that something that's supposed to be so natural is so bloody difficult. Sorry for the rant everyone. Time is running out for us and is just so sad x


----------



## Clasha1977

Em I wish you all the very best for tomorrow please let tomorrow be a miracle day!! Do you think the pessaries etc hold af back? Won't sleep much tonight x


----------



## Bexter83

*Em*, my heart goes out to you and the DH, it's an unbelievably painful process you've been through so far. am praying to all the gods that you guys get yoyr BFP  Xxx


----------



## Em 40

Thanks clasha same to u. It's horrible isn't it. Yes the progesterone whether pessaries, injections,  gel etc are supposed to keep af they're supporting false progesterone level for embie to establish. I had pessaries first time then gestone injections for last two. My natural cycle kicked in with pessaries and std dose of gestone. At least this time my body have it a good go but the progesterone is making me feel really ill and terrible headaches. Going to test tomorrow then come off them, then af will come for sure. I wish u all the luck in the world it would be lovely to hear u had good news and here for u whatever x


----------



## Clasha1977

Good luck to you too em don't think there will be much sleep tonight xx


----------



## Hopeful89

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## alyson76

Good Luck to all you lovelies, I hoope you all get your gold! who is all testing? Clasha? Em?  Bexter? any one I forgot xx


----------



## Bexter83

Thanks Alyson xxx Clasha, Em, all the best ladies, I inkw we're probably not going to get much sleep tonight.


----------



## alyson76

I dont think you will, and I dont think I will either. I have kinda found a little secret circle of friends here lol. Good luck again ladies, I will be thinking of you! Here's to your


----------



## Bexter83

It's a BFN from me  xxxxx


----------



## Babyninja

Hey ladies.   Good luck with your tests. I'm feeling a bit down.    Yesterday night I tested with a clear blue digital. Bfn.   I was 8dp5dt medicated FET. My proper test date is Monday. I have to work that day. 
I'm hoping i tested too early and that CBD doesn't pick up under 50.  


My tummy has been tight and I have felt tugging by my belly button, boobs ache now and again, felt dizzy a few times but I'm scared I'm out as this could be the drugs. I haven't told DH I tested. 

Yesterday I spent hours looking for people who did this on the internet. Riding that roller coaster was a nightmare! I couldn't put my iPad down... But needed to find some hope! I am going to throw myself onto my hobby today to keep me off forums! 

Why do we look on the internet!? I couldn't find anyone in my situation... Either getting a false neg from CBD as they tested too early.... Nor an I did that and then got a bfp,
It's  never a "that happened to me" just stories about how "that happened to a friend" and they got a bfp. 

Sorry to sound down! Any that happened to me ladies out there? I'd really appreciate it! Ems xxxx


----------



## Babyckc

Awwww Bexter83 I'm so sorry hunni, sending big hugs and kisses your way!!! Xx


----------



## honey bee

I have been lurking and haven't posted for awhile.. 
I'm so sorry for the bfn's 😢 be kind to yourselves xxx
This journey can be so cruel x

Babyninja- I was naughty and tested early and both times they were a bfn... Today is my otd and my test confirms bfp!!! 
You still have time ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Babyninja

Honey bee,

Omg really? Well I'm going to cross everything and hope xx it's the weirdest bunch of physical and emotional feelings a persona can have, my mind is crazy during this time. One minute I'm filled with positive vibes and the next I'm holding back the tears.
I really thought I was preggers until I tested... So I'm grateful for even just making it till Monday with hope! 

Generally I'm a positive person and so this IVF has tested my positivity. 
I want to be proactive ..
Is anyone else at Oxford? What I find hard is I've not been offered more egg/sperm examinations .. I feel like I want someone to do some kind of test to give us more information. I'm kind of continuing to do the same thing with no new information. If this doesn't work I've used all our frosties and so now I'll have to start from scratch. Without new information I feel like I'll be heading in circles.


----------



## Rachel1578

Bexter, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself x
Honey bee , wonderful news! Congrats


----------



## Rachel1578

Babyninja I'm in Oxford! Wishing you all the best for Monday. It's too early to test yet x


----------



## pheeny

So sorry Bexter hope you are being looked after xx

Congrats Honeybee


----------



## Clasha1977

Bexter it's a negative for me too just devastated for us both xxx. Congrats hone bee xx


----------



## Bexter83

Yeah I'm gutted, been a few tears but it is what it is. Xxx


----------



## Bexter83

So sorry Clasha, big hugs hunny bunny  Xxx

Huge congrats honeybee xxxx


----------



## Babyninja

Bexter, Clasha I'm so sorry, I hope you are both OK. Sending  hugs xx 


Rachel, which day are you on? How are you finding oxford? It's a great bunch of people, I really liked the ladies who did the transfer.. How are you finding things?


----------



## alyson76

Better, I am so heartbroken for you my love. I hope you are ok, and are looking after yourself. Massive hugs sent to you. Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Clasha honey I'm so sorry. You must be devastated as well. Sending you lots of, love.xxx


----------



## Wifey2007

I'm so very very sorry Bexter & Clasha. This journey we're all on is just cruel sometimes. 

I tested this morning at 9dp3dt and its a BFN. It came up within 30 seconds. I think I'm out!! I'm kicking myself for testing early but I can't see in my head how it can change to positive


----------



## Bexter83

*Wifey*, praying it will all change for you hun    Xxx

Thank you *Alyson*, your such a sweetie, hope your doing ok today xxx


----------



## Rachel1578

Babyninja have found Oxford ok overall and yes nurses are lovely. I've had 2 cycles there and just got my bfp yesterday after having only one egg collected. Very lucky. I'm so sorry for the bfns this morning x


----------



## alyson76

Hey bexter, I'm ok, I had what felt like toned muscles in my tummy last night. You know that feeling after you've done a gym workout?. Then woke at 4 this morning feeling sick, but I was putting that down to over indulging last night. Whatever it is it went as quickly as it appeared. 
How are you feeling ? I'm so gutted for you xx


----------



## Babyninja

Wifey when should you have tested? Hope you get the bfp xx


----------



## Hopeful89

I'm so sorry bexter and clasha 😢 I wish u all the luck in the world on your next journey trying. It will happen. 

Honeybee congrats on your Bfp 

going out with other half today going to keep busy stop my mind from wondering into this all day 
I woke up last night at 4 was hot really bad period pains and felt sick to alyson... Never got back to sleep till after 7 this morn thought I was going to wake up to AF 
Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hopeful do you think it's a symptom or something going round? When is your test? Mine is Friday xx


----------



## Wifey2007

Babyninja. My test day with the clinic is Tuesday. I'm just hoping I'm too early, I dont want to think that it's all over.


----------



## Hopeful89

Hi alyson I don't think its something going around maybe because my period pains are so strong just that sicky feeling. My test is wednesdayim really scared you know. How do you feel about it xxx


----------



## alyson76

My test is friday and Im trying to put it out my mind. I am excited at the thought of it being a positive but scared as hell at the thought of it failing. Im just getting some weird pulling pains from just below my belly button and my headache today wont do one! xx


----------



## Amy7

Hi ladies,

I've been following this thread for a while. Hope you don't mind me intruding.

Bexter & Clasha - I'm so sorry. This journey is really hard, you never know which way it goes but I do think that it will work if you keep trying. I was convinced that this 5th cycle would fail again as I had 4 failed cycle before but to my surprise it worked. Take good care of yourselves and I hope next cycle will work for you both.

honey bee - Congratulations! Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

alyson76 - It is very interesting that you mentioned what happened to you last night. 1 day before my OTD I felt my tummy muscles started to hurt exactly as you described like I did some abs workouts. It got worst and last for about 3 days. I couldn't walk straight at some points. I googled it but didn't find anything. I hope this is a good sign for you. Other than that I didn't have any symptoms, even now I don't feel much appart from feeling sleepy and hungry sometimes.
For all my unsuccessful cycles I always got brown spotting but his time I didn't get any spotting at all.

Good luck to all ladies who are testing this week!


----------



## alyson76

Amy hi and congratulations, did I read your signature right? You have your   ? My tummy is still sore, not excruciatingly so but just achy, like Ive done Ab work lol.  Im quite tired and really cant be bothered today. I just cant wait till I find out one way or another. 

Whats your story? why didnt you say hi before now, its a great bunch of girls on here xx


----------



## Amy7

Alyson - Thank you. Yes I got my 1st BFP after 4 failed cycles.  At my 5th cycle my husband and I lost all our faith. We thought it would never work but we wanted to do everything we could so we won't regret later. I didn't say anything before because I didn't want to bring you ladies down with me moaning and being negative  When I found out it was positive I wanted to say something but didn't feel right because some ladies got bad news. When you said your abs hurt I thought omg it was like me. It felt like I did extensive abs workout the day before. I didn't understand why it happened and tried to find out what I did that caused this pain  I can still feel my tummy stretching a bit right now but it doesn't hurt. Fingers crossed you got good news next week.


----------



## alyson76

Amy I hope its good news for us too. I have to keep it in the back of my mind that it might not be but you never know xx
Congratulations again. Heres to a happy healthy little bundle of joy xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Alyson, I had the aching abs on my first BFP cycle too. I think it's a good sign, as it's not something that will be caused by the progesterone supplementation.


----------



## alyson76

Crazyhorse.. Amy... you guys have me so excited. When it started last night I thought it was the front joining in my tights were well too tight, but here we are today and its still here. There is the little part in my brain that will keep the wee doubt that it may fail, if nothing else to keep my feet on the ground but this has given me so much more hope, Thank you guys  xxx


----------



## alyson76

Oh and Crazyhorse, Lots of love and congratulations on your BFP. Hope you have a lovely happy health baby too xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, hun, I can only hope.


----------



## Hopeful89

Ladies you know when your mentioning this tight ab thing... My stomach is kinda tight im telling myself to relax but it kind of pull again like I've been doing sit ups, not painful but pretty annoying whenim trying to relax and it feels as if I'm tensing is this the same feeling? Congrats Amy xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

I had muscle soreness in my abs when I was just sitting around, like I'd done an unusual number of sit-ups the day before -- except that I hadn't been doing any abdominal exercises at all! It was very odd. I didn't have it this time, but it was noticeable enough last time to stick in my mind.


----------



## alyson76

Hopeful, yeah thats the sort of thing im on about, almost like someone is stretching a muscle just below my belly button, or like the feeling you get when you hold your tummy in xx


----------



## Claremccrory

Alyson76 - thought I'd send you a wee message as I am also due to test on Friday 3rd April. I had 1 embryo transfer after only 1 out of 15 eggs fertilised, so it was a quick 2 day transfer!
I have been ok up until today - when I had a massive wobbly and screamed and cried at my husband - poor guy! Lots of twinges nr my left ovary today - not sure what that's about....
Not long for us to go....


----------



## alyson76

Hi Claire, I have been as well, but have a dull ache near the side of my right tonight and a but of Af like cramp. I hope it means good and not bad, and the headache I have had all day is still here just hanging aroung making my brain fuzzy! How are you feeling?


----------



## Wifey2007

BFN for me again this morning ladies. 10dp3dt 😞😞. 

In the afternoon yesterday my boobs were so sore to touch and I kept having AF cramps but according to my chart AF isn't due till Wednesday. I officially hate ivf


----------



## Claremccrory

So sorry to hear that wifey - it's just not fair 

Alyson - I see you're on the April 2ww so I'll catch up with you there

Cx


----------



## Babyninja

Oh wifey I'm so sorry, it is just so cruel. 

I have my test day tomorrow but after my 8dp5dt negative test from clearbule digital, I'm not expecting much  Xx ems xx


----------



## alyson76

Hi claire, yeah im on the april one too as I am testing april 3rd. I did originally join this one as because everything for me kicked off in March and the girls on here have been brill, and I think we are getting just as good a thread on the other one as well so Im gonna be greedy and be on both lol.

Wifey, I am so sorry about your test, but keep in mind some people dont get a positive till over 2 weeks after conception xx

Baby, Good luck for your test tomorrow, 2 days is a long time in this game to make a difference xx


----------



## alyson76

My pains have turned to more af like ache. My boobs arent as sore anymore, they still hurt a little but not as bad. I think im on the way out


----------



## Hopeful89

Hey ladies I moved over to the april group but incase some of you haven't i caved and did a test today 8dp5dt and it was a BFP 😁😁😁😁 just hope the line gets darker now xxx


----------



## pheeny

Woohoo Hopeful that's awesome news congratulations   xxx


----------



## Bexter83

Really sorry to hear *Wifey* & *babyninja* xxxx my heart goes out to you and sending you lots of hugs. Am wishing you the very best next cycle   .

Huge congrats *Hopeful* xxx

Hope you ladies are keeping well on your 2ww xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Bexter, how you doing honey xx


----------



## Bexter83

I'm ok thanks *Alyson* xxx already making plans for next tx and looking forward to getting my app for my review and will investigate appropriate testing to be done too. Ha ha, am already back on the coenzyme q10, Maca and ordered my pollen/royal jelly stuff again, lol. Still debating on going back on Dhea, v conflicting stuff. Anyways, seen a infertility open Eve at the bridge centre in London bridge on 9th April. So just going to get myself ready for next tx, hopefully start may/June time. 
How are you doing hun? You feeling ok? Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Glad to see you have something to move forward with xxx Take care of yourself xxxx

Afm, Felt really low this morning, still a bit now as well but not as bad. Im still getting lots of cramps but some of them felt more like AF. Im tired this afternoon but I think thats with feeling down, just lost a bit of my positivity today. Im sure I will be back on the cheering squad again tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amy7

Babyninja, Wifey2007 - So sorry ladies. There are no words. Please take care of yourselves. 

Hopeful - Brilliant news. Congratulations!!!

alyson76 - There is still hope as long as af isn't here. Sore boobs don't mean anything. I don't have sore boobs. A couple of days left, hang in there.


----------



## alyson76

Thanks Amy. How are you feeling my love? X


----------



## Amy7

Very sleepy and hungry. It's only 20:30 and I want to go to bed already even though I woke up this morning at 10.


----------



## alyson76

Amy...baby is growing, I'd milk it 
For All its worth xxx


----------



## M E L

Hi ladies,

Sorry I disappeared for a while there! A huge congrats to all the BFPs. I'm so sorry to hear of those of you with sad news. 😢 It's such a tough journey. Thinking if you all!

I got a BFP on Thurs at 4 wks 4 days. Can't believe it!! 🙈 I was very restrained and didn't test before my blood test at my clinic. Not sure how I managed! My hcg levels were 1173. Waiting for my results of my test had done today (5 wks). Fingers crossed and prayers numbers are increasing. 😊 It is such a surreal feeling - really am struggling to comprehend that I'm actually pregnant after so many years!

Have a great day everyone!

xxx


----------



## Bexter83

Aww *Alyson* hun, I know it's hard to remain positive during the 2ww because it's such an emotional time but it's sounding promising. Keep distracted and find anything and everything which keeps you in a calm state. Wishing you all the best chicky xxx


----------



## alyson76

Morning ladies, how are you doing?

MEL, congratulations honey xxx

Bexter, thanks for the reply, hope your doing ok.  
I'm a bit better this morning, my symptoms seem to have eased off Completely, no sore books, and very few cramps. I'm hoping it's because implantation has happened and they have set up camp!. 

I had a dream last night that I was being checked over by a nurse and I said to her 'i don't even know if I'm pregnant yet' and she said, 'then go do a test' .  Very weird but I'm still not going to test! 4 days to go till my bloods, I have waited this long, I can hang on till then xxx


----------



## Wifey2007

Morning ladies. Hope you're all well this morning

Another bfn for me this morning. I'm 11dp3dt and I used frer test so I'm sure it's over for us. My otd is tomorrow morning so I'm not expecting it to change before then

I wish I had your will power Alyson and not tested at home


----------



## alyson76

Wifey, I'm so sorry to hear that. The only reason I'm not testing at home is because I wouldn't want to believe it either positive, or negative so I would rather have the doc tell me for sure xx


----------



## M E L

So sorry wifey. 😘😘😘


----------



## Wifey2007

Thanks for your kind words ladies. Massive congrats Mel x


----------



## Neon_Star

Hi, help needed please! TMI warning!!!

I was due to start AF today but instead had full on food poisoning symptoms (vomiting and upset tummy) from 5am -11am. My stomach was swirling. My boobs are slightly sore and I've been getting a heat rash over the weekend, unable to cool down. My DH isn't ill and we ate the same things.

Could this be morning sickness, I wasn't sure if watery diarrea and sickness could mean pregancy or whether it's just a bug I've picked up.

Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Neon_Star, I'd suggest doing an HPT. If you don't have one handy, pick up a First Response Early Response at the chemist. I know most women get constipated from progesterone in pregnancy, but I tend to get frequent loose stools myself. 

Not saying you are pregnant, just that it seems worth checking out.


----------



## Babyninja

it was a bfn for me. So sad.   good luck for tomorrow if you are doing yours.


----------



## Wifey2007

I'm so so sorry Babyninja. I can definitely sympathise. My otd is tomorrow morning but I think it's already over. I have really strong AF cramps and sore boobs on top of a bfn this morning!!


----------



## Bexter83

I'm so sorry Wifey & babyninja, sending you all the hugs in the world. Keep positive for the next time, it will happen xxx

Huge congrats MEL. Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Babyninja, so sorry honey. Hoe your doing ok xx


----------



## Babyninja

Well,  it's a cliché but ive started thinking about getting a dog. May be concentrating on another life might relax me. Still, to convince dh as he thinks we have enough to pay for with ivf! Spent about £9,000 so far. That was our wedding/ honeymoon money gone. It's crap as everything is based on my age and dh is 8years younger. 
We are also looking into adoption but have heard many stories of the difficulties the new parents face,concerning remaining in contact with the previous families,  so we are going to research a bit more first. It's hard as to try ivf again will take time and money we don't have really. I guess we will try again and  look into this new way of doing ivf but I wonder howigood it is if Oxford don't do it? 
We have quite a big link to a certain country and so were thinking about adopting internationally too. There's a lot to think about!  It's early yet but at 41 I feel like something needs to change or happen so we can be parents while we are at active ages.
we stayed in a chilled together last night... had booze and a kabab. I'm cutting out all sugar now. .I mean ive tried everything else!!!.


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi Babyninja. Wine and a kebab sounds about perfect right now. A dog sounds like a lovely addition to your family. I'd love a dog but we couldn't leave it all day with us both working. 

I have been this morning for my blood test. They're not too hopeful because of my bfn yesterday. I'll know for sure about 2pm. Then I'll be heading for a hot bath, wine and poached egg!! Everything I've not been allowed this last 2 weeks lol. 

We're paying private too. It's so expensive. We were just under £6000 for our first go with icsi but we were lucky to have 2 frozen so fingers crossed that could be out chance at being parents


----------



## Babyninja

Wifey! I'm baving a bath tonight too!!!  I'm handling the bfn result better this time. It's difficult but I've not been pulled down into ** (failure blackness.) !! I am determined to lose weight.  Get fit and lose that drugs bloated feeling I have had this time. I put on weight. .this time but swear I was eating less. So I'm going for it!  Getting the bike out tomorrow.  As for the dog I'm a ten minute cycle from work so I could come home every lunch time.


----------



## Babyninja

Ps I will be keeping everything crossed for you xx I suggest a hobby ... it helps me xx
out with the sugar! All sugar. I'm going to 9 stone by mid summers day!


----------



## alyson76

Hi everyone, how are you all. 

Babyninja, sending you lots of love   

Wifey, Im sending you lots too. How did the blood results go?


----------



## VAN6

Baby ninja-after our 1st failed attempt we got a beautiful cocker spaniel and it was the best decision we ever made.

On our 3rd attempt we were successful with twins and credit a lot of that to our little dog.

Wouldn't change him for the world and he loves being out wit me and the double buggy every day-he's our baby xx


----------



## Babyninja

Van... I'm still trying to convince my dh... he's never had one and doesn't know how awesome they are! OK I actually went out for a run yes even in this wind! It's only been 17 years!!!!!  I did...2.9 km in a really long running time. Too long. But half the battle is showing up. 

Right ladies! Good luck to everyone and thank you for your support.  I've got 3 cycles to get my fat% down before try 3. big hugs. Till next time or if i have a wobble xxx ems xxx


----------



## alyson76

Babyninja, take care honey and let us know if you get a puppy xx


----------



## Bexter83

Babyninja, am in the same boat as you. Have been wanting a dog for sooooooo long (years & years) but the DH said had to wait til pregnant when not working and someone at home. So depressing, lol. Don't worry hunny bunny, we'll have bumps and muddy paws soon enough, 2015 can still be our year!

AFM, I start a new temping job tomorrow . AF arrived today too. The clinic calked me and I have my follow up review on Thursday evening. I'll find out what further testing he advises to have done and get them done before starting next tx. Am hoping to start next tx in May/June. 

Hope your all keeping well and goodluck to anyone testing tomorrow xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Hey Bexter you ok chick? Good luck with your new job.

PS what does tx mean?


----------



## Bexter83

Hey *Alyson*, I'm ok thanks , tired (as am weaning off the steroids) so body wants to catch up on the sleep now but I'm ok. Looking forward to my follow up review, so I can plan the next cycle (tx is treatment/cycle ). 
How are you? How have you been feeling? Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hey bexter, IM glad to hear your doing ok and have something to look forward to. Im much of the same, still got a cough altho its breaking up now. Im still having cramps and have peed about 8 times today.  Being back at work today was good as it took my mind off it for a while. Friday cant come soon enough xx


----------



## Bexter83

Oh gosh I bet! Really not long now though, Friday is almost here . Heard cold type symptoms are common in earky pregnancy, could be a good sign😃😃😃. Xxx


----------



## alyson76

I hope so hon. But at least I know if it fails I still have 1 more fresh Tx to get. I just hpe I dont need it. xx


----------



## Bexter83

you won't need to even think about thet. Stay positive now hun xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Thanks bexter. I know talking about this can't be easy, so thank you, from the bottom of my heart. Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Hey Bexter how you doing? xx


----------



## Bexter83

Hey Alyson, it's ok bless u , obviously wishing we all got/get our BFP's this time but I really want to see lots of BFP's because we all deserve it and it's really encouraging for me too. Not long now , how you feeling? 

Hope everyone is keeping well. Xxx


----------



## alyson76

Bexter, Im doing ok, had a couple of funny things happen today, firstly when I went to the loo and had a big gloop of cm, very thick egg white. then tonight, just for a little while I felt a bit nauseous and the had a tiny bit of dizzyness when I turned my head. very fleeting, and gone as quick as it came on. 
Mr B and I had a chat over dinner, I was asking him if he thought it would work and he doesnt think it will either. I think after all this time we just cannot imagine it.I have all these symptoms but I dont know if my mind is making them all up or if Im really feeling them.
Im 39 yrs old and feel so naive over all this. I thought I had read up on the IVF thing, but I actually know very little. For instance will my period turn up when its supposed to if Im not pregnant? Will it stay away till the progesteone is out my system? God I feel like this stupid little girl! 
Sorry for moaning honey xxx


----------



## Bexter83

Sending you some PMA bashings! Not long to wait and it could be fantastic news, there's no reason why not, it's the fear which is scaring you. I hope so much you get your BFP . Don't feel naive, it's so complex this. We all go into it thinking its a one size fits all procedure but we learn so much from ff and how different everyone's treatment and experiences are from each other and we're all having IVF. You'll stay on your progesterone meds (pessaries/gestone of your having this too) usually up until 12 weeks into your pregnancy. For BFN's the progesterone meds are stopped and AF should usually arrive a few days or so after. 
Stay positive hun, relax and keep distracted. Xxxx


----------



## alyson76

Im trying to stay positive, and there is the majority of the time I think 'Its gonna work. I am pregnant!' Then I get an odd cramp or feeling and just think Af is coming and I am imagining all this and Im basically a hypochondriac and my mind is playing tricks. 36 hrs and I should know!.


----------

